# Music Dept Convo #6 - Jump aboard the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train!



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Guess we can continue here.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

I want a frozen coffee.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

And I want to ride the Yoshi, cry me a chocolate river.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

No insest you freak! Freak with great hair, but still...ahh shucks, I can't smack-talk someone with your hair.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

-shakes golden locks-


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

Does your hair grant you super strength, or amazing musical talent?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

All that and groupies.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

I must obtain this power! Or at least a shadow of yours *bows*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

It comes with timeandweaves.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

Consider me your hair student.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

One must discover the hair by oneself, as master Cata has.

Sure, he lacks most of it, but still.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

Wise words sensei.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

So where's your weekly contribution fee?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

I didn't get the subscription form in the mail. I don't have the stamped address envelope.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

You need to swim across the channel for it.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll charge the fees to my credit card.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 25, 2006)

My goatee beats the crap out of you, Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

And my sharp razor cuts the crap out of your skin and goatee, Simp.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Kage...you pimped the KILLERS?

What.
The.
Fuck?

......seriously.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 25, 2006)

nice a new convo thread 
i have a Dead last fm account for a wile now
just wanted to share it with you guys


----------



## Jink (Jul 25, 2006)

So the MD convo thread is basically for us to increase our post counts? Count me in!

Haven't been around here in a long time


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah

It's for us to dump whatever sewage is sloshing around in our cranial cavities.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 25, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> So the MD convo thread is basically for us to increase our post counts? Count me in!
> 
> Haven't been around here in a long time


same here 

i still havent recovered from the loss of 700 posts XD
i used to be an active poster in the first 2 convo threads
but they keep changing it  i cant keep up with that 

anything good spinning lately catatonik?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

And I'm the King of this tripe.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 25, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> And I'm the King of this tripe.


i realy thought you where gonna say 

and i'm the big boss of this tribe

and you call your self a MGS fan


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

John is the King, baby! -shakes hips-


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 25, 2006)

what John?
arent you Dave 

stilll listening to funkadelic Dave?


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 25, 2006)

LOL those lyrics are funny
reminds me of tenacious D meets folk 

cool
have to check that out


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

We have lured Jef into our lair!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Trust me, that man has unimaginable talent, and he does it all himself from his apartment.

Buy a t-shit, or donate..or something.

help him prove that a musician doesn't have to be a labels whore to succeed.

Also, read up on the Creative Control Licensing.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 25, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> We have lured Jef into our lair!


i used to be here befor  
its just an other thread  

wow this is done at home :amazed
well where can i DL that 
its awesome


----------



## azuken (Jul 25, 2006)

WOO, New convo thread. Dont approve of the language in the topic title but w/e.

Maggot, You get the new GCH album that dropped today? Its amazing. Leave a post and ill pimp it later.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Can't say I have, and can't say I have the space for it, either.

And you need a better sense of humanity and humour if you find the title offensive. Anyone who knows me knows that I say that word hundreds of times a day, to anyone, regardless of race.

Ain't that right, Jef Darkness?


----------



## Sid (Jul 25, 2006)

The new Gym Class Heroes is not nearly as good as _The Papercut Chronicles_. I'm quite dissapointed with it.


----------



## azuken (Jul 25, 2006)

sid, no. Papercut chronicles was thier worst album.... 

...For The Kids > ALL!!!

And I just find the word "^ (use bro)" Offensive.


----------



## Sid (Jul 25, 2006)

naw, I prefer _Papercut Chronicles_ over _For The Kids_. Either way, the new album is their weakest so far, in my opinion.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

I find the word 'intelligence' when used on the ignorant of the world to be offensive, but that isn't stopping anyone, so I don't bitch about it.

LET ^ (use bro) ^ (use bro) FREELY AMONG THIS ^ (use bro)-POPULATED WORLD, ^ (use bro)!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Jesus. ^ (use bro) is a horrible word. :\


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

And you're using the name of someone who is perceived as holy in descredit, X, don't be a fucking hypocrite.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Racist slave term >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Guy who pretended to be God's kid. :\


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Even though the ammount of believers in Jesus Christ far exceeds the ammount of black people that are offended by the term ^ (use bro)?

You really are an ignorant and hypocritic fuck, ain't ya?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

I have my opinions, you have yours.


----------



## Slug (Jul 25, 2006)

and i have mine, and x is wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Yours and a whole lot of others, Sage <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Jesus is dead.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

I have to admit, that Daveys use of the term ^ (use bro) bothers me no more than when people call me a Mick, or an asshole, or gay...even though technically only one of those correctly describes me.

It's a word, and completely holds no real meaning when applied as Davey does. 

Besides Daveys a redneck, he can't be blamed for being retarded. Blame NASDAQ


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

I guess.

He's a pretty big e-jerk.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

You's making fun of my mullet?!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

On another subject..... Man, I had a rough day. T_T


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Were you tied to a chair, sodomized and then forced to dress up as Smurfette to fulfill some hairy, fat assed bastards sickets fantasies?

WELL?

WERE YOU?!?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not sure he did, Cata. I mean, hypocrites of his calibur don't even make it through Arty's stories, let alone yours.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

I had to restring guitars all day. =[


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmm, I dunno, I like to string along the Hypocrites in my tales.

Give em a little hope, before forcibly re-arranging their virginity, sanity and sanctity

*ED!*t: THAT'S your story? Come on, atleast make it...you know. Worth mentioning.

Sheesh. Where's the violence, humiliation, porn, monkeys, you know....entertainment?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Do Britney Spears, fifteen feet or rubber tubing, Marv, Rorscharch, three sets of keys, a bucket of lard and a used match-box come into play somewhere?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Fifteen feet is a bit excessive Davey.

*ED!* knows, you always got to go too far.

Sheesh.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey! Come on, I got at least 7 cuts on my hands.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, it's better to have more than not enough, Cata. And the tubing is reusable.

X, cry me a fucking hypocrite river, filled with closed minded tears crumbling ignorant stones.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Firstly, I'm a cook. I have no sympathy or interest in hand wounds. They heal. Besides, it's not a real wound until you get lemon or tomato juice in it atleast seventeen times.

Secondly; You are still failing to make the story interesting...I mean. Did your boss whip your hands with guitar strings everytime he thought you were going too slow?

That would be cool.

*ED!*t: Re-usable?

I wouldn't ever touch it again after one use. That's just plain nasty Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

It had better be a heavy guitar like a Les Paul.

And that's because you're a pussy, Cata. As much of a pussy as your name sake.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Whatever. It just hurt.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Okay, new game.

Davey, you are going to be the close-minded jerkazoid, but we'll switch things up, we're gonna make you a polka Elitist. I'm gonna be the blatantly insulting asshole loaded with racial slurs, but I'm gonna hate on the fucking Micks.

Neggy, you get to pretend to be cool.

The guy who loves all types of music, but is elitist about it anyways. You have to write really long, oft-times random rants, and don't forget to reference a made up god. For you I recommend the Flying Spaghetti Monster...more your type than *ED!*.

Okay.

Go.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

CLOTZY AND THE POLKADODS ARE FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm bored. =/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Okay, new game.
> 
> Davey, you are going to be the close-minded jerkazoid, but we'll switch things up, we're gonna make you a polka Elitist. I'm gonna be the blatantly insulting asshole loaded with racial slurs, but I'm gonna hate on the fucking Micks.
> 
> ...




CRAZY GOOD!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Pffff, fucking Mick, why don't you go guzzle a bottle of whiskey and beat your mom.

Listen to something other than Polka. Or cut your wrists with a fucking hammer you god-damned Bog reeking bitch.

*ED!*t: Neggy, you are kind of missing the point of the exercise here.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 25, 2006)

Let me find something to rant about... =\


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Dude, Micks is a really insulting term, I don't like it. =/

I cut my hands ;-;


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Hahhaha, fucking Mick, stupid alchoholic bar monkey. Go blow up a school bus, then rub vinegar in the cuts...and go pass out in the confessional.

Listen to some fucking Frou Frou you damn potato eater.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, the Behms rule so much, they make me see dots!

Stop insulting me, man. My closed-minded heart is going to crack with internal sadness.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Why don't you write a livejournal about it.

ANd don't forget to include the bit where the Cathloic Priest told you it was the 'Flesh of God' he was putting in your dirty little irish mouth.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

If I wasn't spinning *Dorschner, Ray and the Rainbow Valley Dutchmen*, I'd get angry, dude.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

I got a neat idea, let's both drink a bottle of whiskey and then shoot you.

When it's over I'll sodomize your corpse and sell it on e-bay. The whole Irish bullshit is still pretty popular.

And when I'm sodomizing you, I'll even play some fucking gay ass irish polka-metal.

(Off topic, Davey, that was gorgeous.)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2006)

Dude, why are you always so fucking hostile? I'm just stating my opinion. Just because you don't understand *Richie Yukovich & Polkarioty * it doesn't mean you have to be so spiteful =/

( And you're doing well yourself, Cata. As a professional in what you're trying to do, I know what I'm talking about. )


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

It's not that I don't understand them, it's that you can't see beyond your accordian addled gay polka. I mean, what the fuck, I even try to offer you music that relates to your pathetic polka.

I think you should go home, beat your wife or mom, drink a bottle of whiskey and beg God for forgiveness.

Then die. Like the stupid fucking mickocrite you are.

I mean.

Dead.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh don't you believe for a second Moe can help you now.

I'm just beginning you filthy leprechaun bastard.

Once I spray you down again, then maybe you'll be fit for a beating.

I'm gonna beat you harder than the Nuns at your school...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 25, 2006)

I AM THE MASTER OF GAY CHICKEN! OBEY!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't make me slap you around like a Catholic Schoolboy Simp.

Dirty Micks.

Everywhere.

Drinking whiskey...and like, praying and beating their wives and shit.

Fucking Micks.


----------



## Arty (Jul 26, 2006)

I think if you tried to drown your cat and you couldn't do it you would probably have to later on because your cat would remember it and think you're a total dick


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah never trust a cat when your backs turned.

Furry little bastards.

Not even good eating.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Dude, *RECTAL DOTS AND POLKA* is the best.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Can't say I have, and can't say I have the space for it, either.
> 
> And you need a better sense of humanity and humour if you find the title offensive. Anyone who knows me knows that I say that word hundreds of times a day, to anyone, regardless of race.
> 
> Ain't that right, Jef Darkness?


(sorry i was sleeping when you said that so late reply)

i  supose thats right
its more offencive to say black person than ^ (use bro) here where i life


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Exactly, because it's automatically assuming they are black, while most are only brown. It's like calling every coloured-person 'African-American', it doesn't do anything but make you seem like a presemptuous cock, especially if it's used on someone British. XD

But as Cata aptly put, the way I use it is in no way offensive, and only hypocrites would see it as.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

i saw a sketch of that on tv once
about a british black person yelling to an american stop calling him an african american
i'm british you morron i'm not african and i'm not American

i personally if i say ^ (use bro) it isnt ment to hurt somebody


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

My hate-supply wouldn't last very long at the rate I spur racial slurs. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

What is the term Mick supposed to be slur against? Canadians? I don't get it.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kageyoshi/jef88 said:
			
		

> Who is Mick again? I don't get it.



i edited your post for the good that i dont have to ask the question


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Micks are the Irish, I believe.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

If we were one race among many in the universe, what species name would you prefer - Terrans, Earthers or Humans?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Earthlings, I'd think.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm back home. Finally. I got a bitttttt homicidal of my sisters constant yelowcard/the used/blue october/whatever bullshit  playing.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 26, 2006)

I really don't like the word '^ (use bro)' who wrote this 

I need a fan and less clothing *breath*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Someone with a better sense of humour than you. =D


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

It's not used insensitively bubbles, relax. Take off your clothes, and enjoy the breeze.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 26, 2006)

Dave has a sense of humour .................... 

I have yet to experience it.

It could still upset someone even if it is meant as a joke.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

That's their problem, not my own.


----------



## less (Jul 26, 2006)

I am hung over. Almost too hung over to clarify sonny's thread title. Almost.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Funny remake pappy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

What the fuck is up with this censorship?


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> What the fuck is up with this censorship?


what the **** is up with this censorship


people just dont want there children to be shown to rude behaviour on young age that whats up with censorship


----------



## less (Jul 26, 2006)

Mine is funnier, that's what's up. The convo titles are my playground. You may chime in with suggestions anytime, though.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

We are better than you, so worship us and give us your women?


----------



## less (Jul 26, 2006)

I'll consider it when I grow tired of this one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> what the **** is up with this censorship
> 
> 
> people just dont want there children to be shown to rude behaviour on young age that whats up with censorship


If people raised their children properly to begin with, there wouldn't be any trouble.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

you dont have to tell me that
my mom has a daycare centre for children 

i'm allmost a pro in raising kids


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Have kids already jef? Be sure to raise them well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Imma be an old school raiser.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Beatings aplenty?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

No, when deserved and words seem to fail to work.


----------



## less (Jul 26, 2006)

Be careful of the beatings son. Our genetics has a way of always making the son able to kick his dad's ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

That won't happen till puberty.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Have kids already jef? Be sure to raise them well.


yeah 5 allready
and i love my cousins like they where my own
and i do one hell of a good job at raising them


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't know of any cousins I have, never really met much of my extended family.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 26, 2006)

realy? that sucks
well i have to or i'd be a lonely sucker
i have no brothers or sisters
my cousins are the closest persons i have 
and i go eat lunch every weekday at my grandmothers house where they all are so i see them everyday


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 26, 2006)

Will someone please tell radio one that other songs exsist besides The Automatic and 'Monster' 

haha you changed the name but colour has a u in it, tsk.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

I have.. thirteen cousins, I think. The youngest is around eight months old.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

The Automatic has better songs than Monster on their album, as I hope people are aware of after I pimped the album.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 26, 2006)

I did not know Mr Yosh no. I only come here about 3 days a week. I miss many things. I haven't heard the album. They're all really cute though, tee he he.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

NF is being extremely slow.


----------



## azuken (Jul 26, 2006)

can somone pimp me some good rap.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 26, 2006)

Ack, less made me fuck up my right hand XD 


Anyway. Tired now. Job interview tomoz. Should be thrilled at prospect of an actual decently paying job, but am slightly miffed about the interview being at 10 am on my first free day in ages. 1500 layer vector also fried my brain. unable to cope. Off to Australia.

WiR


----------



## Arty (Jul 26, 2006)

It would suck if there was a majestic old man that taught kids guitar chords on Yahoo Instant Messenger with the doodler thing and then it turned out he was just some crazy old dude with a beard that had never played a guitar before and he was just really lonely and drawing chords he copied from begginer guides.

It would be awkward if he messaged you after revealing that and you would have to get a new Yahoo name.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Is this some rape-tale from your teens, Arty?


----------



## Arty (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Do you want a hug?


----------



## Arty (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

({)

Want some whiskey to keep the ^ (use bro) away, too?


----------



## mow (Jul 26, 2006)

I fucking love the thread re-name XDD


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Can I have some whiskey too? Good stuff.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Go buy your own, bum.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Only if you supply the brown paper bag.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Go bum off someone else. >/


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

That's funny, since you're always bumming off other people, rapist.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Since when have I bummed _booze_ off of other people, eh?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 26, 2006)

Since you needed to get me drunk to rape me!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

You can hardly call it rape, you incestious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 26, 2006)

yay for i*c*st.

Keeping the genes in the family.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

...        XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

I should really show my face in here more often. Why the hell hasn't my username change been processed yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Divine Intervention?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

More like mod laziness.

EDIT: Ah, there we go.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

It could be work by the One Above All!  

So why the name change?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

Because I prefer my old one, really.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Fickle Fomo.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

If you're familiar at all with *The Osmonds,* then this video will blow your mind.

Link removed


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't say I am.

If you're up for a bit of satire, go to around page three for some interesting posts.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

It seems more like extreme sarcasm to me.

And with that, I am off. I'll be back after dinner.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

It's all good, none the less.

Except for X, he was a pussy that couldn't get into character.

Have fun. <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain is probably the kind of guy who would lick the cream off of a horse's cock.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

If it was my favourite flavour; sure, why not.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

Ugh. Will you two give it a rest?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Do we have to?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 26, 2006)

To much argueing...
{.}_{.}


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 26, 2006)

Its not me. Maggot has to keep on going.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Always pointing fingers, huh, X?

And I see you're upto the same old shit in other threads again.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

Dealing With It said:
			
		

> Its not me. Maggot has to keep on going.


For Christ's sake, it takes two to tango. One of you should man up and walk away. You'll be better for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> For Christ's sake, it takes two to tango. One of you should man up and walk away. You'll be better for it.


So many things I could add to that.

How ever, I shan't, since fatigue and boredom have overcome my dislike for now.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 26, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> So many things I could add to that.
> 
> How ever, I shan't, since fatigue and boredom have overcome my dislike for now.


I don't mean to sound patronizing, but you're just as much at fault as he is.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

I know I am, I'll admit to that.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 26, 2006)

And Lo!

For didst *ED!* speak unto his companions, and from his lips words pured like honey.

"Listen guys...umm, this elitist bullshit. It's gotta go, like, open your fucking minds a little. Okay?"

The thought burst amongst the *ED!*ots, and it was agreed. Fuck elitism.

Appeased, *ED!* promptly went back to listening to William Shatner in silence. 

So anyways, the moral of the story is that you should never, ever trust a dirty irishman with your booze. I'm not kidding people, I have mad-...err, seen it happen.

So....

On an unrelated note, my back is the same colour as a black cherry who hangs with a couple of dangerously wild raspberries. 

It would hurt, I'm sure, were it not for the fact I am thoroughly tranquillized, and having the best day I have had since Tim Allen kicked me in the nuts.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2006)

Some *polka* would make it even better.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

*bitch slaps*

Down thy filthy bastard offspring of the potato.

Eat thy filthy ground apples and be glad I don't hit thee further.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Mada mada dane, usura tonkachi!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

Deep inside a part of my soul just died...probably fro asphyxiation.

By the way, not bad grammar from someone who shuldn't be capable of sitting upright.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I call Word.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

which Word?

Shwarma?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought it's Shoarma, actually.

And no, I was referring to the MS version.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> No prob, Jos. <3
> 
> How were your holidays?


They were awesome and I got ralot of rest from shit. Feels good to be back on NF tho. 

What have you been up to, Dave?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Listening to music, reading, trying to figure out ways to survive the second fucking heatwave of the Summer, not eating much, thinking, playing guitar, getting fired from a job after two days because my back was fucked.

Y'know, the usual.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Listening to music, reading, trying to figure out ways to survive the second fucking heatwave of the Summer, not eating much, thinking, playing guitar, getting fired from a job after two days because my back was fucked.
> 
> Y'know, the usual.


sounds like the everyday adventures of Dave
*plays 60's super hero theme music*

Howdy Josip 
nice to see you posting again


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Jul 27, 2006)

Heya, Jef. It's good to be back. I missed the place.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

and we missed you bro =D
any new jingles we should listen?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes you should listen to Tom Jones.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 27, 2006)

Hahaha that new glomp doesn't quite suit Jef somehow in his sig.

Ok so who remembers the greats such as Bros, New Kids on the Block and the king (no not elvis) Mc Hammer.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

*Kicks in the door and points grinningly at his eyeball. After a while you realize that this is supposed to convey that he is slightly less hung over than yesterday, as indicated by the fact that his eye is slightly less bloodshot. Content to have brought about this fab news, turns and leaves without a word.*


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Can't let you do that. Here, take a word - discombobulate.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jul 27, 2006)

Faith No More is so awesome.

Probably one of the ONLY things that you guys will agree with me on.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 27, 2006)

FNM rules , but I will agree with you on more I believe


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Never heard 'em.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2006)

I need some new ambient guys. Something in similair vein to Eluvim/ Boards OF Canade/ Four Tet/ Manitoba. Can someone help?

and im listening to Deathprod - Dead People's Things. For the f5th time. My god this is brillaint.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not rock enough i'm affraid  they scare me


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 27, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> I need some new ambient guys. Something in similair vein to Eluvim/ Boards OF Canade/ Four Tet/ Manitoba. Can someone help?
> 
> and im listening to Deathprod - Dead People's Things. For the f5th time. My god this is brillaint.


Do you have Secede's EP?


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2006)

I actually need all of Secede. Sid was kind enough to up it for me track by track since my net cant handle a full d/l. But I left for a while and the links died when I got back and I didnt want bug him about it >_<

so yeah, send please <3


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

HA

Ha

hahahahahah

I have a job.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

What type of job is it?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

At a butcher store. Which is awesome cause they've got airco.


----------



## Sid (Jul 27, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> I need some new ambient guys. Something in similair vein to Eluvim/ Boards OF Canade/ Four Tet/ Manitoba. Can someone help?
> 
> and im listening to Deathprod - Dead People's Things. For the f5th time. My god this is brillaint.



I have plenty

Helios - Unomia
Helios - Eingya
Goldmund - Corduroy Road (Helios' piano work)
Julien Neto - Le Fumeur de Ciel
Deaf Center - Pale Ravine
Deaf Center - Neon City EP

^ the above artists are all from Type records. Check the site for info & samples.

I also have 3 more releases from Eluvium. Some ambient stuff from Dntel. You may also like .

Yagya's _Will I Dream During The Process_ is also quite amazing.

Let me know whatever you want and I'll upload


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

I would like it if people paid me money to kick their dogs around. 

Like maybe if they hated their dogs but they didn't want the guilt.

I mean I'm no dog kicker but they would have just kicked the dog themselves at some point so there's not that much guilt


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I fucking hate guard dogs.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Any specific breed? German shepherds scare me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Will...

What
The
Fuck?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

I was listening to Apulanta, a Finnish rock band
Apulanta is Finnish for 'artificial fertiliser'
Artificial fertiliser in Norwegian is Kunstgj?dsel
The end.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

i'm not found of dog either
the little ones make to much noise 
and the big ones are like dangerous cows 


now this is where you should use this post


			
				Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Will...
> 
> What
> The
> Fuck?


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

not to mention the best fucking username on NF! XD

EDIT: jeff beat me to the postage


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I was listening to Apulanta, a Finnish rock band
> Apulanta is Finnish for 'artificial fertiliser'
> Artificial fertiliser in Norwegian is Kunstgj?dsel
> The end.


So you're fake shit.

You poser.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> So you're fake shit.
> 
> You poser.


Oh yeah?



			
				less said:
			
		

> not to mention the best fucking username on NF! XD


Pwned.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Pops isn't neutral, his biased opinion should not be noted. He spelled colour wrong, for God's sake!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

Apulanta sucks balls muchly : D


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Apulanta sucks balls muchly : D


You suck my pappy's balls!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry dear, I prefer natural fertilizer : D


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

These convo threads are too RAUNCHY and OFFENSIVE and I just called the internet censor squad and they're closing it down.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Sorry dear, I prefer natural fertilizer : D


Thats rather shitty if you ask me Maho


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

That's odd, I thought you'd be used to fake pleasure instead of real by now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Go play your ukelele falsely, you jug-playing piece of fluff.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Go play your ukelele falsely, you jug-playing piece of fluff.


I know I can't compete with your real breasts.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

For real pleasure, one shouldn't try and find it with a man ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I was talking to Arty, poser.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> For real pleasure, one shouldn't try and find it with a man ;p


Quite inspiring, maybe Davey will follow it too.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

One day god is going to drop an anvil on this forum and you guys will be all "man we shouldn't have put down Arty's jug skills"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

autistic artistic zegt:
I suck at jugging
autistic artistic zegt:
FUCK YOU
autistic artistic zegt:
MASTURBATION
autistic artistic zegt:
HEY FUCK YOU BUDDY
autistic artistic zegt:
YOU'RE GAY 
autistic artistic zegt:
YEAH
autistic artistic zegt:
HURR
autistic artistic zegt:
I'M ARTY THE GAY
autistic artistic zegt:
-faps to little boys-


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> autistic artistic zegt:
> I suck at jugging
> autistic artistic zegt:
> FUCK YOU
> ...



Dave sometimes changes his name to mine because he wishes to be as cool as me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Person of colour please.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 27, 2006)

What is with this place lately?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

It's the heat.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

Overheated hormones make people do strange things. Like mailing the guy you dumped the exact reason why. I do blame the Canadian though for not decouraging me. Props to less for being politically correct and not encouraging me either XD


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

I am all behind you sending hatemail.

It's always funny. 

XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2006)

It wasn't hatemail. Just an "I hate sex with you" mail. Those are totally different


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

There was hate, it's mail.

It's hatemail.

Honest and blunt, but hatemail none the less.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 27, 2006)

Did anyone else watch the old 1992 animated Batman series? 'Cause the DVD kicks total ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to.

The new series aren't too bad, either. Watched it this morning at six AM.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 27, 2006)

I heard it wasn't as dark as the old one.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Neither are as dark as the comics, so meh.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 27, 2006)

Still makes a difference, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I can also just watch the first series of Pokemon and Medabots, so it's all good.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

Medabots was a good series. Pity the games looked so crap.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

There was a Japanese game that was supposedly good.

Babylon was indeed built on fire.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey, let's do this thing right here.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm not sure I know enough to help, I still feel a n00b compared to most here.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

But I don't want to.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Girls pay me to talk about having sex with them.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> But I don't want to.


Shut up and do it. You need new friends anyway.

And Arty, that is bullshit and you know it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

New friends are over-rated.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I know enough to help, I still feel a n00b compared to most here.


i'm even wors 
i listen but thats about it
my knowlage is not that good

i totaly spazed when i found out i did had an Iron and wine album on my comp  i thought i didnt had one


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

I have 3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I sent you one aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I sent you one aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago.


now that was just what i forgot

i was soo happy to find it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> now that was just what i forgot
> 
> i was soo happy to find it


Is it The Creek Drank The Cradle or Our Endless Numbered Days?


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

nope Something with sea
lemme check it out


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 27, 2006)

The Sea & The Rhythm EP.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> The Sea & The Rhythm EP.


Speaking of which, that should totally be included in the welcome pack.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

The Creek Drank The Cradle is better, IMO.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

But longer, no? EP's are always less intimidating to new listeners.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

True, I suppose.

But everything by Sam Beam is golden.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> The Sea & The Rhythm EP.


bingo thats the one

lovely album <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

EP.

>.>

<.<


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

ARRRRRR MATEYS!


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

If you just walked around places with lots of turtles and turned all the turtles on their backs I bet people would give you the name "huge asshole"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Fapped to any young boys lately, Arty?


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

I fapped to young boys, and girls. HAR! BABI PORN!!!


Ok not really. Maggot Brain. Pimp me something good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

No can do, old man.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

It would suck if your big brother or something turned out to have a sex with dogs fetish because you can't really confront someone about that.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2006)

The Sea & Rythem EP has,well, the sea and rythem, which is the most sensual track known to man. You cannot top that tune.



			
				Sid said:
			
		

> I have plenty
> 
> Helios - Unomia
> Helios - Eingya
> ...



I have most of Dntel, and Julien Neto (isnt that guy just the bomb?). But I love any of the records that you fancy the most ^.^ Just pick your most fav record of your list and Ill definaitly dig it =]


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

Will somone please pimp me something. Im dieing for something new here.....



Join, And say Azuken Reffered you. Fun site.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Nico Robin FC

Search for A Tribe Called Quest.

It'd show the album The Low End Theory with a decent ammount of seeds.

Go for it.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2006)

^ we got the jazz yeah we got the jazz

I fuckign loved singing that tune in the pub


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

I demand that someone notice and comment on the new convo title 

It's been up there for ages now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

It sucks.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 27, 2006)

ow yeah i bought a Frank Sinatra CD some time ago
"Sinatra the Classic tracks" 


start trek?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

And no, Jef, that's not Star Trek in the title.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Nico Robin FC
> 
> Search for A Tribe Called Quest.
> 
> ...



Midnight Marauders totally beats the hell out of that album and if anyone disagrees with me I will get into a fistfight with them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

That album hasn't got as much seeders as The Low End Theory, though. If you want something quick, more seeds = bettar


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> That album hasn't got as much seeders as The Low End Theory, though. If you want something quick, more seeds = bettar



ARE YOU SAYING YOU WANT TO FIGHT ME


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

^ (use bro) please, I can beat your ass any day.

I haven't forgotten my victories is vuilniszakkenhonkbal, bitch.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

I AM GOING TO KILL YOU WITH MY BARE HANDS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

You can't even stand up to my salt shaker, let alone my fists. Go trail someplace else, snailboy.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

I'M GOING TO LICK YOUR BLOOD OFF OF MY FISTS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't have blood, only narcotics.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

You are going to beg me to stop beating you to death.

You are going to say, "stop it arty! i'm just a crappy little bullshit man!" and I'll be like "I know" and I'll keep stomping your face in.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

What ever you say, Arty.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Stop it, Arty! I'm just a crappy little bullshit man!


 

I will never stop. I am going to beat you until you love me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

You've got an eternity of beating ahead of you, then.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Arty, you're a senior now =D


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

I'M WAY MORE AWESOME THAN LESS AND I HOPE HE CHOKES ON SOME DOG FOOD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

That's why I'm member number 2681 and you are number 6890, right?


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey I was talking to less here I'm sure you were posting about dog sex fetishes with me under some name I don't remember.


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I know, it's really nice have such a nice and lenient mod, though. You're a real champ, less, I don't know what I'd do without your manly authority and decency. I'd probably be really sad and lonely and cry alot. Thank you for delivering me, so to speak lol!!


Oh Arty, your soft side is ever so charming.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Your editting tricks won't save you here, Arty!


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

God damnit less if you edit another one of my great posts I'm going to call the police


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't make me hit a rotten grapefruit in your face again.

I swear to *ED!*, I will.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

I DON'T EVEN CARE IF YOU DO THAT

I LIKE ROTTEN GRAPEFRUIT

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THAT


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Want some tomato and cans, too?


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Can somebody change the title of this convo thread to "Stupid guys that aren't as awesome as Arty talk about stupid guy stuff" because that is all I am seeing here


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Take off those pants.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

YOU GO TO HELL


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been there, yes.


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

"Hell" is a room with Dave posts taped all over the walls

Yeah I'm calling you out


----------



## less (Jul 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> "Hell" is a room with Dave posts taped all over the walls
> 
> Yeah I'm calling you out


Fucking
ZING!


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

Tough guy hardcore FTW!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> "Hell" is a room with Dave posts taped all over the walls
> 
> Yeah I'm calling you out


Bring it on.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

*Bitch slaps both of you*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

You stay out of this, nub.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

O, NOW YOUR TELLING ME INSULTS.

I THROWDOWN MOTHER FUCKER!!


HUZAHHHHHH


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

Whenever I call Dave out he puts on his "I'm A Big Wuss Boy" sweater in shame and hides under his bed and listens to stupid Mars Volta songs all day.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

YOU TAKE THE VEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIL

YOU TAKE THE DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE


----------



## Arty (Jul 27, 2006)

When I read Dave posts I have to "be the Dave" to fully enjoy them so I pretend my penis is 5 inches smaller and I slick my hair back with my spit and put fake gold teeth on. 

I also put on a stupid Mars Volta song.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

Mars Volta is LAAAMMMEEEE


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

Your penis is twelve inches, Arty?

And TMV owns you, Azubitch.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 27, 2006)

Stephen Lynch is awsome xD


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

This is the official "Catatoniks posting may be sporadic at best until he gets settled into Vancouver" post.

No idea when I'll have a stable connection again, but I will be able to check out the forum abour three times a week atleast.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey MAGGOT BITCH. They Sold OUT!!!!!! And are trying to be hardcore. 

1N574 PH41L


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2006)

How did they sell out, exactly?


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

Cat, What Vancouver? Washington? North of portland?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

British Columbia.

Canada.

Most certainly NOT the US version.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

MTV = Instant Sell Out. Plus arent they touring with like, hawthorne heights.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

The Mars Volta...are....annoying.


----------



## azuken (Jul 27, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> British Columbia.
> 
> Canada.
> 
> Most certainly NOT the US version.




Shucks, im from the latter.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 27, 2006)

Pure Canadian Maple Syrup here bro.

Smooth, sweet, and sticky all the way.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 27, 2006)

The Mars Volta is Zeus!!! I need De'Loused . I haven't listened too it in awhile.

Good luck with your relocating, Cata.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Hey I just noticed Roxy Music is never really pimped here.

I gotta fix that.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

FUCK YOU ARTY

READ MY LIPS

FUCK

YOU

YOU BEARDLESS LOSER ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

HEY LESS I CAN'T HEAR YOU

I'M ENJOYING SUNNY SIDE UP EGGS WITHOUT HAVING TO CLEAN MY BEARD WITH A STUPID ASS BEARD CLEANER AFTERWARDS

I HOPE YOU STICK YOUR BEARD IN A PIHRANA POOL


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

NO ARTY, YOU DIDN'T UNDERSTAND

YOU DO NOT NEED TO HEAR ANYTHING, JUST READ MY LIPS


FUCK


YOU


----------



## mow (Jul 28, 2006)

LESS AND ARTY ARGUE LIKE AN OLD COUPLE


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

HEY MOE HOW ABOUT YOU GO BACK TO YOUR DOG HOUSE AND MUNCH ON DOG FOOD


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

HE INSULTED MY BEARD, AND THEREBY THE JUDGEMENT OF EVERY MOD AND MUSIC DEP REGULAR


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

MORE LIKE STUPID ASS BEARD DEPARTMENT REGULAR


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

THAT'S IT, I'M WRITING YOU UP AS A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) IN YOUR USERNOTES


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

BEARDS ARE FOR COOL PEOPLE, SHUT UP WITH YOUR JEALOUSY, YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

BEARDS ARE FOR GRIZZLEY ADAMS WHO WAS A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND ABE LINCOLN WHO GOT SHOT AT A PLAY BECAUSE HE WAS SUCH A HUGE PUSSY 

CASE CLOSED


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

YOU'RE SUCH A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) SOMEONE LIT YOU ON FIRE AND SUCKED YOUR HEAD!


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

BEARDS ARE ALSO FOR CHUCK NORRIS, WHILE NOT HAVING A BEARD IS COMMON AMONG BUSH, STALIN, HITLER AND MARGARET THATCHER


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

AAAAAAAA BEARDS ARE TOTALLY GAY AND YOU ARE ALL GAY 

THE BEACH BOYS BROKE UP BECAUSE THEY GOT TIRED OF BRIAN WILSON'S BEARD

CHARLES MANSON KILLED EVERYONE AT SHARON TATE'S HOUSE BECAUSE THEY MADE FUN OF HIS GAY BEARD


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU ABOUT BASHING BEARDS ARTY?

HUH?

THOUGHT SO.

GO BACK TO YOUR MOM'S UNDERWEARDRAWER WHERE YOU WERE CONCEIVED AND DELIVERED YOU DUNGMUNCHER

I HAVE A PICTURE OF YOU CRYING TO MARS VOLTA SONGS TAPED IN THE URINAL AT WORK


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

YEAH RIGHT MORE LIKE CRYING BECAUSE THEY WERE PLAYING MARS VOLTA AT THE HALLOWEEN FAIR HAUNTED HOUSE AND MY EARS COULD NOT TAKE IT


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

THE HALLOWEEN FAIR HAUNTED HOUSE, KNOWN TO MOST AS YOUR MOM'S UNDERWEAR DRAWER


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

LESS LOVES TO EAT HONEY TO ATTRACT BEARS TO HAVE SEX WITH WHILE HE WATCHES HIS FAVORITE TEARS FOR FEARS CONCERT


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

I EAT ALL MY EGGS NO PROBLEM

I HAVE NO BEARD

EGGS AREN'T A PROBLEM FOR ME


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

NEITHER IS BEARS A PROBLEM FOR ME, YOU PANSY. WITH MY BEARD AND MANLINESS THEY COWER IN FEAR, WHILE YOU THINK A SHITTY TINY BEAR PLAYING A BLOODY UKULELE IS THE SCARIEST THING SINCE WILL'S NAMECHANGE. 

WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU ABOUT EGGS HUH?

THAT THEY SUCK?

COULD THAT BE IT?

YOU AN EGGSUCKER?

HUH?

WHAT'S THAT?

GONNA CRY?

GETTING A LITTLE MISTY THERE, ARTY?

GONNA CRY HUH?


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

CAN'T HEAR YOU, TOO BUSY NOT BEING A HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AND NOT BEING AN EGGSUCKER AT ALL(I HAVE NEVER SUCKED AN EGG IN MY LIFE)


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

I CANNOT UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU ARE SAYING WITH ALL THOSE EGGS IN YOUR MOUTH, PARTYBOY


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 28, 2006)

Drunk motherfuckers..


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Said the guy who implies in his sig that the ostehøvel is a Swedish thing, then it's a Norwegian invention.

Hell yes I went there.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 28, 2006)

I said it was stupid and insignificant. If it had been swedish, it would actually mean something .


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Like Pripps beer, right?


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 28, 2006)

Who said beer?


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, I said "Pripps Beer" so I was actually saying "Tasteless horses piss with a hint of alcohol for the kids", but the word was there, yes.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 28, 2006)

0-0
x-x
Yeah...
Worst beer ever...
Corona's way better.
-Nods-


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

What are the best Norwegian beers? And the worst, I need to know these things.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Lizard-kun said:
			
		

> 0-0
> x-x
> Yeah...
> Worst beer ever...
> ...


Since I can't tell if you're kidding, I'll the diplomacy thing and just come to terms with the fact that our taste in beer does not coincide.

As for the best Norwegian beer, my fave is Frydenlund Fat?l, although I usually settle for Ringnes as it's a bit cheaper. The worst is Lyshomer Double Ice, a vile thing with almost no taste whatsoever, and the only beer I know of that's chill-filtered (you know, like they do with most whisky to "tame" the flavour).


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Taming flavours is for wussies. If it doesn't go down burning, it's not worth drinking.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

I've always wondered about that MD sig, less. Does each person in the sig represent a regular?


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Aha!
This is exactly what I was talking about back when, guys!

gimme a sec, Kera.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Sec's up, Petey.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Sex up Petey?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

You do that, Arty.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Kera:
the discussion thread

^here ya go. Last post on the page, with some discussion on the next. 

I think you will be pleased to find you're in it.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

What's a brother got to do to get himself in that?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Pops, why is X banned this time and for how long? XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Someone said "I like post rock" and X got so mad he sent all the admins a picture of him beating off onto an Explosions In The Sky CD and that's why he's banned


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

@Davey: X is banned for flaming someone in their intro thread, for 2 weeks. 

@Will: Seeing how all spaces are taken atm, I'd say either bump off X by being more active, or photoshop.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Wait, X likes Explosions In The Sky?

You lie.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Whatever happened to family favouratism?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

It's all spent on me. =3


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

Less, I'm surprised you're not the one with the cigarette.

Seriously though, I'm in the center? That's fucking ace. I don't suppose I could get a closeup of the guy who represents me, could I?

EDIT: And my own version of the sig?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Less IS the one with the cigarette, Kera.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh. I thought he was the one with the gasmask.

'Cause, you know, that IS his avy and all.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Less, I'm surprised you're not the one with the cigarette.
> 
> Seriously though, I'm in the center? That's fucking ace. I don't suppose I could get a closeup of the guy who represents me, could I?
> 
> EDIT: And my own version of the sig?



Here I made you your own version


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

No, that's Cata.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

I thought arty was the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), cos less sucks him all the time.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh you son of a bitch


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

I am the one with the cigarette, although my ava hints otherwise. I used to say I was the crowbar/gasmask guy but when you think about it, it's quite obviously Cata 

As for your own version, just PM Yoshitsune and tell him I said I was allright with it. I'm sure It'll take him five minutes to replace the name.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

KILL HIM WITH YOUR BARE HANDS, ARTY

I'LL STAND ON THE SIDE AND APPLAUD


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

HOLD ON LET ME ROLL UP MY SLEEVES AND GET MY UKULELE

THERE IS GOING TO BE A BEAT DOWN

AND IT'S NOT GOING TO BE ON ME


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

LEMME HELP YOU

-restrings ukelele with heavy strings-


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Knock yourself out. No really please do, then pops can screw Davey with the sweet love they both enjoy.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Go enjoy your Poets of the Fall, you bitter emo-kid.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

i*c*st is gross.

Unless your half sister is like Scarlet Johansson or something then I approve


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

heyheyhey! When did I become a part of this childish brotherly rivalry?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't we all just get along? I mean, X isn't even here and fights are starting.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Would you screw her if she was your real blood sister though?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

That's because we're male, Kera.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Actually, Kera has a point. Flaming the shit out of Arty will be allowed as long as it's in all caps, but please, enough with the Poets Of The Fall already.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Will started it! ;-;


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is a forum horror story
*
THE LEGEND OF THE LOST ZING*

_Before less locked that stupid old "rapper vs rocker" thread, he said 

"This thread is stupid because it 1) assumes that people automatically use their taste in music as a vital part of who they are in the pop-cultural world, 2) generalises to the point of ridiculousness, 3) *virtually begs people to flame *and 4) really only is a postcount whoring device.

Entirely unlike the music convo, obviously"

I read this before going to work, and then I thought, "hey, I could totally zing Dave and quote that post and say 'the only person that's flaming is Davey'"

And then I came home, and the thread was in the Landfill, and I lost my opportunity to zing Dave and call him a flaming homosexual.

Moral of this tale: Do not let a zing go. Drive home and skip work and post that zing._


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

You lack commas, Arty.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Will started it! ;-;


Damn right I did.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You lack commas, Arty.



ARE YOU SAYING YOU WANT TO FIGHT ME


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I'M ALWAYS UP FOR A FIGHT WITH A BLUE BEAR FUCKER


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

It would really suck if you were into this chick with huge ass titties and a tight butt and then you found out that she only fucked blue bears.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

That it would.


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Here is a forum horror story
> *
> THE LEGEND OF THE LOST ZING*
> 
> ...



Another horror story:

*THE LEGEND OF DAVE POSTING*
WARNING: Graphic Content

_One time, I was reading a thread and I saw a bunch of Dave posts. My eyes bled and I had to go throw up.

Moral of the story: Dave posts ruin lives._


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

You forgot to mention them causing the apocalypse.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

ATTENTION MUSICWHORES!

It has come to my attention that I am shorter than everyone here, including my own son and Maho. 

Post your height

Metric please.

Thank you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

1.93 meters.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I'd say around 1.85 meters


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn you Europeans and the metric system. XD

2.07 (6'8)


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Metric > Imperial

Bitches.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

This didn't exactly have the effect I hoped it would.

Yay for inadvertedly fitting usernames


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

PINT-SIZE MOD!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 28, 2006)

1.84 ;p

i feel sorry for you less less


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, and drags, PVS by Pineapple Thief is awesome. Thanks again.

Keep posting heights, you freaks!


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

1.90

I'm awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

ARTY IS SHORTER THAN ME

HAR


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Fucking hell, this can't be happening.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

1.8M. Fuck man, Hokage Naruto and Maho are tall.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Maho isn't that tall. HN is, though.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, I'm taller than most girls I know, so pretty much any girl taller than me is realtively tall.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes! 

I'm 1.84!

I hereby pass the obsessive "OMG I can't be the midget"-syndrome onto Kera


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

That's true.

Pops is still smaller than a lot of people.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

What's 1.84m in feet?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 28, 2006)

;p

I'm not tall, I'm Dutch XD


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

right about 6'1


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Dutch do tend to be tall, yer. I believe the average female height is around 1.70 m.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

How tall is Kera?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Kera is 1.80.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

In feet? 5' 9"?


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

It would suck if you were too tall to ride a rollercoaster because rollercoasters are pretty fun to ride on.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

It would definitely suck if you were so tall they killed you and used your enormously large skeleton to make a rollercoaster.


----------



## Sid (Jul 28, 2006)

I win


1.68


----------



## Voynich (Jul 28, 2006)

But then you'd be a rollercoaster and then you wouldn't have to pay for the rides and that would be like..mega awesome. >.>


Whee, I knew it. Sid is the original Dutch Midget.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

So where are the other six?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 28, 2006)

Did I miscalculate? I'm like ~6 feet, more if I'm wearing shoes. Doesn't that work out to be like 1.81M?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, one inch is 2.54 cm. There are 100 cm in one m, so you do the math.


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 28, 2006)

1.89 m

Also, the Word of *ED! *is now my first complete piece of Prose on DA.

*ED!*t: fixed typo on height.


----------



## less (Jul 28, 2006)

You fucking kidding me?

Man I'll be way late for my social drunkeness tonight.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Because the steps you take are small by comparisson?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 28, 2006)

And monkeys are fun

with skittles

and nuclear arms


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

And when they write Shakespear.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Of course monkeys are fun. How did you think AIDS got to humans from monkeys?


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

There was a pizza hut,

Now it's all covered with daisies.

you got it you got it


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

AIDS the musical on Team America was just the funniest wtf moment ever though.

I've made my housemate into a Knife fan


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

A fan of knives? Isn't that dangerous?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Not aslong as José Gonzalez keeps on playing.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

It's how I get my kicks


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't get that Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

You wouldn't.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

I never get Dave


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

He prefers redheads, that's why.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

I am a red head


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Not at the moment, you're not.

SHOW YOUR TRUE COLOURS!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

So why the blond picture bubbs, you said it was you. Show us your true form!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

TIME TO CRACK OUT THE CAPSLOCK AGAIN

WILL YOU'RE GETTING CLOSE TO FOUR THOUSAND POSTS, YOU SPAMWHORE


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Says the whore with over 7000 posts, SUPERWHORE!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I'VE BEEN HERE FOR LONGER AND MY MEMBERSHIP NUMBER IS LOWER THAN YOURS


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

SO YOU'VE HAD MORE TIME TO SUCK MOE'S COCK!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Yo Dave you have over 7K

Yep that is me at the mo, but it's naturally red well more strawberry blond people tell me.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Dave will tell you if you show him. He's a redhead fetish man.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> SO YOU'VE HAD MORE TIME TO SUCK MOE'S COCK!


JEALOUSY IS UNBECOMING OF YOU

YOU NEED TO GET BACK TO CARROTTOPISM, ANDREA


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Don't tell people my name 

Dave you are the ultimate spam whore in here


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I DO NOT SPAM

I POST PRODUCTIVELY, ANDREA


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Name one productive thing


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I KEPT THE DAMN MUSIC DEPARTMENT ALIVE

HOW'S THAT FOR FUCKING PRODUCTIVITY?!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Lol, thats true when you were doing your "i'm leaving NF for good" thing, it sure got quiet, however people also talked about music.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

TALKING ABOUT MUSIC WITH TEN POSTS PER WEEK

THAT'S NOT MY IDEA OF GOOD


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Well I only ever come here to spam now anyway as no one ever knows any of the bands I like, i've given up.

Ooh my sis says she's gonna get me a daisy rock guitar for christmas


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

BE SURE TO SEND ME SOME STUFF, TOO


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

What do you want for christmas Dave 

Btw whats with the capitals?????????


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

I want to know more about your music tastes bubbs, you like electronica don't you? I need to get some more on my computer.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> What do you want for christmas Dave
> 
> Btw whats with the capitals?????????


IT'S THE BEST THINGS SINCE SLICED BREAD

AND YOU WERE GOING TO GET ME A TUX OR KILT


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

I have sent The Music Department spiraling out in all caps posts. One day it will explode and it will be all your faults

ALL YOUR FAULTS


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yeah  I'll make you a kilt i think 

Yep I like electronica best Mr Yosh, try some Lamb first if you just want to dip your toe in first, they also have a drum and bass feel.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 28, 2006)

Any tracks you can suggest?


----------



## Sid (Jul 28, 2006)

Daft Punk - Human After All (SebastiAn remix) is the shit though


----------



## Arty (Jul 28, 2006)

ALL CAPS MUSIC DEPARTMENT BY 2008

MARK MY WORDS


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I CAST MY VETO

AND I'M GETTING A KILT! HURRAH FOR A BREEZE AROUND ME PRIVATES


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 28, 2006)

I'M GETTING A MINI SKIRT!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2006)

I bet you'd look fetching in it.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Not as good as me though


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> I CAST MY VETO
> 
> AND I'M GETTING A KILT! HURRAH FOR A BREEZE AROUND ME PRIVATES


 
Why are you trying to torture us? T___T


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm gonna make him that kilt them make him do the hustle


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay, that might be interesting


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Tj you know you would love to see it.

I'm suprised Dave didn't ask for a power ranger suit though, he really likes them


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Now, Davey in a power ranger suit (make it pink) would be something I'd love to see


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Lol, getting onto my ways of thinking TJ  you should become my student


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Come to think of it, the prospect of having a Sensei with many many many many many years of experience would seem helpful. 

Sign me up


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok first don't be so damn cheeky to me!

Second listen to any song that makes you happy/ your bum wiggle/ start singing into the nearest hairbrush, it doesn't matter. 

Third just be really really sarcastic.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

I can't help it, it's just too much fun annoying you  

Hey, that's how I start my day. Though I use a shampoo bottle instead of a hairbrush @_@

Me sarcastic?! never


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Wow TJ you are almost there already *tears in eyes* keep calling me sensai it's giving me a power trip thats rather enjoyable .

Lol, so what music are you into TJ i have no idea.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Why would I call you sensai, sensai? @___@

Well, Davey would probably find some kind of negative or add his bit in my little speech right now XDDD. But in general I like a lot of music. I used to be very into rock (Linking park, Green day and other cliches for the rock/punk rock generation). But over the past year or so, I've become slighty more open minded and listen to RnB, Uk garage, rap, regaee (sp) even classical at times. Though I know little about music when compared to other greats in this thread I know my fair share about the music I personally favoure more than others. 

When I hear a new piece of music I'll listen to it 2-3 times before I make my final conclusion on it but there are certain types of music which just by the first hearing I know I don't like. Live music for example I don't really favour, even if they have a great voice without the studio sounds I tend to sway away from listening to live pieces again, but that's just me lol. Adding to that, I'm not a big fan of Pop music. I never have been and no matter how hard I'll try to listen to a pop song it will never have that lasting impression of a genre of music I'll like forever.

Hmm, I wrote quite a bit  What about you Bub-Sensai? <3


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Don't worry about Dave he doesn't really slag off peoples musical taste wll that I have seen anyway. And you like what you like at the end of the day.

Moi i'm a big elecronica fan but I also still like my indie/rock. Stuff like The strokes,kings of leon, the rapture rather then oasis and stuff. But elecronica has my heart, love stuff like daft punk, air, lamb, the knife. Going into things a little more crazy like soulwax, aphex twin etc.

I love live music though and used to love festivals, well i probably still would if i didn't hate camping so much. Lol.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Don't worry about Dave he doesn't really slag off peoples musical taste wll that I have seen anyway. And you like what you like at the end of the day.
> 
> Moi i'm a big elecronica fan but I also still like my indie/rock. Stuff like The strokes,kings of leon, the rapture rather then oasis and stuff. But elecronica has my heart, love stuff like daft punk, air, lamb, the knife. Going into things a little more crazy like soulwax, aphex twin etc.
> 
> I love live music though and used to love festivals, well i probably still would if i didn't hate camping so much. Lol.


 
Let's just wait for the personal attack on msn >_< 

Ah I see, forgive my ignorance but what would bands like the KCheifes (sp) go under? A lot of people like them but I personally don't like them atall O_O

You know, when you said "i probably still would if .." I was expecting "my back didn't hurt as much"   *runs away*


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

curse you TJ 

Keiser Chiefs i'd say they came under indie/rock they have some good songs though  but they talk like me so they have my love by default.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Edit: Make that the third curse you've yelled to me today! 

Nothern band I see XD Any suggestions on their best songs?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2006)

Notes to the world at large:

Knives, plus alchohol and good friends do not mix well when you are about to move.

Also, paper towel makes a poor excuse for a bandage.

And deep knife wounds suck.

Especially when everyone slaps them.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 29, 2006)

Does it look infected? Poke it and see.


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

It's pussing


----------



## Arty (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm the coolest guy in the history of the world.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 29, 2006)

The world of stuffed toys? Finally you can take your rightful place in the teletubbies as Arty. Rule them with an iron fist!


----------



## Arty (Jul 29, 2006)

I WILL

I WILL RULE THEM WITH AN IRON FIST


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 29, 2006)

*THE TRUTH OF THE TELETUBBIES*


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> *THE TRUTH OF THE TELETUBBIES*



I watched them through most my childhood. No wonder


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

TJ REMINDS ME OF PO

AND ARTY CAN YOU GIVE ME A NATION WITH A CASTLE ONCE YOU TAKEN OVER THE WORLD

I WANT A HAREM OF INDIAN WOMEN AND REDHEADS


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> TJ REMINDS ME OF PO
> 
> AND ARTY CAN YOU GIVE ME A NATION WITH A CASTLE ONCE YOU TAKEN OVER THE WORLD
> 
> I WANT A HAREM OF INDIAN WOMEN AND REDHEADS


 
Because I'm cute and cuddly?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

NO BECAUSE OF YOUR BUM


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> NO BECAUSE OF YOUR BUM


 
.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

WHAT

I LIKE YOUR BUM

AND YOU'RE SEVERAL MONTHS AWAY BEFORE YOU GET THE ACCLAIMED TITLE OF MUSIC DEPT. REGULAR


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't know whether to be insulted or flattered


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

WHY NOT BOTH

IT WORKS FOR ARTY


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

What about me


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE ABOUT YOU

WOMEN


----------



## Arty (Jul 29, 2006)

I HAVE TURNED DAVE INTO AN ALL CAPS MONSTER

SOON HE WILL BE ARRESTED FOR USING SO MUCH CAPS 

THEY ARE GOING TO ARREST DAVE


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> DOES IT ALWAYS HAVE TO BE ABOUT YOU
> 
> WOMEN


 
YES IT DOES 

ARREST DAVE? WHEN?! THEY NEED TO GET HERE SOON!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

AND ILL PUT CAPS IN ALL THEIR ASSES

IM ON TOP OF THE WORLD

YEAH

YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

SOMEBODY STOP MEH!


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

*stops you*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

YOU CAN'T STOP ME

I'M THE JUGGERNAUT


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 29, 2006)

Sub text to last nights post:

In-home scarification is actually not a good idea. Seriously.

That shit HURTS the next day.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

So why the fuck did you try it?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

I see you had fun while packing then eh Cata?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

I don't understand either 

Anyone been watching the oxygen festival??


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

CAN'T SAY I HAVE

AM LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT KILT THOUGH


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh yeah, i've seen some fetching red leatherette which just has your name written all over it.

It's an Irish festival so I guess it won't be shown in Holland  Green Day were just on though and repeatedly shouted out England (idiots) they didn't get much response funnilly enough


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

A KILT MADE OF IMITATION LEATHER?

CAN'T YOU BE MORE TRADITIONAL


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> It's an Irish festival so I guess it won't be shown in Holland  Green Day were just on though and repeatedly shouted out England (idiots) they didn't get much response funnilly enough


 
I don't really like those festivles, most bands tend to get over excited and end up sounding shit =/

Listen H-FB - It's red leatherett or nothing!  .. Actually I take that back ;_:


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

FREEEEEEEEEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 29, 2006)

BALLS TO THE WALLL!!!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Traditional huh, well I could make something out of my families tartan but that fabric is frickin well expensive. I could find something else, you like green right!

Tj as your sensai I say you must go to one festival at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

I suppose it's alright, 'slong as it's not just green, that'd make it more of a skirt. XD


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Traditional huh, well I could make something out of my families tartan but that fabric is frickin well expensive. I could find something else, you like green right!
> 
> Tj as your sensai I say you must go to one festival at least.


 
Bah, when's the next one? V___V


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

How come tartan-fabric is that expensive, then?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Hmmm the carling weekend probably but you'll never get a ticket now, they sold out months ago, hmm perhaps i'll take you to a gig in London instead, you'd pass as over 18


----------



## C?k (Jul 29, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Hmmm the carling weekend probably but you'll never get a ticket now, they sold out months ago, hmm perhaps i'll take you to a gig in London instead, you'd pass as over 18


 
Yeh, me passing for 18 is no problem. It's if they ask for ID @__@


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> How come tartan-fabric is that expensive, then?



Because it's unique and not mass produced, well the proper stuff anyway. You'll have to give me some measurements first anyway. Your waist, your hip and from your waist to your knee.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

Imperial or metric?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

metric please well it doesn't really matter.

TJ i say do it i take my cousin out and shes 16 as well, do it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll have my gran measure me up or summat, then.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Tee he he, you will look very handsome i'm sure . Your new rock look hey Dave.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

Make it fall far over the knees anyway. No one wants to be confronted with Dave's boney sticks ; p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

Course, and ofcourse I'd be upholding the tradition of commando.

And Laura, I'm not skinny like Cata. XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah but Cata is canadian and he's managed to work away the milky but blinding skin with colours ; p  You're dutch and thus most likely have hairy white legs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

Hairy yes, but I keep that in check XD

White, not so much, I tan easily because of my Indo-genes.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 29, 2006)

Dave, do you never 'do' stuff?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

XDDD

Dave shaves his legs. 


*grin*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

I've only once shaved them, and never again. Scizors work =p

And whatchoo mean, Simp?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

No....noooo...nooooo

*falls off chair*

The idea of Dave cutting leg hair with scissors is too amusing for me to process....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

It's better to cut than be a man-ape. XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

True.

but still, the picture that's formed in my head it very amusing


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

Twisted and bored.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 29, 2006)

Lol, this conversation is scaring me so i'm off.

<33


----------



## Arty (Jul 29, 2006)

Shaun of The Dead is an awesome movie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2006)

So is any movie with two hot chicks making out. 

I shit you not.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

Shaun is awesome. 

Muchly. Especially the part where they're off to rescue his mum from the stepdad zombi and end up taking him along XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 29, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Shaun is awesome.
> 
> Muchly. Especially the part where they're off to rescue his mum from the stepdad zombi and end up taking him along XD


Love that part

or when they are out in the back chosing the records to trow at the zombies 
dire straights?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

Stone Roses?  ( I have both the albums XD)


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 29, 2006)

trow it goddamned XDDD

*zwing*


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

XD  OI!

I missed some parts cause someone was trying to eat my face, but it was sad to see the fat guy go XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 29, 2006)

hahah
but he comes back =O
hes in the tool shag XDDD gaming


----------



## Voynich (Jul 29, 2006)

Yer, I think I saw that. Ah well

Off now. Still gotta walk the dogs and then i need sleep i think XD


----------



## Arty (Jul 29, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> hahah
> but he comes back =O
> hes in the tool shag XDDD gaming



Normally I don't like painfully happy endings but that was just perfect.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 29, 2006)

LoL i need sleep too 

it wasnt to painfull (dont think zombies can feel that XD)

it kinda ended like it started

he was even to stupid to notice everybody turned into a zombie lol


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 29, 2006)

What if i told you i was Rob Zombie?
-Evil Zombie look-


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 29, 2006)

you could have said Lordi orso XD
rob zombie looks rather normal now


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 29, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> rob zombie looks rather normal now


But in Dragula.
Dang.
@_@

Watched that music video for half an hour.
Got a major headache.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 29, 2006)

i'm off to bed befor i get a major headache
later


----------



## C?k (Jul 30, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> TJ i say do it i take my cousin out and shes 16 as well, do it


 
I WILL 

Urgh, Davey shave your legs else where ;_;


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

No he trims them with scissors!

Hmm speaking of which I may put some of that cheesy pop on, they cheer me up and i feel really tired  yey for scissor sisters then maybe some junior senior  even more cheesy pop fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> I WILL
> 
> Urgh, Davey shave your legs else where ;_;


Not all of us are naturally smooth like you.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

TJ is naturally smooth  i don't wish to know anymore.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

XD

Jellis? D:


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

Well yeah I have to shave everyday


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Atleast your hard work pays off, eh?


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

Only until the next day


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Can still provide a fun-time.


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

*Hums the title track from "Hair", the musical*


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

What are you talking about???? I'm gonna move to germany where women don't shave.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll be sure to sponsor you razors.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the biggest weiner on the forums


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

Thats nice Mr Yosh has the golden sausage


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em, Arty.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

but in a well ventilated area


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Arty likes to blow smoke on babies and old Christian women.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm not sure if I approve of that


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

I killed his father and sister with a salt shaker, so I'm sure he doesn't mind.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2006)

my inner fanboy has awakaned with my new avatar


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

You sold out.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

You must learn to contol such things

*starts singing gwen stafani again* aaarrrgggghhhhh


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

-farts-


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 30, 2006)

What Porcy albums do you love/hate DS?


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

I might not be on for a while after this.

Some serious bad shit going on.

Stay cool ukulele bros


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow, I just fucked the 100th anniversary pimp up something fierce XD

So much for that secret.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Okies.

Godspeed, Arty!


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Wow, I just fucked the 100th anniversary pimp up something fierce XD
> 
> So much for that secret.



god bless soft delete eh? XD


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 30, 2006)

moe, I still don't know the story behind your username.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Det var kveld og det blei dag og kveld igjen,
Eg skreiv brev på brev men eg fekk aldri brev igjen.
Et halvt år med skudd og åpne sår,
Et halvt år. Herre Gud, tiå går så seint.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

kera! been a while. How's it going?

170 is based on an awesome track by an even awesomer nordic band Kaizes Orchestar (Think Tom Waits, but with bareable vocals and funkier folky tunes). 

The song tells the story of a volunteer solider 170  during the 2nd world war. Who goes to war while leaving his wife and newborn child behind. After a long time of combat, suffering and torment (including no response to any of his letters from back home) he is order by his commanding officer to scout the battlefield. He aske the genearl to ask another voulneeter since he's already injured and doesnt want to die before seeing his son. He get sent out anyways  and this time he is the one who doesnt respond back.

170 er det klart, er det klart? (170; is it clear, is it clear?)
170 me vente pa et svar! (170, we're waiting for a response!)

Probabily my fav song of all time, It's the song/ character I relate to the most along with  _Sun Kil Moon - Dun koo Kim_, _Modest Mouse - Talking Shit... _and _DMST - Landlord is Dead_ .

Dave/less; could you up it for him? <3


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

One serving of 170 coming right up. 

EDIT: And in case you didn't know, Kera, Kaizers Orchestra are the guys in my sig.


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm still waiting for yoshi to get done with my version.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I might not be on for a while after this.
> 
> Some serious bad shit going on.
> 
> Stay cool ukulele bros



Disregard this, I'm totally awesome and I fixed everything up with my amazing hands.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

Gje meg salt & pepper !

EDIT: Arty's altered Kaizer orchestra sig is the awesomest thing ever XD


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

XD 

Watching you and Davey post in Stavanger dialect is so fucking trippy.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

The girls in "Salt & Pepa" were pretty hot especially in the video for What A Man


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 30, 2006)

I have acquired the following discographies: (so far)
Queen
The Beatles
The White Stripes
David Bowie

And Yes is on the way. Does anyone want me to pimp something?


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes I do, but my planned Beatles awereness project will have to wait until the 100th pimpee blowout dies down, which hopefully will take a long while.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Anyone spinned the Raconteurs album 'Broken Boy Soldiers'? A lot of the songs reminded me of The Beatles.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

It's funny, cause I can sing all the songs almost spot on now XD. My favs to sing out like a tard are Dod Manns Tango and Sigoynerblod, the latter being the coolest drunk at a pub sing-along since the dawn of time

Saa eer mor di de forste me garpa oh lalalalala~

transaltion help? XDD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Drink up, drink up, show us the bottom of your tanker.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> David Bowie



When I think of the David Bowie discography I skip over Tonight, Pinups, and Black Tie White Noise for the good of the world.

(notice I left out Never Let Me down because I actually like that album because I'm insane)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> What Porcy albums do you love/hate DS?


My favorite album is In Absentia, very closely followed by Deadwing and then Stupid Dream.

Other than that, Lightbulb Sun, Up The Downstairs and Recordings are awesome and while not as good, I consider Signify, The Sky Moves Sideways and Voyage 34 great as well.

Then there's a few rarities like Out Absentia (I pimped it once) and Stupid Dream Demos which I love. And EPs, singles, so much stuff.

Metanoia is my least favorite album, it lacks variety and it's not very strong instrumental work anyway. On The Sunday of Life is my second least favorite album. It has some great songs like Nine Cats and Radioactive Toy but too much crap. 

I love their live albums too. XM II, XM, Rockpalast, Warszawa, Coma Divine... all great. <3

There isn't a topic for Porcupine Tree yet so I'm going to make one in the near future methinks.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Anyone spinned the Raconteurs album 'Broken Boy Soldiers'? A lot of the songs reminded me of The Beatles.



I liked the songs that sounded like they could have been on Elephant but I'm not a huge fan of Brendan Benson.

Pee Wee Herman directing the video for Steady As She Goes was fucking awesome though. Dude needs work.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> I have acquired the following discographies: (so far)
> Queen
> David Bowie
> 
> And Yes is on the way. Does anyone want me to pimp something?



Oh, so much effing win. The greatest bulges known to mankind <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2006)

Keramachi, I'd appreciate some Dadid Bowie as I have no single full album.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

Slayer; since your a fellow PT tard <3


Lightbulb sun is definaitlyu my fav by them. Last Chance To Evacuatee Planet Earth is just too mind blowing. And the use of the Heaven's Gate audio clip was just beyond godly


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Pee Wee Herman directing the video for Steady As She Goes was fucking awesome though. Dude needs work.



What really, thats crazy.  Hmm not sure about the Raconteurs though, i'd rather listen to the beatles or the kinks


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

Translations by moi:

Sig?ynerblod / _Gypsy Blood_

Hold kjeft og sett deg ner
_Shut up and sit down_
Her er ikkje rom for nok en blindpassasjer 
_There's no room here for a freeloader_
Du f?r ikkje styra. Du f?r ikkje hyra 
_You're not allowed to steer, you're not allowed to hire_
S? hold kjeft og sett deg ner. 
_So shut up and sit down_


Du kan bli min venn, eg kan bli din 
_You can become my friend, I can become yours_
Hvis det viser seg at du passer inn 
_If it turns out that you fit in_
For me har regla som du m? f?lga 
_For we have rules you must follow_
Du kan bli min venn og eg kan bli din 
_You can become my friend, I can become yours_
Men en liten ting f?r du g?r 
_But one little thing before you leave_
Et tips om du vil, eller et r?d 
_A tip, if you may, or a piece of advice_
Hvis du blir tatt i ? trossa mi makt 
_If you are found out acting against my authority_
S? er mor di den f?rste me g?r p? 
_then your mother is the first thing we'll go after_


Gje den mannen en hatt, gje han ei h?nd 
_Give that man a hat, give him a hand_
F? han til ? jobba i familiens ?nd 
_Let him work in the spirit of the family_
Han kan bli den neste, kan bli den beste 
_He could the next, could be the next_
Gje den mannen en hatt, gje han ei h?nd 
_Give that man a hat, give him a hand_

Men Sir, unnskyld meg at eg bryter inn 
_But Sir, excuse me for interrupting_
Eg lar meg ikkje s? lett imponera 
_I won't be impressed that easily_
Det h?res ut som om han kan alt 
_It sounds as if he can do anything_
Men hans prestasjoner var kj?pt og betalt 
_but his achievements was bought and paid_
S? Sir, hvis du gjer han en sjangs 
_So Sir, if you give him a chance_
M? alt han har gjort f?r v?r av relevans 
_Then everything he has done before must be taken into account_
For eg har h?rt han har sig?ynerblod 
_For I have heard that he's of gypsy blood_
Og du vett kva eg syns om sig?ynerblod 
_And you know how I feel about gypsy blood_
For hans far, hans far var sig?yner. 
_For his father, his father was a gypsy_


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Mojo magazine had a top 120 beatles songs feature and Rain didn't even make top 10.

What's up with that


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

The only thing I hate about the beatles is how they made everyone forget about The Kinks and The Millenium =[

EDIT: thanks less =D


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

They were paid by Lennon.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> The only thing I hate about the beatles is how they made everyone forget about The Kinks and The Millenium =[
> 
> EDIT: thanks less =D



Whoa, I should pimp some Kinks awareness. 

I'm thinking Village Green and Arthur double pimp.


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

D?d Manns Tango / _Dead Man's Tango_

Det er kald november p? grens? til desember 
_It's a cold November, on the border of December_
Eg ser ingenting, mitt blikk er blindt 
_I can't see a thing, I'm blinded_
Eg har sendt min posisjon. Her er min konklusjon 
_I've sent out my position, here's my conclusion_
Eg stoler ikkje lenger p? mitt instinkt 
_I no longer trust my instinct_

S? farvel, farvel ?nsk meg lykke og hell 
_So farewell, farewell, wish me happiness and luck_
Tenn lys for meg i kveld. Gje min s?nn en klem 
_Light a candle for me tonight, give my son a hug_
Og hels fra meg til presten. 
_And say hello to the priest for me_
Sei n? er eg blitt kristen 
_Tell him I'm a Christian now_
En del av den prosessen tok livet av meg nesten. 
_A part of that process almost killed me_
Det eg trur p? kan du aldri ta meg i fr?. 
_They can never take me away from what I believe in_

For ingen h?rte min kommando (sha-la-la)
_'Cause no one heard my command (sha-la-la)_
Og det er ikkje liv i min tango (sha-la-la)
_And there's no life in my tango(sha-la-la)_

S?g opp mot himmelen og min redning dalte ner
_Looked to the heavens and my saviour floated down_ 
Som ei fj?r, som ei fj?r. Min redning dalte ner 
_Like a feather, like a feather, my saviour floated down_
S?g opp mot himmelen 
_Looked to the heavens_
og min redning blei skutt ner 
_and my saviour was shot down_
Som ei fj?r, som ei fj?r. 
_like a feather, like a feather_
Min redning blei skutt ner. 
_My saviour was shot down_


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Way to kill the convo, pops.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2006)

> Lightbulb sun is definaitlyu my fav by them. Last Chance To Evacuatee Planet Earth is just too mind blowing. And the use of the Heaven's Gate audio clip was just beyond godly


Yeah, Last Chance to Evacuate Planet Earth Before It Is Recycled is one of the best songs on Lightbulb Sun, if not the best.

I'm eagerly looking forward to Lightbulb Sun's remastered version which probably comes out next year. But before that I must prepare myself for the new live DVD (September) and the new album (Q1 2007).


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey, he asked!

Not my fault Død Manns Tango is one of the most depressing recounts of a dying soldier ever


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 30, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> I'm still waiting for yoshi to get done with my version.


I'm sorry, me with the what now?


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Jesus those are a downer.

Way to go less.

EDIT: THERE IS A MOVIE CALLED DEAD MAN'S TANGO STARRING THE DUDE FROM LAW AND ORDER


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, yes it is.

One more post till 2.5k!


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Whoa, I should pimp some Kinks awareness.
> 
> I'm thinking Village Green and Arthur double pimp.



In return Im going to pimp out The Millenium - Begin. You will love it even more than pudding

sigh, all this transalting makes me wish I was born a nordic ;_; Im not going to read it know tho cause Im finally in a cherry mood and >_<

EDIT: hold on, NEW PT ALBUM?

less, save the post for the pimping thread!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

Pimp the Kinks now do it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> In return Im going to pimp out The Millenium - Begin. You will love it even more than pudding
> 
> sigh, all this transalting makes me wish I was born a nordic ;_;
> 
> EDIT: hold on, NEW PT ALBUM?


YOU CAN'T

YOU EUROHATER!


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Pimp the Kinks now do it



I'll do the albums Something Else and Village Green tomorrow.


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

Arty, you're a Talking Heads fanboy to, right? Which is your fav record? Becuase Im meaning to share some american 70's goodness alogn with _Television - Marquee Moon_ and a few others and I think we can doubel team on the project


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 30, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, me with the what now?


No, Yoshitsune is working on my MD regular sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

AM I IN IT


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> Arty, you're a Talking Heads fanboy to, right? Which is your fav record? Becuase Im meaning to share some american 70's goodness alogn with _Television - Marquee Moon_ and a few others and I think we can doubel team on the project



Hell yeah, Marquee Moon is incredible. If we're doing 70s new wave goodness, the Talking Heads album I'll be pimping is no doubt Talking Heads: 77.

Tell me whenever you're doing it and I'll get right on uploading it.

Also, we might wanna do a third album. I'm drawing blanks here. Maybe an early Siouxsie if you're into that or Richard Hell - Blank Generation.

Maybe even PIL - 1st Issue.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

MAYBE I SHOULD REPIMP THE TIME LAPSE CONSORTIUM

ANY SUPPORTERS


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> EDIT: hold on, NEW PT ALBUM?


Yeah, Wilson said that 70% of the new music has already been written and they'll start recording it sometime after their DVD promotional tour. Porcupine Tree is pretty slow at recording though, Deadwing took over 6 months to record, mainly because they want to take it slowly. Let's not forget that almost all the PT releases have been late on schedule though.  

But we'll get new PT material soon enough:



> Although the tour is primarily to promote the release of the Arriving Somewhere.... DVD, the band are planning to use the first half of the concerts in both Europe and the USA to present completely new music.



The tour starts in October. There are still also two unreleased (out of 15) songs which were recorded for Deadwing but didn't make it.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I'll do the albums Something Else and Village Green tomorrow.



Yey *dances*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

ARTY LIKES INCUBUS


----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, Marquee Moon is incredible. If we're doing 70s new wave goodness, the Talking Heads album I'll be pimping is no doubt Talking Heads: 77.
> 
> Tell me whenever you're doing it and I'll get right on uploading it.
> 
> ...



ohhh, have you heard Nouvelle Vague by any chance? A french femme doing new wave covers to classics like _Joy Division -  Love Will Tear Us Apart_, _The Cure - A Forest_, _PIL - This Is Not A Love Song_, _The Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk To Fuck_ plus more (The Clash, Depeceh  mode, Tuxedo Moon, Modern English etc).  

It's an okay record, and most of the tracks are a hit (the joy divison cover is oooooooooooooh my god secks)or a miss (depeche mode cover is ooooooooooooo my god aweful) really. Doesnt change the fact it's pretty damn cool tho.

Thanks for the info Slayer, Im definiatly exicted about thigns now


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

NO I DON'T

DAVE LIKES INCUBUS 

HE WAS ALL "DUDE HERE'S THE GUITARIST FROM INCUBUS BEIN ALL FUNKY"


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

AND YOU WERE LIKE "YEAH THIS STUFF IS AWESOME DUDE"


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Daves,, The earth was blue, but there was no god. says:
But the singer for Incubus comes around for one song
autistic artistic says:
my fear is that he'll start singing and he'll ruin it
autistic artistic says:
OH GOD
Daves,, The earth was blue, but there was no god. says:
IT'S NOT BAD

THE PROOF IS IN THE PUDDING


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Daves,, The earth was blue, but there was no god. zegt:
But the singer for Incubus comes around for one song
autistic artistic zegt:
my fear is that he'll start singing and he'll ruin it
autistic artistic zegt:
OH GOD
Daves,, The earth was blue, but there was no god. zegt:
IT'S NOT BAD
autistic artistic zegt:
this is seriously awesome

TAMPERING WITH THE EVIDENCE?!


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

YEAH WELL THIS IS A GOOD FUNKY INSTRUMENTAL AND INCUBUS IS BAD AND YOU LOVE INCUBUS BECAUSE YOU'RE BAD


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> ohhh, have you heard Nouvelle Vague by any chance? A french femme doing new wave covers to classics like _Joy Division -  Love Will Tear Us Apart_, _The Cure - A Forest_, _PIL - This Is Not A Love Song_, _The Dead Kennedys - Too Drunk To Fuck_ plus more (The Clash, Depeceh  mode, Tuxedo Moon, Modern English etc).
> 
> It's an okay record, and most of the tracks are a hit (the joy divison cover is oooooooooooooh my god secks)or a miss (depeche mode cover is ooooooooooooo my god aweful) really. Doesnt change the fact it's pretty damn cool tho.
> 
> Thanks for the info Slayer, Im definiatly exicted about thigns now



Sounds really interesting. 

Tell me when you want to double team 70s New Wave pimp because I'll do Talking Heads '77 and whatever other artist you deem worthy.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

You should pimp Depeche Mode as well if you can!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

ARTY STAY THE FUCK ONLINE SO I CAN SEND YOU MUSIC


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Can someone permaban Dave for kicking mud in my face


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

No, no they can't.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 30, 2006)

well i'm not a mod and don't know any either


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Ummm... Pops is a mod.


----------



## less (Jul 30, 2006)

The anniversary thread is now open. I'll get right on the PM


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Jul 30, 2006)

It's a beautiful day, god bless the RIAA. To hell with creativity hee hee!


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

I think they'd solve 25% of illegal music spreading if they closed us down XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> It's a beautiful day, god bless the RIAA. To hell with creativity hee hee!


What'd they do now? They haven't killed Ultimate-Guitar yet.


----------



## Arty (Jul 30, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I think they'd solve 25% of illegal music spreading if they closed us down XD



Hahaha, pretty much.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

I got _Scatman - Scatman_ stuck in my head after hearing it in the WOW-ambush-funeral-You-Tube.  Its like pimp style rapping. It feels sooo retro. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

...Scat

That makes me giggle.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Actually, I have that song on cd XD  Childhood memories and stuff >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

It reminds me of BASEketball, great film.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

It reminds me of disco evenings at the camping place when I was like 7 or 8 XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Baby disco? XD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jul 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> It reminds me of BASEketball, great film.


It was only great for the first time, it gets old way too fast. 

But at least I got to laugh my ass off once.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

I've watched it atleast a literal hundred times. XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Baby disco? XD



Nooo, we all felt awefully mature at the time.  We had playback shows too. I won playbacking the Lambada when I was 6 XD  And 3 other times, but I forgot which songs XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

A girl persuaded me to still partake with the baby-dancing at age twelve, hell, it worked for me.

Fun times, fun times. XD

-does the airplane dance-


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

-does the terrorist dance-

-Maggot's plane crashes-


Anyone have any RJD2 albums?  I am listening to some of his stuff on RadioBlogClub and it's awesome and I would like to hear more.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Jedi Mind Tricks pimped them a good few months back, I think.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Vogeltjesdans.


It's like the Macarena for slightly delayed rural villages XD I've danced a gazillion times. And I loved it. Nothing beats acting like a morron in groups.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Cause there's less attention focussed on just you?


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Prolly. 


Well anyway, think I'm going to bed xD  Got a date with Oompje on wednesday so thats gonna be amusing enough XDDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

You and Oompje? XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Yer, we went out before like..close to a year ago. We just never got round to the second date although it was kinda planned XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Good luck.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 30, 2006)

i come in to lurk and LoL i see this
oompje 
das lang geleden 

Have fun


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Haha I will. And if I devour him, you guys won't notice anyway since he's never on nf anymore xPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

He posts pretty frequently in Lien's LJ, so I might just. XD

Sucky sucky for Oompje.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 30, 2006)

is that the plan?
ow i thought dinner and a movie
not oompje = dinner 

XDD

Foei Dave


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Behave Daves ;p

But meh, we'll see. Twas fun last time so it should be fun now XDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm honest.

So blow me if you don't like it.

XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 30, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Behave Daves ;p


Dave behave? LOL when hell freezes over XD


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

xP

I'm sure as hell not blowing you Davey-boy. Bite it maybe, but blow? Think not ; p


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Alright, bite me, woman.

And I do behave, it's just that I behave badly.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 30, 2006)

Secretly you're just a shy little emo ;p 

Anyway, off now. I need sleep XD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2006)

Silence, woman! >/

To redneck I shall concede, but I am no emo! How dare you! -slaps with glove-


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Jedi Mind Tricks pimped them a good few months back, I think.



Thanks for the...help?  Do you have any albums, it would be a great upload for me.


----------



## Slug (Jul 30, 2006)

yo hokage, long tine no see... i have constant elevation by rjd2 and 400 and limited express mix by shing02 if your interested


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 30, 2006)

Sure, please send them all of those.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Slug (Jul 31, 2006)

ill up those after i finish my pimp projects im working on


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 31, 2006)

Dave is an emo...........

I think Dave is a cutie


----------



## C?k (Jul 31, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Dave is an emo...........
> 
> I think Dave is a perv


 
Corrected


----------



## less (Jul 31, 2006)

You know, I knew Davey for months before I found out that Davey is his actual name, not David or Dave. Crazy Dutch


----------



## Arty (Jul 31, 2006)

FUCK THE MAN

I'M GOING TO MOVE INTO THE FOREST WITH A DOG


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

MUSE FTW 

so euhm what's the music topic about??


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Your date with Laura.


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Your date with Laura.



oh my date... :amazed 

interesting topic


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Oompje said:
			
		

> oh my date... :amazed
> 
> interesting topic


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

...

funny picture though


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Indeed it is.

But seriously:



Knowing Laura.


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Indeed it is.
> 
> But seriously:
> 
> ...



you know Laura in such a way that you recommend those^ :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, ribbed would work better, but BECK is too awesome to alter.


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Well, ribbed would work better, but BECK is too awesome to alter.



lol, well I geuss I have to go to the store since I'm not sure if I still have some


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Plastic bag works too.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 31, 2006)

BECK tells thee the truth, Dave seldom does =p


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Plastic bag works too.



that doesn't sound really handy or comfortable  




			
				Moridin said:
			
		

> BECK tells thee the truth, Dave seldom does =p



okey...


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 31, 2006)

Dave wins for his Iron & Wine pimp.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Tom, how dare you! I am always honest.

And tanks, Kera. <3 Did you have everything I sent?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 31, 2006)

Oomp you're back! Where have you been?


----------



## Keramachi (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Tom, how dare you! I am always honest.
> 
> And tanks, Kera. <3 Did you have everything I sent?


All I had of Iron & Wine before was the Sea and the Rhythm EP.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Plenty of things in my pimp you didn't have, then. XD

I'm especially fond of The Creek Drank The Cradle.


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Oomp you're back! Where have you been?



I've been hanging around on other forums


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

You whore.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 31, 2006)

Shuttup Dave XD


Someone, tell Less his sig is as good as ready when he gets back XD  I just need to know if he still wants some catchy phrase on it. Final vector is on Devart. He should be able to find it there XD


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You whore.



well I kind of was a forumwhore a few months ago


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 31, 2006)

LoL
who changed the title 

Hi oompje alles goed?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Pops, probably.


----------



## Oompje (Jul 31, 2006)

ja alles is wel goud  

vraag me alleen soms af wie nou wie is op dit forum...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Ik ben God. ;3


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Ik ben God. ;3


you are Fail

self esteem is one thing but this


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> you are Fail
> 
> self esteem is one thing but this


You lack humour.


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 31, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You lack humour.


i know
yet you lack common sence of reality


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

Common Sense I have.

Reality is subjective.


----------



## Arty (Jul 31, 2006)

Petition to rename The Music Department to The Fuck Store


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

HAVE YOU SPINNED IRON AND WINE YET, ARTY?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 31, 2006)

I am spinning now <3333


----------



## Arty (Jul 31, 2006)

Petition to rename The Music Department to Cyber World Zone Alpha


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

PETITION TO MAKE THE MUSIC DEPT. AN ALL-CAPS ZONE


----------



## Arty (Jul 31, 2006)

SIGNED A THOUSAND TIMES


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2006)

But have you spinned Iron and Wine yet, Arty? I'm quite curious as to what your opinion about them is.


----------



## C?k (Aug 1, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> PETITION TO MAKE THE MUSIC DEPT. AN ALL-CAPS ZONE


 
I VOTE THAT!


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 1, 2006)

Jeg forst?r ikke.


----------



## less (Aug 1, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Jeg forst?r ikke.



XD

Anyway, I veto the proposed ALL CAPS bill. It might make the people who type in all caps everywhere think they're welcome.


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2006)

Low - Down is fucking brilliant. The irony of calling that record I could live in hope is far too much


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 1, 2006)

I wasn't seduced by it as it seems you were. Have you tried The New Pornographers - Mass Romantic?


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2006)

nope. MU isnt working for me. Havent listened to anything till now


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

Moe is a ^ (use bro).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

But he's still too white for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

...wtf? XD


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

If they made oreos with like peanut butter cups and chocolate in the middle

That would be some shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

Write the company a formal letter, Arty.


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

DEAR REESE'S DUDES AND OREO GUYS

PLEASE MAKE A BADASS OREO WITH LIKE PEANUT BUTTER CUPS AND CHOCOLATE INSIDE

THANKS

FORUMS POSTER "AUTISTIC ARTISTIC"


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

Looks about right. Want me to lick the stamp?


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

YOU CAN LICK MY FIST YOU SON OF A BITCH


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I DON'T WANT TO

IT'S COVERED IN FECES


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

FUCK THIS SHIT AND FUCK YOU I'M GONNA JUMP IN THE RIVER


----------



## Voynich (Aug 1, 2006)

*stumbles in and dies*


----------



## spinstate (Aug 1, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> nope. MU isnt working for me. Havent listened to anything till now


yep same problem...MU sucks  

Ah well hopefully I'll be able to find the mentioned albums on P2P..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I uploaded all of I&W unto MU, so enjoy it! >/


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

ALL of Iron and Wine?


----------



## spinstate (Aug 1, 2006)

ok ok... i just have "our endless numbered days" I will get the rest though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

The rest is in that upload, The Creek Drank The Cradle, Woman King, In The Reins and The Sea and Rhythm.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 1, 2006)

while I appreciate your pimpage, fact is MU = no work for me 

Thanks anyway for reminding me, I'll probably have more luck finding the albums on emule.


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2006)

man, I've heard funkadelic since I was 12. but I still cant help but get goosebumps whenver I hear the riff in Maggot Brain.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I know how you feel, Moe. That's why I chose the nickname.


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

I like Michael Hampton's One Nation Under a Groove extra track version of Maggot Brain maybe even more than Eddie Hazel's

Maybe it's just because I've heard Hampton do it so much live that I consider it his song.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I like Michael Hampton's One Nation Under a Groove extra track version of Maggot Brain maybe even more than Eddie Hazel's
> 
> Maybe it's just because I've heard Hampton do it so much live that I consider it his song.


Care to send it?


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Care to send it?



YOU SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN MY DOUBLE ALBUM FUNKADELIC PIMP DAVE I'LL KILL YOU


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I LACKED SPACE


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2006)

How did you like the french cover of Joy Divison arty? =]


----------



## Arty (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh shit, I forgot to grab that. 

Let me finish uploading this Grant Green and I'll get it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I notice, because you're spamming that everywhere. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

Cradle of motherfuckin' civilisation!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

UN, you have a problem with that? You know what you should do? You should sanction me. Sanction me with your army. Oh!! Wait a minute! You don't have an army! I guess that means you need to shut the fuck up! That's what I'd do if I don't no army. I would shut the fuck up. *Shut. The. Fuck. Up!! *That's right!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

someone tell me why am i watching ymca music video on youtube

i just had to


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

Watch Dave Chappelle, Monty Python and Black Adder.

I dare you.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

oh man, i used to love black adder all those years ago when it aired on tv. 

life of brian is brilliant btw


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

As is The Meaning Of Life.

I was so "WTF?! O.o"  at the restaurant scene. XD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't remember much about The Meaning of Life, I have only seen it once on TV. I probably should rent or buy it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

Yes, yes you should.

Still enjoying Iron and Wine?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm listening to The Creek Drank The Cradle right now, Upward Over The Mountain to be precise. It's a great song. I listened to The Sea & The Rhythm earlier but it ended way too soon and I'm going to spin it again tomorrow.

So far I'm loving all these records. Our Endless Numbered Days is my favorite at the moment. This stuff has gotten me into Nick Drake mood but I'll try to restrain myself and keep checking the new pimps.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I like The Creek Drank The Cradle because it was recorded by Sam Beam in his home-studio, the low-tech feeling of it gives it that shine that goes with folk. Although all are awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2006)

I have, but Andy Timmons is distracting me. I have another record of him, AND Matthias AI Eklundh's The Freak Guitar to spin!

Damn this clearing of HD space!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2006)

I dig the lo-fi sound too but I also like good producing and Our Endless Numbered Days just made me woah when I heard it. Both of the records are great in their own way though and it's really hard to say which one is the best just after one spin. And sometimes there isn't a best record, it's just that quality.


----------



## Sid (Aug 1, 2006)

you never realise how drunk you are until you have to walk stairs


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't say I ever have that problem, Sid.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

Why, you live in a bungalow?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

WRONG       !  [/Luthor]


----------



## C?k (Aug 2, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Why, you live in a bungalow?


 
Cardboard box?!


----------



## less (Aug 2, 2006)

I do believe and hope me and my two friends are the only ones in Norway routinely combining borderline alcoholism with tabletop roleplay-gaming. Haf session yesterday, with maps and dice and pen and paper and about two crates of beer. It was a good one, my character getting in an heated theological argument in a monastery, amongst other things, but by 1 am I was completely shitfaced, and fell asleep on the couch. The last thing I remember was talking about how I might not be playing anymore tonight, but this morning my friend told me that he and Jon had been fucking around with me for hours after, asking me questions such as "Hey less, what is your opinion on beer?" and laughing hysterically at my nonsensical answers such as "That's allright, no problem, we got the brown tape." (actual example). I remember nothing of this. Hangover's not too bad.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 2, 2006)

Today was shit XD

Very shit. As in me having to bike to town 3 times through some random dutch monsoon that happens to be located right above my town.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

What about your date? D:


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm half dead, need music to motivate me, what are your suggestions people.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

HIGHWAY CHILE


----------



## Voynich (Aug 2, 2006)

Date report tomoz xP

first I kinda need to get dressed xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't forget dem skinless.


----------



## Arty (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone just informed me bears can't play ukuleles.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you, but they can.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow there appears to be some tumbleweed in here


----------



## Arty (Aug 2, 2006)

Coffee and Cigarettes is a good flick.

RZA, GZA, Steve Buscemi, Bill Murray, Jack White, Meg White, Iggy Pop, and Tom Waits.

If that doesn't make an awesome movie I don't know what does


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

Mass Romantic is amaaaaaaaazing. I can't stop listening to it!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

Was Meg White either nude or showing cleavage?


----------



## Arty (Aug 2, 2006)

Actually instead of being all hot as usual she looked kind of dumpy in it.

You can see her in the 

Edit: Hahaha fuck yes 

RZA & GZA with Bill Murray scene

Tom Waits and Iggy Pop scene

Awkwardly awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks interesting.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 2, 2006)

Meg White is sexy  I don't understand. 

They're both weird looking in my oppinion. I can never decide if Jack is good looking or not.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

Jack's got a certain appeal. XD And he's a damn fine blues guitarist.

Meg's just got weak drumming and noticable knockers.


----------



## Arty (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't mind her drumming. It's just there.

You can't really excel behind Jack's music.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

DOES THAT MEAN YOU WANT TO TAKE IT OUTSIDE


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm my ex-housemate said the same thing she can't really drum but she has great knockers.

men 

I decided just now that Jack is not attractive


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> DOES THAT MEAN YOU WANT TO TAKE IT OUTSIDE



BRING IT ON, BITCH. YOU AND YOUR ARMY

OH

YOU DONT HAVE AN ARMY! SO SHUT THE FUCK UP

SHUT. THE. FUCK. UP.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

BUT I DO HAVE KNIVES

YOU HAVE ROCKS

GUESS YOU NEED TO SHUT THE FUCK UP!

THAT'S WHAT I WOULD DO IF I DIDN'T HAVE NO KNIVES

SHUT THE FUCK UP

SHUT. THE. FUCK. UP.

THAT'S RIGHT!


----------



## mow (Aug 2, 2006)

^ EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

I USED THE QUOTE MORE CORRECTLY THAN YOU DID, ^ (use bro)

GO LEARN TO DISTINGUISH CONTRAST BETWEEN COLOURS


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 2, 2006)

That's right, Davey did the Chapelle "Black Bush" quote better. Therefore I award him this win.



Night peeps. Keep it real.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2006)

I always do, ^ (use bro), I always do.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 3, 2006)

Wait...

why do random names show up backward?   I'm not all that hungover, so that can't be it XD


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

new admins abusing power xD but something happen so only the 'automatic' senior members (like the ones over 2k posts and got in the old way) and mods aren't effected

I LOVE MEG WHITE <3333333333 australia ftw  she actually can drum, just most of the songs don't need it.   Simplicity is blisssssss with their music.  ~

that movie looks alright.  I doubt it will come out here though T__T we only get the mainest of mainstream


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

That's serrriously weird, this thread is in the Orange NF layout when everywhere else in the Sasuke one O____o

AUSSIES!


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 3, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> new admins abusing power xD but something happen so only the 'automatic' senior members (like the ones over 2k posts and got in the old way) and mods aren't effected
> 
> I LOVE MEG WHITE <3333333333 australia ftw  she actually can drum, just most of the songs don't need it.   Simplicity is blisssssss with their music.  ~
> 
> that movie looks alright.  I doubt it will come out here though T__T we only get the mainest of mainstream




Rage sometimes throws up a few mystery bands with real merit, but not that often. As a rule i dont have anything to do with videohits or charts, as its always a let down. always


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't understand how your reply relates to my post T___T
and I love rage! I wish it were on every night! I hardly catch it anymore T__T my friends make me go out on weekends instead of sitting home watching rage ;-;

@timmy jim: I made my layout to be orange and naruto all the time  I couldn't stand how Sasuke's hair was cut and it was annoying me like hell


----------



## Voynich (Aug 3, 2006)

The Sasuke layout is too gay for words. Unfortunatly I had to find a way for less' new sig to match both layouts since he/I dislikes the nasty grey smothch png files leave on explorer xD


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> @timmy jim: I made my layout to be orange and naruto all the time  I couldn't stand how Sasuke's hair was cut and it was annoying me like hell


 
It is annoying but I've grown to ignore it >D



			
				Maho said:
			
		

> The Sasuke layout is too gay for words. Unfortunatly I had to find a way for less' new sig to match both layouts since he/I dislikes the nasty grey smothch png files leave on explorer xD


 
It's the fast editing I love, I make too many typos T____T;


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 3, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> I don't understand how your reply relates to my post T___T
> and I love rage! I wish it were on every night! I hardly catch it anymore T__T my friends make me go out on weekends instead of sitting home watching rage ;-;
> 
> @timmy jim: I made my layout to be orange and naruto all the time  I couldn't stand how Sasuke's hair was cut and it was annoying me like hell



Now that i think of it, neither do i........


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, blue skin be damned! He's playing a flute, for chrissakes! That's creepy, especially after Kishi went out of his fucking way to make the last flute-playing incident of Naruto, namely Tayuya's fight, as loaded with Freudian imagery as possible, and even threw in some blatant sexual tension (and groping) as well. Tayuya was sucking a dick, folks. Face it. 

Sasuke plus flute equals not an image improving the already overshadowing gayness of Sasuke's character. Screw his hair.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Well, blue skin be damned! He's playing a flute, for chrissakes! That's creepy, especially after Kishi went out of his fucking way to make the last flute-playing incident of Naruto, namely Tayuya's fight, as loaded with Freudian imagery as possible, and even threw in some blatant sexual tension (and groping) as well. Tayuya was sucking a dick, folks. Face it.
> 
> Sasuke plus flute equals not an image improving the already overshadowing gayness of Sasuke's character. Screw his hair.


 
By far one of the best Anti-Sasuke Skin rants I've heard 

 But that flute playing is really out of character O_o


----------



## Voynich (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't need to back up my claims of it being ugly. I'm Maho for fuck's sake, if I say it's ugly and gay, it is.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 3, 2006)

I love less' new stuff. You're great at that style Maho.

Freudian imagery? Please elaborate.


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

Are you serious? A woman with a phallos at her lips, thereby controlling three men, all of which of obviously deprived of their senses and reason, and each of which emmits a long, snakey thing?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

you're so sexually orientated


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

Orientated am I? I didn't write the stuff.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

you sound offended by the fact


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 3, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Well, blue skin be damned! He's playing a flute, for chrissakes! That's creepy, especially after Kishi went out of his fucking way to make the last flute-playing incident of Naruto, namely Tayuya's fight, as loaded with Freudian imagery as possible, and even threw in some blatant sexual tension (and groping) as well. Tayuya was sucking a dick, folks. Face it.
> 
> Sasuke plus flute equals not an image improving the already overshadowing gayness of Sasuke's character. Screw his hair.



i agree
yet i use the blue one 
but this is nice to come here and have the good old grey and orange


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> you sound offended by the fact


Not at all 
A mildly indignated tone (or ALL CAPS DEATH THREATS in Arty's case) is the default of the music convos.

However, I dare say I'm not exaggerating when I say that the Tayuya fight is the most overtly sexual fight in the history of Naruto. Here we have a guy with a history of being pitted against women, with a father who's constantly whipped into shape by his wife, meeting a foul mouthed (not a coincidence) red-head (not a coincidence) who controls mindless gaping male drones (not a coincidence) who's ultimate weapon are gigantic hungry phalloses (not a coincidence), by softy caressing and blowing a flute (not a coincidence), where upon our hero struggles with her as he wraps his shady arms around her (not a coincidence) but is overcome by her might forcing his hands down from her throat and onto her breasts (not a coincidence). He is saved by the woman he has earlier given in to (not a coincidence), and she takes out the vixen seemingly without any effort at all, proving her power to be quite useless against other women.

If you figure that half of those was coincidences after all, it's still pretty decisive. The Tayuya arch was a foreshadowing of Temari protecting her turf in the years to come. Mark my words.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

Well when you look into it so much and use that kind of wording I suppose you are right.  I did think the fight was TemaShika but not to taht degree


----------



## c_wong428 (Aug 3, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Not at all
> A mildly indignated tone (or ALL CAPS DEATH THREATS in Arty's case) is the default of the music convos.
> 
> However, I dare say I'm not exaggerating when I say that the Tayuya fight is the most overtly sexual fight in the history of Naruto. Here we have a guy with a history of being pitted against women, with a father who's constantly whipped into shape by his wife, meeting a foul mouthed (not a coincidence) red-head (not a coincidence) who controls mindless gaping male drones (not a coincidence) who's ultimate weapon are gigantic hungry phalloses (not a coincidence), by softy caressing and blowing a flute (not a coincidence), where upon our hero struggles with her as he wraps his shady arms around her (not a coincidence) but is overcome by her might forcing his hands down from her throat and onto her breasts (not a coincidence). He is saved by the woman he has earlier given in to (not a coincidence), and she takes out the vixen seemingly without any effort at all, proving her power to be quite useless against other women.
> ...



Still, it only seems that way _if_ you think about it like that, but then again, its pretty suspect.......


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, like I said in spite of myself, most of those could be coincidences, but there is no way they all are. Kishi put at least some of that theme there on purpose.


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

ARE YOU SAYING YOU ALL WANT TO FIGHT ME

I'M GOING TO BEAT EVERYONE TO DEATH


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

HOLY SHIT MY NAME CHANGED 

THIS SHIT IS TRIPPY AS HELL 

EVERYONE TURN YOUR MONITORS UPSIDE DOWN SO IT'S EASIER TO READ MY NAME


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

hey wow, it is!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

Mine is still the same, I think.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

I like your name backwards autistic-artistic


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

Woman, I didn't give you permission to leave my bedroom!


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

I DON'T

I SOUND LIKE SOME SPANISH WRESTLER FROM THE 1960S


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Woman, I didn't give you permission to leave my bedroom!


 
Whachu talkin' bout f00?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

That you're my second wife and suppose to be traditional.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 3, 2006)

nickrape 

gotta take dog out now


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> That you're my second wife and suppose to be traditional.


 
Go cook your own meals!!


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

Holy shit look at that yellow fucker get punched 

That probably hurts


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 3, 2006)

He's whipped.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> Go cook your own meals!!


You're an abusive second wife. ;-;


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

niarB toggaM


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

timmy jim said:
			
		

> Go cook your own meals!!


wwhheeeeeee

[edit] oh man, you can't even notice the difference.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

FaggotB said:
			
		

> You're an abusive second wife. ;-;


 
Stop complaining and vacume the house 



			
				EEDEER said:
			
		

> wwhheeeeeee
> 
> [edit] oh man, you can't even notice the difference.


 
Between what? O_O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

-licks- Get your ass in a French-maid outfit and get your ass in the kitchen.

You won't be need any knickers.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Urgh, the saliva and breath!!


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

I'M GONNA PUT A BOMB IN THE CONVO THREAD


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

> Between what? O_O


 exactly ;-; the modsmack is backwards ;-;


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I'M GONNA PUT A BOMB IN THE CONVO THREAD


 
*flees*

Omg it is backwards


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 3, 2006)

This certainly is weird.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

New admins, new mod fucks.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

But you're not included.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

We're not effected though O_o


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm not because mods and admins alike fear me.


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

Everybody loves me


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

No we don't.


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

Except Todd, who hates you and wants you dead.


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

I love me.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 3, 2006)

niarB toggaM hates you.


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

Niarb Toggam honestly sounds like some crazy ass german dude that has really loud sex with your mom every night while you're trying to sleep.

Dave should change his name to that.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> niarB toggaF hates you.


 
Correction


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

niarB toggaF looks like something the scientist guy from The Simpsons would say  I love him ;-;


----------



## Sid (Aug 3, 2006)

what the deuce is going on


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

You diSsing me, bitch?!


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

Diggin that Sexy Gnome, seyEnomeD 

Also, niarT toggaF is the best nick ever.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> You diSsing me, bitch?!


 
Yes ... I thought that was clear 



			
				less said:
			
		

> Also, niarT toggaF is the best nick ever.


 
I concure


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train? XD


----------



## De Monies (Aug 3, 2006)

you said it 

@less: I hope they don't take her out of my sig  I cencored her as best I could xDD *hides in leaves*


----------



## less (Aug 3, 2006)

I won't tell on you.


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

Sid has the best backwards name.

Close the forums.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

That Duran Duran remix in Zoolander is kinda nice. XD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh god, Zoolander is on? What channel?


----------



## Sid (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

Veronica. XD


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

Japanese Game Cover


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 3, 2006)

I just bought an *Our Endless Numbered Days* for my friend's birthday. It's so cool spreading great music around.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad I gave you the spin of it first, Kera? XD


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Oh god, Zoolander is on? What channel?


 
Dam .. it was on? T___T


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

Dutch         TV.


----------



## C?k (Aug 3, 2006)

You bastards got everything


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

I've got the UK Playboy Channel.


----------



## Arty (Aug 3, 2006)

In about a month or so or however it long to takes for the pain and soreness of the carpet bomb pimp to wear off, I'm thinking of starting a 70s Reggae series pimp.

Albums I'm considering: 

Lee Perry & The Upsetters - Super Ape/Return of The Super Ape/Roast Fish & Cornbread

The Abyssinians - Satta Massagana

King Tubby - Best Of/King Tubby Meets Scientist


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone have any _Cyne_ or _Five Deez_ albums?  I listened to bits an dpieces of them on iTunes and I loved majority of their stuff.  Thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

What does this look like, the music request thread?!

XD

Sorry man, only stuff I've got is from Nujabes.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 3, 2006)

The request thread is pratically dead, more people fill requests here than there.  

It seems I'll have to start buying iTunes cards.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 3, 2006)

Hmm..I seem to have an advance copy version of Cyne's 'Evolution Fight' album, if you want it I'll be able to send it to you in a day/or two.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 3, 2006)

iTunes cards?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 4, 2006)

spinState said:
			
		

> Hmm..I seem to have an advance copy version of Cyne's 'Evolution Fight' album, if you want it I'll be able to send it to you in a day/or two.



Ooooh, that would be great.



			
				Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> iTunes cards?



Its what you need to buy off iTunes if you don't have a credit card.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Right-o. I still don't buy music often. >.>


----------



## Arty (Aug 4, 2006)

FUCKING SHIT NO WAY

ARTHUR LEE DIED

FUCK


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

No more Love. ;-;


----------



## Arty (Aug 4, 2006)

THIS CALLS FOR A FUCKING LOVE - FOREVER CHANGES PIMP

RIGHT AWAY 

MOTHER FUCK


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

SWING, BATTER BATTER, SWING!


----------



## Arty (Aug 4, 2006)

OK IM RIPPING IT RIGHT NOW PIMP TOMORROW MORNING FUCKERS


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

WHERE'S MY DAFT PUNK


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) train.......................

Daft Punk............................It's about frickin time someone pimped them


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Sorry man, only stuff I've got is from Nujabes.


 
I love the opening to Lady brown <3

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train ... By far the best nickname for Dave


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> WHERE'S MY DAFT PUNK


for once i agree with Dave

where is daft punk


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 4, 2006)

Thank you 
i'll check it out


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

Holy shit.  I remember watching this on TV when I was little   or maybe smaller.  I really can't remember when, but I remember how much I love those kids in the skeleton suits


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

I used to loooooove this song and video. It reminds me when I used to live with my French Grandma, my uncle would show me the robot  XDDDD The dudes with the bigger upper torsos scared me though >_< even if you could it was an extra add on lol 

They relased their album some time last month, greatest hits I think =/


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

I loved this too ;-; 
xDDD my stupid brothers convinced my neighbour that the film clip was from Robotech T__T;;

I love the drummers


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

These two are my all time favourite songs since I lived there XDDD It was a 'summer jam' as my uncle called it (he was 21 then) XD Yay thanks EEREED <33333

Yeh, the fast beat at the back is awesome. Love the fact that it's a cartoon video


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

It was an intire film for the Discovery album called Interstella 5555. I have the  limited edition which came with an awesome mix cd of some of the best tracks on Discovery - One More Time, Areodynamic etc etc.


----------



## less (Aug 4, 2006)

Daft Punk has always had awesome videos. Anyone remember Da Funk? I used to think that was so sad.


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

^ I think that was past my day


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Da Funk was great. Yeah it was kind of sad but then again it was a man walking around who looked like a dog.

He was just asking to be stared at really. Thats such a great song but Rollin' and Scratchin' is by far the best track on the Homework album


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

I feel like I'm missing out.

[edit]
holy crap I think I remember this  click


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

^ We lack age


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

why does he have the radio ;-; why can't he let go ;-; it makes me sad beyond all reason

this is kind of fun to watch >.>
and i'm going to bed before I link anything else


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG it wasn't that long ago!

I listen to alot of 80's music as well and I was hardly enjoying it when i was 7 and under. You just go back to music that you like!


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

*enjoys teasing Bubbles* O___O

Heard rumours, that they're going to make a new type of TOTP series =/


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

OH HOW IT IS TO BE YOUNG 

dance with me jimmy tim~


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Are you serious?

It just won't work, there are to many specialised channels for music now.
pop
dance
rock
hip hop/urban
folk
classical etc etc.

It it a BBC idea?


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

*does the waltz with EEREED* 

 ...This is the closest I got to a dancing smiley T__T



> Are you serious?
> 
> It just won't work, there are to many specialised channels for music now.
> pop
> ...


 
Yeh, I read it in some local newspaper thing small article. Not sure if it's a BBC idea though, maybe a Channel 4 T4 thing, maybe?

But it probably won't stand a chance, with MTV and the intranet slowly taking over =/


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

There is already something on chn 4 on a friday night, I saw it once when the arctic monkeys were on. I think it's a take Jools Holland on BBC 2. But it's been T4'd I guess.

Speaking of which has anyone seen the latest Monkey video, it's quite scary!


----------



## less (Aug 4, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> I feel like I'm missing out.
> 
> [edit]
> holy crap I think I remember this  click


There it is! Oh man, I haven't seen that in years


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Thats probably because it came out 10 years ago Less


----------



## less (Aug 4, 2006)

That might be, Bubbles baa-chan, but Thriller by MJ came out way before that and I still see it every year.


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

^ That was re-mixed a few times by unknown artists I think. And besides, it's MJ he's a pop legend.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

True Daft Punk and MJ are never put on the same level as each other.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 4, 2006)

> Speaking of which has anyone seen the latest Monkey video, it's quite scary!


 which one would that be  I love them


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

Why are you crying? Isn't it almost 1.30 in the morning where you are?

It's 'Leave before the lights come on' released  14th Aug


----------



## less (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow, I mean, I don't want to sound like a jackass or anything, but there are actually three girls in the music convo now, carrying on talking not by flirting with Davey, but by actually talking. 

I'm gonna have to sit down with a beer and think about what this means.


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> True Daft Punk and MJ are never put on the same level as each other.


 
Ofcourse, I personally thing MJ is _still_ the pop king, his life story has nothing to do with his music.



			
				less said:
			
		

> Wow, I mean, I don't want to sound like a jackass or anything, but there are actually three girls in the music convo now, carrying on talking not by flirting with Davey, but by actually talking.
> 
> I'm gonna have to sit down with a beer and think about what this means.


 
I don't know what to think of that, I say we shold keep Dave out of here more often *conspires* XDD


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

The world is full of mysteries Less!


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 4, 2006)

Add another sausage to the fest then.

I think the Arctic Monkeysare ok, but I don't think they're that great, nor do I agree with the hype that surrounds them.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 4, 2006)

The hype has died a little. I usually ignore bands with loads of hype but I really like their stuff. Plus as a Yorkshire lass they are doing us Yorkshire folk proud!


----------



## less (Aug 4, 2006)

Hay, bubbles, what're your views on Maxïmo Park?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 4, 2006)

I never got the big deal about Arctic Monkeys either. I mean, they aren't bad or anything but they shouldn't be as hyped or famous as they are.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 4, 2006)

uploading

already posted in the other topic but I'm making sure that no one will waste their precious bandwith. D:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

So Maho, details!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 4, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> uploading
> 
> already posted in the other topic but I'm making sure that no one will waste their precious bandwith. D:



Thank you <3  *sends love in bulks to finland*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Woman, details about thy date!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 4, 2006)

SDFSG.

Nothing happened. The end.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Rutger said something more along the lines 'I'll have to discuss what kind of details we'll tell to the digital world with Laura'.


----------



## Arty (Aug 4, 2006)

Arthur Lee is still dead.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't know who Arthur Lee is, so I don't feel as sad as you. Enlighten me?

Does anyone here know about buying a drumkit?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 4, 2006)

Maggot Brain said:
			
		

> Rutger said something more along the lines 'I'll have to discuss what kind of details we'll tell to the digital world with Laura'.



Ah yeah. Well, nothing happened.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Or so you claim.

Basic drumkit'll cost you around twohundred quid, but it's worthless if the room you're playing in doesn't have decent sound isolation.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't care, at my house at uni my housemates will be out most of the time anyway. There's also a basement so they can fuck off down there when I want to practice so maybe I can have it down there, or summat.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Drumkit is useless if you lack rhythm, though. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 4, 2006)

I have good rhythm.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 4, 2006)

You could always learn.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

It's easy to see fakers in movies, when it comes to playing instruments.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Aug 4, 2006)

Music department regulars are so lame.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

RYAN! 

How've you been, mate?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Aug 4, 2006)

Ugh crazy!

In short. I've gotten engaged to a beautiful woman. I'm starting attendance at University of North Texas on aug. 26th and I have a new album coming out at the end of the month!

I miss you crazy bastards!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Ah, incase you don't know, I used to be Cinder and Smoke? XD

Engaged, eh? Congrats, man! Last time I saw you, you were moving into a musician's haven and doing lives.

So what'll you be majouring in? And we will all get a free version of the album, right?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Aug 4, 2006)

I was wondering who you were haha! Good to see you again C&S.

Yeah I'm still moving into that the place. It was delayed because a mate of mine got arrest! XD

I'm majoring in American Music. It's gonna be crazy balancing school with some touring action. 

And! Of course you guys get full pimpage of the next release!

How have you been?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2006)

Arrested? XD

I'm sure the Uni will be all-in for practical experience, no?

I've been decent, albeit mostly bored. Summer vacation and all that.


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

ryan! i was wondering when you was going to come back! davey, does k'naan have any other albums?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

I believe Cata has some pre-Dusty Foot stuff.


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

damn canadians.....


where the hell did fomo go?
and kage?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Fomo turned back into Keramachi and Will turned into Norwegian manure.


----------



## C?k (Aug 5, 2006)

I like the new title .. it has a certan pazaz to it.

Choo Chooo


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

keras  back!!?!??! yay! fomo sounded too much like a porno to me... hmmm *wonders if he considered changing his name to keramariachi instead*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Fomo is his real life nickname.


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

i still like the idea of "keramariachi" best


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 5, 2006)

Because of one conversation, eh?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Snakes on a plane - i saw an advert for that yesterday, i laughed quite alot.

I listened to some really random happy hardcore today, i now have a massive headache .


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

yes, because of that one conversation... what the hell is up man... DONT LEAVE ME ALONE WITH DAVEY! now if saint moe would appear, we can all have a picnic


----------



## Arty (Aug 5, 2006)

Someone should give me all their money. I would be a good person to have it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

ARTY

HEY ARTY, RYAN IS BACK


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

we need a clubhouse. i just decided that, oh, and mahos boobs are evil


----------



## Voynich (Aug 5, 2006)

LOL 

Don't blame my tits for your might or might not be confession xP

QUESTION! How much would you people spend on seeing a band you really really wanna see? Like included traveling expense, ticket and hotelroom.


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

your parrot scares me


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

sage forgive me but my memory has gone due to red wine who would you be again????

don't hate me


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

come visit me maho! you can stay for the concert!



*Spoiler*: _Ree_ 



 how could you forget about your oneechan! its goldy


----------



## Voynich (Aug 5, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> your parrot scares me



Tis an agapornis D: It's a parakeet.

And I think plane tickets to Oregon are slightly more expensive  ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

I'd spend about 500 Euro, if I really wanted to see them that badly.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 5, 2006)

I know
I know

I'll think about it again in October. I'll be able to see if I can afford it then.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Who's playing in Oregon, that you wish to see them /that/ badly?


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

no one said she wanted to see them bad enough to fly out, but i told her she was flying out! *grrr


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

I wish I was in Ibiza


----------



## Voynich (Aug 5, 2006)

Well no. Not Oregon. 

Agalloch and November's Doom are playing in Helmond the 17th of November. 3 hour trip for me, and the NS makes it impossible for me to go back the same night without missing half the concert...so yer. And the only hotel in Helmond charges about 70 euro a night for a room. And I have class the next morning and I can't afford to miss it. But I suppose I can manage being in Groningen at 10 the next morning if i leave at 6. Anyway, train tickets and hotelroom are the biggest part of the costs. The concert is only 14 euros.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Awwww sage you missed me  thanks you are probably the only one.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Just stay awake till 6 AM.


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

hey, your not ree! my bad... whats up bubs?


----------



## Arty (Aug 5, 2006)

Friendly reminder: Arthur Lee of Love is still dead.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Ree? Where? o.o

And yes, Arty, I know. I don't think he'll be pulling a Gandalf on us.


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

dave, you'll sleep with maho for 3 grand right?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmm well it is on a friday night so I prolly could. 

Durrrr


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> dave, you'll sleep with maho for 3 grand right?


Do I have a choice?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Whats up? Not much, working my way through a bottle of wine.

Theres a new guy working at my local shop and he's so hot! He's probably only about 18 or something but great eye candy. Thats the most exciting thing thats happened to me today, oh and i made a skirt.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

I've been awake for the past 27 hours. =D


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

thats soo awesome bubbs... whats age of consent in europe? 

davey, ummm... 40 bucks to see her boobs


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Do I get fourty bucks or do I have to cough them up?


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

thats up to maho


----------



## Suiko (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to pop out of nowhere but....

Johnny Marr joined Modest Mouse =O. When the hell did this happen?! How late am I?


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

*checks watch* ........ pretty late by my standards... now grab your pencil, test will begin in a minute


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

I thought her boobs were already on the net or something.

Age consent is 16 in the UK but most people have sex by about 12 nowadays anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Yar, I find the whole early-sex thing quite sickening, it's like paedo heaven. =/

So when're you going to make a move on that bloke at the store?


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

holy crap bubbs, i forgot how old you was...

age of consent is 18 here, and its a bitch, because they are really strict if you are over 18 and get with a minor.... damn young kids


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> holy crap bubbs, i forgot how old you was...




She's not gonna like that. XD


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

i know, but i didnt know she was 23... i keep thinking shes like 16 or something


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

You are evil!

I won't make a move on him until i get really horny


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

She does look young.

So that might not take all too long, eh?


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

yes she does. i thought she would take it as a compliment... my bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Well, telling a woman you didn't think she was 'that old' is a bad move, bro'.


----------



## Arty (Aug 5, 2006)

No one is cooler than me.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Hmm you need to listen to Dave!

I don't look my age but 16?????? WTF.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

You'll be thankful at age fourty, when you still look twenty-nine, m'dear.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

I really hate it when you call me m'dear it creaps me out.

Well my sister is 26 and everyone still thinks shes 18 so yeah i guess i will be thankful.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Hahaha, how does it creep you out, exactly?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

My grandad calls me m'dear he's in his 70's you are 16!


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

janis joplin is the shit.... same goes for dj shadow.



sorry bubbs, ill watch my mouth next time


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> My grandad calls me m'dear he's in his 70's you are 16!


I didn't know words and phrases in the English language had age-requirements.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

Well you do now Dave

and sage DJ Shadow is amazing! I saw him touring with Richard Ashcroft


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Where's the damn Daft Punk.


----------



## Arty (Aug 5, 2006)

I'LL PIMP DISCOVERY AND HOMEWORK FIRST THEN OK DAVE GET OFF MY BACK THEY ARE BIG ALBUMS


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

GET TO WORK


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

oh, well now you on my shit list... i envy you! how was it? im going to see atmosphere in a few weeks


----------



## Slug (Aug 5, 2006)

hey fuckers, im gone... see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

oh you may need to be a member i guess.

see ya sage


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Tah tah, gay Jew.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 5, 2006)

sage scares me, he says he wants to marry me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 5, 2006)

Don't we all?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2006)

since when did this thread ever go 14 hours without a post o_O

i blame davey


----------



## C?k (Aug 6, 2006)

^That has a nice ring to it .. I say we change the title to "Blame Davey"


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

The Music Depth has been a bit quiet. D:

raaahhh ;_;


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Don't we all?



Hmmm just a guess but the majority probably don't. Strange name change btw!

Why are you only pimping Homework and Discovery? Do you not like the newish Human after all??

There are some good tracks on that one. It's more like Homework then Discovery though, no anime tracks i guess.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Bubbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hmmm just a guess but the majority probably don't. Strange name change btw!



I didn't know you were a fan of BECK


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 6, 2006)

Davey boy loves BECK, how did you not know this, i've still never touched the thing.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 6, 2006)

I didn't have internet access for about 6 months....TT
don't even remember if any of the current crowd were active around then xD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

I feel roasted.... 

*sleeps on*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

I just woke up.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

You changed your name again? Was it because of new Beck?


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

BECK is awesome.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 6, 2006)

If you want to take a break from BECK try *Bremen* ,it's a really good manga with lots of comedy & action. The characters are trying to become a successful rock band but it's mostly about the action.


----------



## Arty (Aug 6, 2006)

The best part about the Beck costume chapters besides Maho in the cheerleader outfit was Saku going "I'M SAKU "


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 6, 2006)

spinState, thanks again for the album.  Cyne is even better than I had thought he was in Nujabes albums.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

Teehee

*plays around with Windows and Explorer options*

All those purdy coloursssssssssssssssss!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> The best part about the Beck costume chapters besides Maho in the cheerleader outfit was Saku going "I'M SAKU "


The character Saku dressed like actually makes several appearances in later chapters. He's in the ramenshop Koyuki goes to with Maho.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 6, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> spinState, thanks again for the album.  Cyne is even better than I had thought he was in Nujabes albums.



Only thing it's missing are the track names.. 
Glad you liked it


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 6, 2006)

How's it going guys?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm digging my new SN after seventeen hours of sleep. =D


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 6, 2006)

spinState said:
			
		

> Only thing it's missing are the track names..
> Glad you liked it



I am going to label them in a moment.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

SN?.......


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

You forum nooby xD


NEEEEEEEEEEEWays.

shit lost it. I keep forgetting what I was about to say. I blame Ulver.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Maybe that you want to change your SN aswell?


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not always good with acronyms. What does SN mean?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, think about what's new.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

Yer..that was it. Well I'll wait to see when someone gets to changing it XD


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

N = Name. What's S = ?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

SCREEN 

12345


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh. I see. Seems so simple now. I thought the term would be MN = Member Name. I was mistaken.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

You could just add numerous spaces between 'SCREEN' and '' that takes care of the ten-character limit, with out actually showing the spaces.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

Meh who cares.

Nosy people on msn D:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Like         whom?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

Just random. 


I get annoyed.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

And that takes a lot, right? [/sarcasm]


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

Maho has patience, so she says.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 6, 2006)

I do have patience. Alot. Just not for certain people. You think I could make a sig like less' if I didn't have patience?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

There's a difference between being patient with people and with work.


----------



## Arty (Aug 6, 2006)

I have to keep all mirrors out of my house because the last time I looked at myself in the mirror and at how handsome and cool I am I almost starved to death and I had to go to the hospital.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Narcisus ?


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 6, 2006)

Anyone have a copy of *Jeff Buckley*'s album *Grace*?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Anyone have a copy of *Jeff Buckley*'s album *Grace*?


I'll upload it for you soon.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

MY SIG IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2006)

Of course it is. Beck owns. Its awesomeness has nothing to do with you, of course, but it's awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

SHUT UP JOE

DO YOU WANT TO TAKE THIS OUTSIDE


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2006)

I see no reason not to. The weather is great. 

One question though: if we both go outside, will we really be able to fight? I'm not sure my reach is quite that long.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

We can fight a mental battle, y'know, the kind they have all the time in Hero.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 6, 2006)

That's true, but I am not sure why we'd need to step outside, in that case. 

Well, I guess I can see why you'd need to...you ARE fairly pasty, you blindingly white man, you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Fresh air keeps the mental strength up.

SOLAR FLARE


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2006)

re-reading beck is win ^__^

did i see mention of a jeff buckley pimp o_O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Dragonslayer is upping it, I believe.

<33333333333333333333333333333333333 for teh ava.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2006)

shingo is much win ^__^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

I want to see Shingo and Ryusuke playing together.

That'd be so much win.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm going to send Opeth - Blackwater Park and Jeff Buckley to everyone in the pimp list now. Just a random pimp with no topic.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

HEY DS

WHADDA YA THINK OF MY NEW AVA

DDDD


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2006)

> I want to see Shingo and Ryusuke playing together.
> 
> That'd be so much win.



that'd be crazy, or just a beck + room 13 jam if they tour together again <33


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Two drummers, bassists, Chiba and Tetsuo doing double vocals/karate fight and two awesome guitarists rocking out.

So much fucking win.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> HEY DS
> 
> WHADDA YA THINK OF MY NEW AVA
> 
> DDDD


really fucking ace

I love the colors and the motion blur effect is a nice touch? too.

btw, i just wanna show this banner i made for a certain channel


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

It's as awesome as the manga page.

And is that for MTV? XD

Trivium isn't all too bad, though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

WITH THAT KIND OF BANNER THE MASSES WILL FLOW IN

and then... converting begins.

And the bands are mostly suggestions by people. I had to include Simple Plan and Green Day though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm not gonna wear it, though.

I'm only endorced by Moe, as I'm ^ (use bro) by demand.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Well yeah, it's not meant for NF and wouldn't really make sense here.

music depth sig would be cool though


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Less and Arty both already have one.

Kera is getting one too, I believe.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

i'll have to make one too then D:

on another subject, i have decided to read beck


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

YAY

Fellow BECKtard in the making. <3


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone have links for Beck? I'm too lazy to search myself.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Link removed

<33333333333333333333333


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

danke

is the anime version any good? i need new series to watch as well.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

already got all the above mentioned series (well, not all of champloo)

I'm probably one of the few people who don't love Bebop. it's good and all but it really wasn't my thing. The music was great and so was the animation, but the characters and story didn't really do it for me, sadly.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Pity, it's a great anime, I adore it.

There's always Gundam, I suppose.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Gotta check that out sometime. Suggest me anything you know, I really want new stuff to see. If this helps in any way, my favorite series include but are not limited to:

Naruto, Major, Full Metal Panic (all of it), Chrno Crusade, Scrapped Princess, Eureka Seven, Last Exile, Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien and Kenshin.

You can probably tell I like action/drama the most. By the way, SHAMELESS ADVERTISEMENT. Check out Major. It's the most brilliant sports anime in the history of... sports anime.

EDIT: Checking Blood+ is under work.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't watch any anime, takes up too much HD space. >.>

No One Piece or Full Metal Alchemist for you, eh?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I don't watch any anime, takes up too much HD space. >.>
> 
> No One Piece or Full Metal Alchemist for you, eh?


I like One Piece but it's not one of my favorite series. Same for FMA.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

What about Slam Dunk! or Prince of Tennis?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> What about Slam Dunk! or Prince of Tennis?


I haven't seen/read Slam Dunk! yet and Major is about 10 times better than Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Slam Dunk! is supposed to be really, really excellent. Thinking of reading it myself.

Read any BECK yet?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 6, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Gotta check that out sometime. Suggest me anything you know, I really want new stuff to see. If this helps in any way, my favorite series include but are not limited to:
> 
> Naruto, Major, Full Metal Panic (all of it), Chrno Crusade, Scrapped Princess, Eureka Seven, Last Exile, Kimi Ga Nozomu Eien and Kenshin.



Never really liked FMP! overrated IMO.

Recommendations; RahXephon, Ghost in the Shell, Berserk, Samurai Champloo and Yu yu Hakusho.



> You can probably tell I like action/drama the most. By the way, SHAMELESS ADVERTISEMENT. Check out Major. It's the most brilliant sports anime in the history of... sports anime.



Slam Dunk! is about a basketball team and their outside life its great and so is Hajime no Ippo!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Ho shi-!

How many volumes is Slam Dunk?


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 6, 2006)

Dear god, my inbox. O_O


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

31, I think.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Heya Dyer, haven't seen you in a while. XD


----------



## negativeAPPROACH (Aug 6, 2006)

Bannination is near. D=


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 6, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Heya Dyer, haven't seen you in a while. XD


 
Yeh, I've been up in the redwoods working at a band camp where computer access is.. not very accessible.


----------



## Arty (Aug 6, 2006)

I almost said "pimp" instead of "send" while talking to one of my RL friends on AIM about sending him music today.

Fuck you guys.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 6, 2006)

That's how pimp we are.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Pimpin'       .


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 6, 2006)

Davey z'dat you? xD

Nice namechange. ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2006)

Indeed, it is.

No any other BECKtards like me?


----------



## Slug (Aug 7, 2006)

im a BECKtard... ill admit that much... hows everyone been?


----------



## jkingler (Aug 7, 2006)

Random comment: DS reading Beck is a very good idea. Musictards are pretty much guaranteed to like Beck, provided they don't have an irrational hatred for manga or Japanese people.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Or have an inability to have, understand and appreciate feeling in music.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

Or appreciate Tiara~ <3333333 he's so gorgeous


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

What, no love for Shingo?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

TAAIIRRAAAA  *I CAN SEE HIS NIPPLES*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Ew.

Anime-Taira.

-disinfects eyes-


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Ahhhhhh.... That's better.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

its almost hypnotic o_O

I was considering Taira for a namechange


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

omg thank you for that <333333333333333 it is much smexier <3 but he wears his pants way high T___T
I'd have to follow you everywhere moriiT__________T;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

TOM

DO IT

WE'LL START OUR OWN BECK MCS

>D


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll get it changed later =p

now go record me some guitar


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Got that sammich done yet?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

what sammich, you wanted the avatar and i did it bitch =p

/me goes to h4x daveys av


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

XD

I'll record some when I actually find something I can fucking play.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

i thought you could play the guitar =p

bah I want code monkey and all we want to do is eat your brains by Jonathan Coulton ;__;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

I want them, too. ;-;

I can play the guitar, just not all too well. XD


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm awesome at guitar and violin  and piano.  But that's just because I'm awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Sure,     sure.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

no it's mostly true


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Record it, then I'll believe it. D:


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

yes, recording is good ^__^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Not-sleeping two nights in a row tires a man out.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

I told you to sleep at proper hours you fool 

I need to find some nice beck pages for a new theme


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't forget the new SN.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

my mic carked it last weekend.  My newish nephew sucked on it and drool got into it and it was only AUD$5 anyway.  I didn't sleep or eat for two days and then drank like an alcoholic.  can't do similies it was... effective.


----------



## less (Aug 7, 2006)

I smell an excuse!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Drunkard  .


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I smell an excuse!


 
I smell Dave


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

I SHOWERED TODAY


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeh _ofcourse_ you did


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Daves,, Those who live by using others as standards… Aren’t human beings themselves. zegt:
-licks-
not everything in this magical world is quite what it seems zegt:
*licks back*


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

You'd drink to anything. =/


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Daves,, Those who live by using others as standards… Aren’t human beings themselves. zegt:
> -licks-
> not everything in this magical world is quite what it seems zegt:
> *licks back*


 
Quoting whore


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Kinky whore.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

cheap whore ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Free whore.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whore.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

You're so bad a whore you need to pay people to sleep with you. @:<


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Whore lacking ability to come up with good combacks.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you aware of the irony?


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes .. That was the joke


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

I ment moreso the fact that most of your rebuttals contain either 'shush' or ''.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm am so pissed off need music to calm me down, suggestions


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

^ Rage? :sweat



			
				Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I ment moreso the fact that most of your rebuttals contain either 'shush' or ''.


 
That's the joke!  Never mind T_____________T


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

No calm tj calm! God i'm so angry *breath*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

Nick Drake <3

that or  maybe get dragonslayers jeff Buckley pimp?

davey, the ironing was delicious


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh, I suggest James Blunt. His music is depressing enough to calm anyone down O_O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

James Blunt blows. =/

Andrea, just spin some Iron and Wine.

It'r surery soothe youl sour.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree with you FB, I call it suicide music and I don't see why my sister loves him T_T

 It's his voice that really annoys me, it sounds _dry_.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

I love jeff buckley  you should listen to that~
what got you so angry


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> I love jeff buckley  you should listen to that~
> what got you so angry


 
Don't ask , it's appaling >_<


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

but I want to know


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Shut up, Ree. D:


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Nosey kids these days


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh just some dirty prick sending my messages and images i did not want or apprieciate.

Well James Blunt will make me want to kill myself so i'll avoid that, i might just put some stupid happy music on like Junior Senior (if anyone remembers them lol)


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn you, go get me a drink.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

It's my train and I call the shots!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 7, 2006)

have an orange juice


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

OMFG I LOVE JUNIOR SENIOR!

thanks <3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Bubbles, just listen to some Iron and Wine. It's great for calming down and getting in a snuggly mood. D:


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Well James Blunt will make me want to kill myself so i'll avoid that, i might just put some stupid happy music on like Junior Senior (if anyone remembers them lol)


Ooh, I think I remember of them 
They had that "D-D-D-on't stop the beat" song right? 


> Bubbles, just listen to some Iron and Wine. It's great for calming down and getting in a snuggly mood. D:


And don't listen to FB


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

> Ooh, I think I remember of them
> They had that "D-D-D-on't stop the beat" song right?


damn right! MAN that songs brings back the most awesome memories.

some ani difranco gets you all snuggly toooo


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Divine Intervention said:
			
		

> And don't listen to FB


My music > you


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> damn right! MAN that songs brings back the most awesome memories.
> 
> some ani difranco gets you all snuggly toooo


I liked the video, it was crazy and colourful 


> My music > you


I was talking about the Snuggly part. And yes it does


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

Well yey then for junior senior, I saw them once and they were actually really awesome, then they dj'd afterwards.

Dave I have no one to snuggle to so that won't work


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

> Well yey then for junior senior, I saw them once and they were actually really awesome, then they dj'd afterwards.


I bet it was awesome seeing them live. They look like they have so much energy 


> Dave I have no one to snuggle to so that won't work


Now your just asking for it


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

There are pillows to snuggle.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

Pillows are no fun to snuggle. They don't emanate any warmth and can't snuggle back


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

I may call Sayo and tell her to come over and give me a hug or just wait till I get home as I live with her, which would make more sense.

They had loads of energy yep but senior got really really sweaty but he did have 4 different visors, and a gold jacket which was just funny. Junior was really skinny but also kind of hot.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> Pillows are no fun to snuggle. They don't emanate any warmth and can't snuggle back


_That's_ why plushies are made, to give the impression of a person hugging them back 


			
				Bobbles said:
			
		

> They had loads of energy yep but seniour got really really sweaty but he did have 4 different visors, and a gold jacket which was just funny. Junior was really skinny but also kind of hot.


*googles them* >_>


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

my brother killed my bulbasaur plushie 

tell sayo she smells for me <3 
do they still tour at all?  I heard Sonic Youth, Ween and Flaming Lips are all going somewherein America  that would be so awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

I used to be able to do a great bulbasaur.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

I bet you did.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

It was all about charizard so i don't know whats going on with bulbasaur?

I doubt Junior Senior still tour I saw them 3 years ago! Flaming Lips now I wouldn't mind seeing them at all.


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> I bet you did.


I'll go in on that bet with you


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

I could do the bulbasaur voice. =p


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I could do the bulbasaur voice. =p


 
_Could_ do it. Dam you puberty


----------



## De Monies (Aug 7, 2006)

Flaming Lips AND SONIC YOUTH!!! *ddddiiiiessss* i'm so happy ;____;


! I got a Charizard toy yesterday.  I can't really remember how but I woke up holding it.  And it's tail lights up like it's on fire 

if you could still do the bulbasaur voice  i would  T_T;


----------



## less (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright, I'm this here close to banning the wtf smiley from this thread


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

DO IT.

I SUPPORT YOU 100%. BAN IT BABY!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Just smack Ree around, she's pretty much the only one that uses it.


----------



## Sid (Aug 7, 2006)

The new DJ Shadow album is weird


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

WarsawpacKs second album is just as awesome as the first.

And the first rocks.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 7, 2006)

What's with this crap google advert when I go to my User CP?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

It's a google advert.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 7, 2006)

But it wasn't there before. Why is it there now? It's annoying to have to delete it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

There's another advert, you know. =/


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm seeing Opeth in September, fuck yes! dskfjlhbdl;op


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Yay you. D:

So how's the band geek life been?


----------



## C?k (Aug 7, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm this here close to banning the wtf smiley from this thread


But why?


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 7, 2006)

Pretty tight. I love my band geeks. XD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 7, 2006)

DyersEve said:
			
		

> I'm seeing Opeth in September, fuck yes! dskfjlhbdl;op


I missed seeing them and I hate myself for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Shing02 is pretty tight so far.


----------



## foxysurouni666 (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG the wtf smiley is adoreable!!the BEST one next thing ya know youre gonna ban PYONG


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

just noticed the LuciDream quote in your sig Laura.

Much love 

Anyways, I love music so very much.

I haven't explicitly said that in days.



Also, Opeths live show is pretty sweet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Finally back and ruling, Cata?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

xD

Yes, Lucidream is growing on me. 

Anyways, I'm annoyed. I was so close to dlling all Agalloch's EP's in one go, but no, the goddamn fuckers had to go offline. And they're asking insane prices for their old EP's. I mean. goddammit, 85 dollar for a used cd? That thing better be worth a fortune in 5 years >.<


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

Kind of, I'm still using friends computers and crashing on couches.

Need a job and a home before I can say I'm 'back'.

But when I do, I have some pimpages to share.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

Agalloch will never be 'worth' that except to a very select number of fans.

But said fans would probably trade their children for the EPs.

That said, I doubt I'd ever pay over $50 for an EP.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

You'd better have.

And one of them had better contain 'Code Monkey', if you know what's good for ya.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

Couches > tents.

I need to deliver a 1000 years of pain to Colin soon I'm afraid : D


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

You're gonna stick a finger up his anus?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

Heh.
There will be a Jonathan Coulton Pimp-pack, don't doubt that.

As well as WarsawpacKs second album.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

I really ought to get that HD soon.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

agreed

I'm not keen on this getting a job thing, but I suppose it's the only way I'm going to be able to afford more music.

*sigh*

I deserve to win the lottery.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Get a job in a record store.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks but minimum wage doesn't cut it.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

Shit man, like you're the only one deserving that. I need it too. Next weeks i'll be busting my ass off at work and it'll be just enough to pay for insurance and school XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

The joys of adulthood.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes.

Hmmm, if I manage to work 40 hours the next few weeks, I can prolly save up a bit for the concert, but I think they won't let me work more than 30 XD 

Gah, being an adult is crap. D:


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh that's all nice and fine laura, but I've done my time in the labour industry for almost as many years as you've been able to talk.

So, naturally I deserve it more.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Blackmail some rich old hag.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

D:  Yeah but you got couches, all I've got is a nan and a dad who is becoming increasingly more unlikable ( if that was ever possible XD)

Besides, I'm artsy. Artsy people shouldn't have to work 40 hours XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

No, Artsy people just usually live poor lives. D:


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

That also applies to I.

I've been an artsy asshole for the better part of three decades 

Anyways, couches aren't anything fun I'll tell you that.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Couches or cardboardboxes.

Your call.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

I've done the homeless game bro.

Frankly, it wasn't all it's cracked up to be, and the starvation bit is no more fun than sleeping under newspapers.

As a random piece of advice, i'd recommend never trying the homeless game.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

I should be claying dildos and other phallic symbols instead of asking people if 4 steaks are enough and try to contain my urges to throw frozen spare ribs at them when they decide they don't have any cash on them anyway and make me put everything back >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

-plays the world's smallest violin, just for Lauz-


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

: P

*yawn*


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

Well people do fucking suck

A lot.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes. Customer service is just not really my strong point.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Or people interaction?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 7, 2006)

I interact with who I choose to. At work, that is not quite working out that well xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

That was to be expected. XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 7, 2006)

That's why I was a cook and not a Waiter.

i hate people.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, you hate adult people.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 7, 2006)

Norman J is funny and kind of cool - check his stuff out!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh man Beck is great, I'm at chapter 7 and already hooked.


----------



## Brother Wayne Kramer (Aug 7, 2006)

norman j
more like norman gay

am i right?
.....

i'm sorry for that


----------



## Slug (Aug 7, 2006)

*zing!*     ten chars


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

XD

And yes, DS, BECK is godly.


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2006)

I never read the manga, but the Anime was dope (even though it looked like they ran outta cash at the end and went with still to close it out). The live performances were animated pretty good too. Haruhi owned them though with the few live scenes they had animated.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

The BECK manga is vastly superior to the anime, srsly.


----------



## Slug (Aug 8, 2006)

2nd, the manga is the most amazing thing ive read


----------



## Slug (Aug 8, 2006)

What the hell! is that from the new chapters?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

That's from when Room 13 played for the first time.


----------



## Slug (Aug 8, 2006)

shit, i really havent read that in a while, ill start again tomorrow... i remember that now, they were after BECK....


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2006)

I've flipped through it while in Borders a couple of times. Maho looks WAY better in the anime. But I'll check it out though. Check ou some scanslations before i shel out some chas though.


----------



## Slug (Aug 8, 2006)

maho looks wayy better on the internets... she might post here in a bit


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

The manga is just a shitload better than the anime.

I wouldn't bother with the Tokyopop releases, they're 22 volumes behind on the Japanese releases and aren't getting any closer.


----------



## Slug (Aug 8, 2006)

ill still get both, only because its such a kick ass manga


----------



## delirium (Aug 8, 2006)

That's the way Dark Horse is. When the hell are they going to release Vol 16 of Blade of the Immortal?! But true, maybe like a volume a month would be a lot more reasonable.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Even a volume every two months would, but they're not catching up to the Japanese volumes at all.

Ten Euro a volume is too much for my liking, anyway.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

I have vols 1-3 of TP's release, I'd get 4 but even £5 is too much for me these days =p

glad you are enjoying it DS, its a great series.

maho looks better in the manga, especially now when she's 19 <3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

And nude, right, Tom?

The cheerleader outfit ain't bad, either.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

-mocks-

-a lot-


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

youtube + live music recordings = so much win everyday =p


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

One Piece scenes Country-shredding is so much win.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

the noise hurts my brain


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Awesome. =D


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

the paaaiinnn 

even Sam Beam hurts T___T


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

HAHA

That's what you get for being a drunkard.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

A likely story.

I have the flu so bad  it started as a hangover and then just amplified itself through my entire body.  It hurts to type T___T
And my nephew is going to be induced/born tomorrow morning and I can't go and see him T___________T and my brother raided my room today so there is no alcohol to mix with my medicince DDDD:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, because mixing alcohol and medicine would so improve your health, right?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey it knocks you out.  I'll take anything that will put me sleep at the moment.  And the cricket's not on at night


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

And it's likely to get you in the hospital, too. =D


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

at least that way she'd be there for her nephews birth ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Did she say her cousin'll be born in the hospital? O.o


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

I never said that.
nephew >_<


I'm going to bed


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

HAHA! Someone besides me is hungover! 

Wait. Now I have no schtick


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Hungover on a Tuesday, pappy?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

Less you always seem to hungover


----------



## jkingler (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not hungover. Just sleep deprived. There are a lot of shared side effects, but it is possible to discern one from the other. E.g. raccoon eyes are a dead giveaway.

*I drove from Oregon to L.A. - 14 hours. Then I packed for roughly 8 hours. Now I have to sleep for a few hours (maybe 3, if I'm lucky) before driving to San Diego. *

/random post


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, pops, haven't gotten the chance to tell ye, but Heavy Horses is farking ace. Especially Acres Wild and No Lullaby.

How's the trip going, Joe?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

Woot, Bohemian Rhapsody by Queen is on, haven't heard this for years.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 8, 2006)

Not bad. Just long and draining, and there's lots left to go (since we still have to drive from San Diego to Atlanta in a few days). 

Note: I burned about 14 CD's as soon as I got home. Now I am going to crash.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Night. <3333


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

sleep well joe ^__^

One Piece scenes

spinal tap is epically funny


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

What the film? It's hilarious


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

"I'm influenced by mozart and Bach, and this is sorta a mix between then two... 'Mach'."

PRICELESS


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

You know, sonny, I do believe that's the first pimp of mine you've ever publicly approved of


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Really?

What other pimps have you done?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

OHAYO mon amis : D


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Taken the day off or got fired?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

Heavy horses is a great album <3

the film is spinal tap bubbles


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

SO COME OUT FIGTHING WITH YOUR RATTLE IN HAND!

THRUST AND PARRY, LIGHT A MATCH TO CATCH THE DEVIL'S EYE


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Uhm, uh, lots of stuff. Everything by Kaizers and everything by Gåte, amongst great many other things.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm just off work early. Twas quiet today, so I was allowed to leave at 1 xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

And I thought you wanted to work more hours? ;p


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah but it's not like it's any use staying if there isn't anything to do anymore. I don't get paid if i hang around there doing nothing.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't you get paid per hour? XD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, but my days stop when work stops. If they tell me I can go it means work is over. What part of that is too difficult for your tiny brain? If I stick around till 6 eventhough they said I was allowed to go, I still won't get paid for those extra hours.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Don't you have some sort of contract that says you must work X hours a day or summat?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Nyu. 0 hour contract. Besides, it doesn't matter. I'll be at about 20 hours this week at the least, so I'll make enough to get around anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Righto         .


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Besides, Christmas period is coming up fast. Most of us will have to work from 8 am to around 12 am. So i'll be at 20+ hours pretty fast then xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

8-12? Just four hours a day?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

isn't 12am midnight.
but then that's like 16 hours man


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Haha, no..till midnight or over.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh right, misread. XD

That many hours? Man, you're gonna cash in majourly. XD


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Just had coffee with a girl, and she said the most insanely funny and beautiful and sad thing ever:

Girl: All my dreams are sad. Last night night I dreamt I ordered soup, but didn't get it.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Hopefully. And I'll be spending the free days I have sleeping. Which means i have a good reason to bail out on christmas dinners : D


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Just had coffee with a girl, and she said the most insanely funny and beautiful and sad thing ever:
> 
> Girl: All my dreams are sad. Last night night I dreamt I ordered soup, but didn't get it.


 that girl is deep 
what a wierd dream

(did she got her coffee?)
hi guys


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Just had coffee with a girl, and she said the most insanely funny and beautiful and sad thing ever:
> 
> Girl: All my dreams are sad. Last night night I dreamt I ordered soup, but didn't get it.


Sounds like Moe's kinda girl.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

I have dreams like that.  I wake up and think how pathetic my subconciousness is XD

I miss moe


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

I once had a dream that I had a jetpack and landed in a sea of milk. But when I tried to drink it, it turned out to be white oil.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Yup, she got her coffee. xD

AAAanyway, I'm thinking of temporarily changing my name to "Lala-chan". Votes?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

I thought you typed whale oil 

I vote indifferent on the no side.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

lol i once had a dream so real i didnt knew the diffrence xD
i dreamed my mom waked me up saying my grandfather was dying
when i woke up i runned to my back and drive to my grandparents to see if nothing happent
he was better than ever working in the garden 
stupid dream


----------



## De Monies (Aug 8, 2006)

When I slept at my neighbours house we were going to wake up early to go to the mall (only open sundays) and in my dream I didn't wake up til the shops were closed and I thought it was real, because I looked at the clock in my dream or something and then woke up without realising it and it was all mixed up and like 6am T__T


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Yup, she got her coffee. xD
> 
> AAAanyway, I'm thinking of temporarily changing my name to "Lala-chan". Votes?


I vote for Daddy Got Less Than Son


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Imma be uploading prog/doom metal goodies : D


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

I want Cata's upcoming Jonathan Coulton pimp.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Motion to aquire a faux-girl musicmod dismissed. Cocky asshattery and complaining over headaches and dealines will resume shortly.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Just change you name to "Lass" 

XD


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Just change you name to "Lass*ie*"
> 
> XD


edited for his own good


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

You want post to be a _little_ girl, Jef?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

or a heroic canine o_O


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> You want post to be a _little_ girl, Jef?



dont you Dave?
(awnsering with a question makes it wors isnt it?)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I vote for Daddy Got Less Than Son


Still gets my vote.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

i vote for some hayseed dixie

One Piece scenes


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 8, 2006)

Jeff Buckley's _Hallelujah_ is one of the saddest and most hauntingly beautiful songs of all time.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Mori that was funny 




			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> Jeff Buckley's _Hallelujah_ is one of the saddest and most hauntingly beautiful songs of all time.


hmmm
gonna check that out
for me that would be god bless our dead marines or mountains made of steam from thee zilver mt Zion ochestra & tralala band


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

ummm last time i used YOusend it took me 3hours for 2 albums


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah, YSI tends to be the best.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

ill take those then
i don't think many will be listening to my albums anyway xD


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

YSI is the worst for me. Fastest tends to be SS or MU.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

How big is the file?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 8, 2006)

Hmmm..... 120 MB. So not enormous or anything.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

It is indeed quite beautiful.

Pops, change your name to Daddy Got Less Than Son already.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe it's not them Maho, maybe it's you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Someone is dissing an entire genre in another thread...

Someone, hold me back before I start killings. D:


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh man, not agaaaaaaaain. Don't do anything that could jepordise our plan Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

No body, no case, I know.

I fucking hate extreme ignorance.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

*Holds Davey back, although only half-heartedly*

What "plan", boys?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

What else, Pinky?

To try and take over the world!


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

You know, 'that' thing we've talked about. Involves Davey getting something.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh that. I just got the green on telling you to go ahead and make it


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

REALLY? But I have received not PM.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Like I said: I JUST got the green light. As in three minutes ago. No need for a PM when I'm passing the news along.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Wahooooo. Where do I make it? Non-naruto?


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Member, of course.

EDIT: notice how Davey just got real quiet t


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

But I didn't think you could make a thread in there, it had to be made and moved there.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh. Shows how much I know.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Not a lot.

And I was just restringing my guitar + setting the dinnertable.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Off I go then.


----------



## less (Aug 8, 2006)

^3999 post. Too bad FCs don't count.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Thread submitted, and what a nice post to make 4000 on.

Episode 7- "The Cold War"


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

moved to member fc's


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheers Mori. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Will you do know there was one like that befor >_>
i'll check if its still there
(i still joined though)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

No, I had it removed. XD

It was Lord Of D and very much dead. =p


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 8, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> No, I had it removed. XD
> 
> It was Lord Of D and very much dead. =p


it sure was
XDD

meh now you have a new one


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

With a kick ass new name full of BECK and win.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

And sammiches.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Spicy sammiches.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2006)

I could go for a properly spicy sammich right now, maybe chicken cajun or something like that o_O

with a healthy helping of tabasco...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

XD

This city where my old school was located had this sandwich shop, with these AWESOME Mexican Chicken sandwiches.


----------



## DyersEve (Aug 8, 2006)

You can't fuck with a really good sandwhich.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

sandwiches = music


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Not really.

They just go really, really well together.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

*“If music be the food of love, play on;  give me excess of it, that, surfeiting, the appetite may sicken and so  die.”*


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

I've heard that before somewhere, mr yosh what are you quoting??


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

Shakespeare my dear.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it, lol, i'm drunk.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

On a Tuesday, An? D:


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 8, 2006)

You might just have a chance with her then Davey.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

Tuesday is the day for drinking unplanned.

Is Davey trying it on  with me, lol, maybe not somehow


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Nah, I'll come round her place for a cuppa, but that's about it. =p


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2006)

Music/Food comparisons are quite apt.

Some exotic forms are an aquired taste, some are simply tasty, and some are easily forgotten drive-through servings.

Myself, I no longer consume the Fastfood type.

Gimme gourmet, exotic and deep dishes thank you very fucking muchly.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Nothing you'd like to prepare yourself, Cata?


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2006)

If we are talking food, then yeah, i can whip up some pretty awesome dishes.

If we are talking music, my few attempts (outside of lyrics) are an aquired taste.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 8, 2006)

Ah, had to post a little rant in the favorite type of music topic. 

Back to Beckness, I have become horribly addicted, reading over 3000 pages in one day.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

XD

How so, exactly?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 8, 2006)

How so what? o:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Was pointed to Cata, but you posted too quickly >/

And you're welcome, Drags. XD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm going to recommend Beck to my manga loving friends as well. 

Need to share the awesomeness.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, yes you should.

Also tell them that the anime isn't worth shit, save for the opening, Chiba and one scene.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Nah, I'll come round her place for a cuppa, but that's about it. =p



You're in luck Dave my tea collection has grown vastly. Anytime you want a cuppa


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Hahaha.

I'll be sure to get my measurements soon, too.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot about that, yes get it to me before christmas dave!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 8, 2006)

Yayz.

Tartan kilts FTW!


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 8, 2006)

Kilts and sarongs are cool.

As to how so.

Tell you what Davey boy, would you like to hear me muzaks?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 8, 2006)

Getings und bajs


----------



## De Monies (Aug 9, 2006)

Jag heter armas or something.


----------



## Slug (Aug 9, 2006)

did someone say weeaboo?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 9, 2006)

no.
.......​


----------



## Slug (Aug 9, 2006)

onee-chan! whats up?!?! 


on a different note, ive been addicted to that glue pimp that jink sent out... yay for adeem


----------



## De Monies (Aug 9, 2006)

nothing much D= just complaining and whining
/wrists

I haven't heard it yet  is it any good? or would I like it.


----------



## Slug (Aug 9, 2006)

you have heard adeem right? if you havent, ill hook u up, get on msn sis


----------



## De Monies (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm on my mum's laptop T_T I can't sit up at my computer T______T
and it's a tiny laptop that doens't even have msnn DDD:

I think I might have heard of them but I can't really remember what they sound like.


----------



## Slug (Aug 9, 2006)

i got the adeem album on my laptop, and heres a video of adeem at scribble jam, dont know if i can do this, so lala take it off if you haev to

video


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Tehheeeee XDDD

I'm amused. So amused.  If all goes well I'll be aquiring 2 out of print albums for about 30 dollars ( Agalloch - The Grey EP and maudlin of the Well - My Fruit Psychobells) Even more amusing, I sold my own copy of that last album for about 50 euros XD

I should become a salesperson xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

> maudlin of the Well - My Fruit Psychobells



Great album. <3

Not as good as Leaving Your Body Map and Bath though, but still great.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

I know, but those 2 are in reprint and I've already ordered those. My Fruit Psychobells however is a bitch to obtain since it's out of print. I'm pretty amused that I managed to track down 2 copies and make about 30 euro profit too ;p

I could prolly sell it and The Grey EP too for a shitload of money, but meh... I should be able to get at least 80/90 dollar for the last.


----------



## less (Aug 9, 2006)

Bah.

Dave gets and FC and the convo dies


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2006)

I haven't heard either of those CDs Maho, can you describe them briefly?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 9, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Bah.
> 
> Dave gets and FC and the convo dies



What did Davey do now?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> I haven't heard either of those CDs Maho, can you describe them briefly?



Agalloch - the Grey EP

Agalloch is a prog/doom metal band from the US. Their star is rising fast and The Grey EP is one of their most wanted eps. It was limited to 1000 copies and people pay insane amounts of money for it. It has 2 remixed tracks from their previous album and the demos, namely The Lodge and Odal.
Music style: folk metal with some doom influences

maudlin of the Well - My Fruit Psychobells...a seed combustible

Also prog/doom metal from the US. They disbanded in 2003 and a few of the members went to form Kayo Dot. My Fruit is their first album. Out of print now and also very wanted with the collectors. 
Music style: eclectic, metal influences, folk, classical, jazz


I'll try and upload maudlin's Bath and Agalloch's The Mantle


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 9, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Agalloch - the Grey EP
> 
> Agalloch is a prog/doom metal band from the US. Their star is rising fast and The Grey EP is one of their most wanted eps. It was limited to 1000 copies and people pay insane amounts of money for it. It has 2 remixed tracks from their previous album and the demos, namely The Lodge and Odal.
> Music style: folk metal with some doom influences
> ...



Awsome . I still haven't heard Maudlin of the Well, though I've heard such great things about them...


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll upload once I get round to it. If you can get on aim though, i can send you there, which is like 1000000 times faster >.<


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got aim, put I don't have yours. Addme: ShreddingLikeGod


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Fix'd.

*kicks aim* Now hurry up XD


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2006)

They both sound really good.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Yesterday an FC, today two CD's.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2006)

Life is good for you Davey.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> They both sound really good.



I'm uploading Agalloch - The Mantle, which should be done in 1 hour and a half...I'll upload maudlin's Bath after that and pimp it around XD

If you want a quick fix, get on aim, I'll send out songs


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

Since there are some Tenhi fans here, you might be interested in this:

 here 

If you like the samples, I can pimp the whole album. It's great. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Drags, I think it's about time you got yourself a BECK name and theme.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

PIMP PLZ


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going to make myself a BECK avatar once I'm done reading it and I know what I want. BUT NAME STAYS. 

And aye, I'll upload Harmaa now.

Btw Maho, did you check out Ephel Duath? I think you would like it since you are into stuff like maudlin of the Well too. It's much more intense but I still think you'd like it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Can't you atleast go DragonSlayer Saku?

;-;


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> I'm going to make myself a BECK avatar once I'm done reading it and I know what I want. BUT NAME STAYS.
> 
> And aye, I'll upload Harmaa now.
> 
> Btw Maho, did you check out Ephel Duath? I think you would like it since you are into stuff like maudlin of the Well too. It's much more intense but I still think you'd like it.



Not really. I'll check if the link still works tomoz. My comp is kinda collapsing from the huge stream of music going in and out of my comp.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of DragonSlayer Saitou.

Or maybe SaitouSlayer.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

That'd be so kick ass. XD

But I though Arty wanted Saitou, too.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

Seems like WE HAVE TO BATTLE TO DEATH then.

Or then I can just become ArtySaitouSlayer if nothing else works.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

XDDDD

Or Arty could go for Takano.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Gah, that looks stupid. I think I'mma be off in like 20 or 30. Just have to wait for my upload to be done. 

So tired.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Hard day of work?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, if "crazy stressed out pushy bitch" ever makes it into the dictionary, my collegues pic is gonna be next to it.

She lkept screaming and bitching at me for stuff that hadn't been done yesterday, eventhough I was like off at 1 so it wasn't my responsibility anyway. She's been pushy and stressed out for days and she just keeps yelling "faster" at me whatever I'm doing at the moment. The fact she can't yell me into speeding up or stressing out pisses her off even more, so when it was finally 14.30 we both were glad I was going home XD


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2006)

Want someone to 'take care' of her?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Meh, I don't care. At this rate she'll take care of herself by having a burn out within a few weeks, since next week 2 others are going on vacation...so that means she has top responsibilty xD

I'm waiting for a nervous breakdown right in the store.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Sadist.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm will not laugh... 



I'll be crawling on the floor with tears in my eyes.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

That's to be expected from you. XD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

Agalloch pimped. 

Someone listen else I'll be mad for uploading it for 4 hours >.<

Anyway, au revoir, moikka, goedenacht. I'mma sleep and sleep in. ~.~


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

moikka

I already got it but I'll still listen it for you. <3

And expect Harmaa tomorrow, along with another pimp if everything goes well.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't forget to take your mellon-top off, Lauz.

Night.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 9, 2006)

<3 

Kiitos. Hyvää yötä.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 9, 2006)

*yawn* whats the crack in here tonight?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

...crack.

That's what crack is, crack.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 9, 2006)

Hyvää yötä Maho.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

yay for namechanges


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 9, 2006)

'whats the crack' is a northern english phrase for whats the news/info/gossip it has nothing to do with actual crack.

Hey the scissor sisters are back i've just seen there new song, it's possibly more camp then ever before!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

more camp than before o_O I thought that was close to impossible!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 9, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> 'whats the crack' is a northern english phrase for whats the news/info/gossip it has nothing to do with actual crack.



Than how do you say 'crack' like in the drug than? 

I guess the word might be funny since ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are cigarettes and prositutes are birds.  And The Streets taught me all this. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

How can you not know that cigarettes are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Please tell me you do know what gay means. XD


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

lol, prostitutes aren't birds, birds is just slang for chicks/girls. It doesnt necessarily mean a ho.


----------



## Sid (Aug 9, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> yay for namechanges



Nooo, I can't keep up with all these names changes. Who were you?  

anyhow 





3 blokes walk into a pub
i say 3. could be 4. or 5.

could be 10. nah. 20.
20 blokes walk into a pub.
nuts to it.

30.40.50.
50 blokes walk into a pub.
100.
200.

300.

1000 blokes walk into a pub.

all males from a small Surrey town walk into a pub.
nah. sod it.

the entire male population of Britain walk into a pub.

why stop there.?

all Men in Europe.
the entire male population of Eurasia....
not the band. cos thats just 2 of em.

northern hemisphere
both hemispheres.

all men in all continents...
well not Antarctica, cos thats just a station with 8 blokes.

The entire male population of the world walk into a pub.

First bloke walks to the bar and says.

"it's alright, first round's on me."


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Taira is Moridin, after encouragement from me. ;p


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

hah lies, i already told you i was considering it when you said you wanted ryuusuke =p. Although you did suggest the page for my new av XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Lies yourself!

You also said you were considering to change it to Shingo.

Besides, you didn't request until AFTER I requested to change mine.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

I know, i have an image to maintain...or something like that o_O

and yeah shingo would have been cool, but I had to make you the shingo av =p

...

i want new music ;___;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Go to a local recordstore, then. XD


----------



## Sid (Aug 9, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> i want new music ;___;



Have you listened to everything from the anniversary pimp already? o_O


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

most of it o_O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Including all of Iron and Wine, Finger Pickers and Time Lapse Consortium?! >/


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

Beckd time now, good night everyone. D:


----------



## Sid (Aug 9, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> most of it o_O



You're quick 

I'm going to pimp a shit load of different sorts of electronic music tomorrow, should give you something new to listen to


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Beckd time now, good night everyone. D:


BECK FOR THE ULTIMATE WIN


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 9, 2006)

Man, I have only listened to like 10 of the pimps so far. I'm getting there.

Now really, sleep. SLEEP DAMNIT.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 9, 2006)

awesome, I've been spinning at least 2 albums a day of late. Mainly because I dont have much else to do at the moment =p


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

Link removed

Nerdtastic. XD


----------



## Crowe (Aug 9, 2006)

*Link removed*
Link removed

Skillstastic


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2006)

That second vid is just crazy. XD

Link removed

That ending is killer.


----------



## azuken (Aug 10, 2006)

I like skate rap!

Need new music, Indie, Alternative, Underground chill rap. FAST@!


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

try  girls.  They're my favourite


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol, they are erm random, typical London noise really.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 10, 2006)

hahah
those girls are weird XD


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish I could see them live >_<
there is nothing but really really emo and death screamo here.  And not done well in the least bit


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

You mean nu-emo like Placebo? >.>


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Just come to London  go to Camden and you will just see it on the street, it's erm well amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Iron and Wine <333


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Placebo make my ears bleed


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

SOMEONE SAY BUTTSECKS?! 

(>^_^)>(>^_^)> (>^_^(>O.o)> (>^_(>O.O)> (>^_^(>o.O)> (>^_(>O.O)> (>^_^)>(>-_-)> (>(>HOLYSHIT)> (>^_^)> ... (>*_*)>


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Dave are you feeling ok??

You haven't slept again have you.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

I have, actually.

For about four hours, but slept I have.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Well then what have you been eating bags of sugar for breakfast??


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

No, just some cereal and half a liter of coke.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah I see that explains the hyperness (if thats a real word)

If you listened to something bouncy you'd bounce off the forum walls.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Nothing else I can bounce off?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

What are you trying to suggest? A bouncy castle or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

That'd be ace.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Well then gatecrash your nearest kids party then and enjoy.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

None are around.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Try bouncing on your bed then, you won't get the height but still the fun


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

My bed wouldn't be able to take that strain.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Why is that? Have you been playing there to much?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Naw, I'm just not the lightest person around.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

I see, no piggybacks for you then!


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

WTF is that image about?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

@davey: FUCK YOU


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Bubbles (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol, i am that gay but a woman it's fine.

demoneyes this is from your photobucket, Dave you should really stay out of other peoples webpages!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Ho-ly Shit.

Tell that guy to use punctuation, spelling and grammar, plz.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

it hurt my throat to read it T______T

yeah I know :bored.  I'm not on my computer so it's the only access I have to any images.  It hasn't been updated in ages xD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 10, 2006)

Tell who??


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

The guy of whose post you posted a screenshot of?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 10, 2006)

nono, check it again... fixed broken link.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

The Brain part looks PSed. =3


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

pity it's slightly different font


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok I fixed it, it should be correct now. Refresh the pic:



Maybe I should put that in my sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Remember: I introduced you to BECK.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

it's till spaced slightly differen'ly i think.  I'm not sure though my eyesight isn't really the best at the moment.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 10, 2006)

Nay, it's 4px space, it should be correct.

And yes, I will love you for eternity for introducing me to BECK. <3 But does that mean I can't reveal your true self!?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Devin Townsend > Placebo

It isn't my true self when I never made that post. =p


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 10, 2006)

Devin Townsend > a whole lot of music > Placebo


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

I'LL ADMIT that Placebo is not the greatest band in the world.  But I'm still going to love them, damnit!   Some of my most awesome memories are attached to their songs and nobody can take that away


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Drags: True dat, mah ^ (use bro).

Ree: They're not even the nigh-listenable band on this planet. XD


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

go to hell T__T


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

I've been there and back, thanks. =3


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

*locks away photos of friends*


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

-cancels your planeticket with hacking skillz-


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2006)

I want hacking skills ;__;

I like Nana's Agalloch pimp ^___^


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 10, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> Devin Townsend > a whole lot of music > Placebo



Well, they're only half gay. Which is half as gay as HIM..


----------



## azuken (Aug 10, 2006)

WTF @ slipknot post.

Maggots WTF?

The Gazzete has a song called maggots.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> I want hacking skills ;__;
> 
> I like Nana's Agalloch pimp ^___^




YES DAMMIT. YES!



Someone with taste. Good.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Way to kill the convo.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

Lol, yes.


Teehee, I'm amused. Inflicting good music upon an underage mind is fun. and he's actually willing to listen, so that's even better.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

Rape, pillage and purge is below you now?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

Not really, but I consider this a nice change of scenery. It's just temporary.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2006)

I do hope so.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey I already fed him Anathema and Agalloch. Am now inflicting Ayreon upon him xD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

WELLL GODDAMMIT

16 sept: Riverside
23 sept: Nevermore
28 sept: Ephel Duath
20 oct: K'Naan
26 oct: Korpiklaani
17 nov: Agalloch & November's Doom

Life is making me choose D: I'm so not amused. Like the closest concert is still a 3 hour trip away.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 10, 2006)

K'Naan stands out to me there. Man I'd love to see him live.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 10, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> WELLL GODDAMMIT
> 
> 16 sept: Riverside
> 23 sept: Nevermore
> ...



Awsome shows! K'naan is touring Europe :amazed


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 10, 2006)

I must find more tour dates! To the internet!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 10, 2006)

Editsmedit:

16 sept: Tub Ring
9 nov: Tool

My money is insufficient and so is public transport D:<


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 10, 2006)

K'naan, Nevermore.

GO. SEE. TAKE PICTURES. SLEEP WITH WARREL DANE!


----------



## Keramachi (Aug 10, 2006)

You'd enjoy that, wouldn't you Cata?


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

who wouldn't.





> Life is making me choose D: I'm so not amused. Like the closest concert is still a 3 hour trip away.


 3hrs away is like the closest town from where I live.  it's not very far at all ;_;


----------



## Slug (Aug 10, 2006)

i second the k'naan thing... man, he is awesome, sleep with him!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 10, 2006)

Holy SHIT opening a new store kills your time. I miss you guys and gals.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 10, 2006)

I missed your sig 
*huggles it *


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 10, 2006)

Your new sig eyecandy is god-worthy DE! What good pimps did I miss? I have an almost full inbox. >.<


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 10, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Lol, yes.
> 
> 
> Teehee, I'm amused. Inflicting good music upon an underage mind is fun. and he's actually willing to listen, so that's even better.


>_> Glad you were having fun toying with my small innocent mind  

I was wondering if you sort of had any melodic goth metal kind of stuff, like Forever Slave, Leaves' Eyes, and Epica?

I'll check out most of the bands you gave me a list of probably through the weekend... don't have the list on this computer.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 10, 2006)

Wait a sec, when did yousendit become so lame?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Hey I already fed him Anathema and Agalloch. Am now inflicting Ayreon upon him xD


Anathema.  I love them so much. Ayreon (if you can get over their horrible lyrics, Arjen Lucassen shouldn't write lyrics) and Agalloch are also great. I AM GOING TO PIMP A LOT OF ANATHEMA ONE OF THESE DAYS. Has anyone seen their newest live DVD by any chance? It was wonderful.



> 16 sept: Riverside
> 23 sept: Nevermore
> 28 sept: Ephel Duath
> 20 oct: K'Naan
> ...


YOU CANNOT MISS THESE. Riverside, K'Naan, Ephel Duath, Agalloch, Nevermore... ;_;



> I was wondering if you sort of had any melodic goth metal kind of stuff, like Forever Slave, Leaves' Eyes, and Epica?


I got Epica and Leaves' Eyes. I don't know so much epic goth metal but you want to check out Therion. You really do. I suppose Tristania and Within Temptation could be good choices as well. If you want epic (not gothic however) metal, I suggest Kamelot because they are one of the very few good power metal bands out there.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Finally had a good night's sleep. -yawns-


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Finally had a good night's sleep. -yawns-


You got to sleep at like 5am O___O


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Bull shit, I went to sleep at 10 PM my time.


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

That's a first in a while lol


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

That it is.


----------



## Sid (Aug 11, 2006)

yousendit is being so sloooooooow



lame


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello everyone.
It's been awhile since i've been here.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 11, 2006)

Indeed it has. Be more active, and you get a free pen.

Is this the electronica Sid?


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

A pen?
ftw.

A laser pen.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 11, 2006)

One day we'll have enough members with laser pens to blind people so they're ears will be so amazing that they'll actually appreciate good music.


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

We shall PWN those who have no taste.
With our laser pens.
Attack of the laser pens biatch.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 11, 2006)

whilst there aren;t enough people with laser pens for blinding people so that their ears become so amazing they appreciate good music (wtf =p) can we use them to act like strobe lights...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Jesus, what's wrong with you people these days.

Rape, pillage and purge, is that so hard?


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Not really.
I do That every Sunday night in that order.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 11, 2006)

In that order?


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> In that order?


In that order.
-Nods-


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Any rubber tubing involved?


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Any rubber tubing involved?


If my Routine includes "Villages", i most defiantly would use rubber tubing.
Busty Peasents.
>->


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

You sick fuck.


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> You sick fuck.


I'm kidding.
I'm just messin' with ya.
>->


----------



## Arty (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm dead

Call the ambulance.


----------



## C?k (Aug 11, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> yousendit is being so sloooooooow
> 
> 
> 
> lame


 
It's working pretty fucking fast for me O_o


----------



## Arty (Aug 11, 2006)

The ukulele bear is turning his back on you. 

Probably because you're a bad person.


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 11, 2006)

DragonSlayer said:
			
		

> I got Epica and Leaves' Eyes. I don't know so much epic goth metal but you want to check out Therion. You really do. I suppose Tristania and Within Temptation could be good choices as well. If you want epic (not gothic however) metal, I suggest Kamelot because they are one of the very few good power metal bands out there.


Zomg if you'd host/send/pimp some of those it'd be great ^_^


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> The ukulele bear is turning his back on you.
> 
> Probably because you're a bad person.


HEYA ARTY!


----------



## Arty (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> HEYA ARTY!



I'M BACK DAVE 

THROW A PARTY 

BUY A CAKE


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

SOME YELLOW CAKE FROM THE CRADLE OF MUTHERFUCKING CIVILIZATION

So where've you been?


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

Ho' Shait.
Yellow cake!


----------



## Arty (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahaha this is the stupidest thing I have ever read.



			
				some stupid guy on SA said:
			
		

> I don't enjoy The Beatles of Bob Dylan because of the way the music is so simple, bland, and repetitive 9 times out of ten. Since getting into Metal and Post-Hardcore and all that stuff, a lot of the time I can't really tolerate 4 minute songs that only have a verse, bridge and chorus endlessly repeated.
> 
> Also, Dylan's lyrics don't speak to me at all, and most of the Beatles songs i've heard are pretty silly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy shit, that is funny.


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 11, 2006)

Eh. I understand and respect that they're great, talented, influential and to some extent 'legendary' musicians but I dont really worship them.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

What the hell are you on about?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 11, 2006)

Sid mucho love for you, thank you so much for the music


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

okay, where the hell is less?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Moved into a new place with out interwebs.

I think he's at a concert tonight.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 11, 2006)

Less is atm either at a concert or eating out Silje who apparently came back and then less inflicted upon me the words "I forgot how much I enjoyed it" referring to the eating part.

Anyway. He's not here.


----------



## Slug (Aug 11, 2006)

lala got shot... just like tupac


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

He's eating out.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes. I think that's a safe conclusion sofar.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

I still think it's all fucking stupid, but that's life, I suppose.

And booze, that'll probably be a big part of it.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

man, i _love_ this place.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

How so, ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah well, I told less that the moment she was going to be a "maybe" girl he should bail and run like someone's chasing him with a nutcracker ;p

But yeah, it's stupid. 

then again, I'm saying that in retrospect so...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

XD

Nothing like first hand experience, huh? Well, if it gets too far, I'll remind him how fucking stupid it would be and so on, and I'm sure you will, too.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes.

I resorted to calling Silje Josh and he seems to get the idea XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

XD

Female paedophiles are less appaling than male ones, though. Especially if they're appealing and redheaded.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh stfu XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

WRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY?

XD


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

man, i l_*ove *_this place. XDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

WHY, ^ (use bro), WRY


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> WHY, ^ (use bro), WRY



Why the fuck are you saying ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Because Moe is a ^ (use bro).


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 11, 2006)

NaNa allso in a Faith no more mood i see =D


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Because Moe is a ^ (use bro).



You're an idiot.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

As are you.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 11, 2006)

Dat he is.

Bye Moey, bye jerk. 

Hÿvää yötä : D


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Night, don't forget your mellon-top.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> As are you.



But you're a bigger one.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Not quite.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Not quite.



I disagree.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

You are quite welcome to dissagree, but that does not change the fact that you are ignorant.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> You are quite welcome to dissagree, but that does not change the fact that you are ignorant.



You're right, I'm ignorant towards your stupidity.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

No, you are more so ignorant about the situation between me and Moe, which increases your actions based on stupidity.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> No, you are more so ignorant about the situation between me and Moe, which increases your actions based on stupidity.



I really don't care about your situation, what I care about is you saying ^ (use bro).


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 11, 2006)

nader 2008.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

And why would you care about that? It's not directed to you, it doesn't have anything to do with you, and if you don't like it, feel free to get the fuck out and never look back.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

I like beign called a ^ (use bro) ;__;


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> And why would you care about that? It's not directed to you, it doesn't have anything to do with you, and if you don't like it, feel free to get the fuck out and never look back.




It's indirectly aimed at me so I have to vioce my oinpions about it.  I don't like therefore I have to stay here and let you know that, what would leaving accomplish?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

How the hell is it indirectly aimed at you, you only joined AFTER I said it to bitch about.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

Havoc, I am black, I have no problem being called a ^ (use bro). Becuase it's a word that has no meaning or weight. Dave uses it only as a means to poke fun at me, and does it simply in the psirit of humor.

I still think he's a redneck tho </3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

So if I killed your family, you'd still be bitching about a single word?

And what Moe calls me are also racial slurs and what not, but I don't give a shit about it. The history of both words have no direct influence or relation to me, nor do they to you.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Words can start wars.  Words shouldn't be taken so lightly, and besides I have nothing to do right now.



Becuase people are stupid enough to take the words of other stupid people to be of some worth important.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> So if I killed your family, you'd still be bitching about a single word?
> 
> And what Moe calls me are also racial slurs and what not, but I don't give a shit about it. The history of both words have no direct influence or relation to me, nor do they to you.



I'd be pissed you killed my family, then I'd be pissed about a single word.  Yea in that exact order.


----------



## mow (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> So if I killed your family, you'd still be bitching about a single word?
> 
> And what Moe calls me are also racial slurs and what not, but I don't give a shit about it. The history of both words have no direct influence or relation to me, nor do they to you.



fuck you! you called me a ^ (use bro) with an e, not an a. That hurt man! Watch me as I gather my AFRICAN brothers to wage war on Holland now


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Alright ^ (use bro).


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Alright ^ (use bro).




Alright                .


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Not just weed, I'll provide you with vowel-correction software and contrast-comparisson machines.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

I actually like you guys, I wouldn't have even have talked to you if I didn't.  LOLLERSKATES


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone likes me, and the ^ (use bro) Moe's just got a tappable arse, I suppose.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Everyone likes me, and the ^ (use bro) Moe's just got a tappable arse, I suppose.




I need you to make me a Beck avatar.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Read, BECK, do ya?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Read, BECK, do ya?




Yea I started reading like a couple days ago


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

What chapter you upto?


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Chapter 10, I think that's it.  I'm just past the part in your sig.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

That's far beyond chapter ten, it's moreso around thirty.


----------



## Havoc (Aug 11, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> That's far beyond chapter ten, it's moreso around thirty.




O lol I've been using mangacult so I didn't know the numbers.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

You might be thinking of the volume number.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe he meant volume 10. That'd be around chapter 30.

I didn't read any Beck today but I don't think I can go on without continuing it for another day.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

XD

Just you wait, you'll be rereading it many a times.


----------



## Sid (Aug 11, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Sid mucho love for you, thank you so much for the music



You're welcome 


I should start reading Beck, everybody seems to love it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, yes you should.

I still remain the number one BECKtard here, though. =3


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

SOAD.
ftw.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Andy Timmons > SoAD


----------



## Spiral Man (Aug 11, 2006)

HIM > Andy Timmons


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

I had better see a 'just kidding' or similair message in your next post, or I'm opening a can of whoop ass on you.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 11, 2006)

HIM only own on Linkin Park, or Hilary Duff.

ONLY.

Even Carrot top owns on HIM.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2006)

Carrot tops. <333333


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 11, 2006)

Mmmmm, the weekend off, a nice Black Lev, and Steve Earle to keep me company. Life is grand!


----------



## Arty (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm the conductor of the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train


----------



## Not A Hero (Aug 12, 2006)

Happy Sangokushi>Beck


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

You don't have enough posts to make your opinion valid.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 12, 2006)

The Rapture seem to be releasing new songs after a rather long break, however it seems to still be from the same album 'Echoes'. God knows what they've been doing.

Anyway I highly recommend this album to you all if you don't have it already. I don't have any links, sorry about that. But they have a mix of rock/indie, drum and bass and alternative.

Check it out.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 12, 2006)

I live in the same city as the power puff girls!1


----------



## spinstate (Aug 12, 2006)

Not A Hero said:
			
		

> Happy Sangokushi>Beck



Eh..isn't Happy Sangokushi a fictional manga in BECK..


----------



## Mori` (Aug 12, 2006)

> I live in the same city as the power puff girls!1



no wai!

on another note, gnarls barkley always makes me feel like its a nice sunny day, even when it isn't <333


----------



## De Monies (Aug 12, 2006)

yes wai! 
well i don't really know because I've never watched an episode >.>'' but everybody says my city has the same name =D


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Townsville? What a lame name. =p


----------



## De Monies (Aug 12, 2006)

founded or whatever the word is, but Robert Towns D=
it was so hard to learn that it was a city and not a town when I was little


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Poor    you?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

Someone up me some Nick Drake please D:

I feel melancholic today.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Still no sign of pops. He's either dead-exhausted or having far too much fun.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

Rainy day with Sam Cooke. Its a good day. How is everyone?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm quite excellent, yourself, B-boy?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

Pretty okay I suppose. 

Wondering if i should buy me a Devy shirt. Tis only 20 dollars included shipping now XD


----------



## mow (Aug 12, 2006)

Yoooooo mate! How've you been?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

_Including_ shipping? And you're debating it? :


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

She's a woman, it's not her fault, kinda.

How's business?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> Yoooooo mate! How've you been?



Missing you and all the other fine cats here thats for sure! Working on a pimp so thick with honky-tonk you couldnt cut it with a chainsaw .



			
				Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> She's a woman, it's not her fault, kinda.
> 
> How's business?


At my store? Getting TONS better. Come buy some stuff.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Missed you too, dear. <3

Besides, what's life with out calling each other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), rednecks, wetbacks and ^ (use bro)?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

Lol, true true. And that logo shirt is pretty nice. at least not as ugly as those shirts with colour prints. 

I'll go order it tomoz. and add some extra money to my paypal. I saw got-to-have-able goodies at The End Records : D


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

Al life were love rules all and equality is king. Who needs that!? XD


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Lol, true true. And that logo shirt is pretty nice. at least not as ugly as those shirts with colour prints.
> 
> I'll go order it tomoz. and add some extra money to my paypal. I saw got-to-have-able goodies at The End Records : D



Hey my friends work there! There are moving locations this week.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Al life were love rules all and equality is king. Who needs that!? XD


NO ONE! 








click on my sig


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Hey my friends work there! There are moving locations this week.



Fucking lucky bastards. If they had decent record stores here I'd give my left and right tit to work there XD

And yeah I know. Gives me time to find some nice goodies, hope for some decent opening specials and wait for my check to come in next week XD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

Btw Ender, does your store have a site or something? I'd buy 

anyway hyvää yötä everyone. I'm dead tired and tomorrow is the first day of the 2 weeks my ADD nephews will be staying here. I need to prepare mentally and put away all my valueable stuff.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Just neuder the little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

^^Working on it now but it isnt up yet. You wouldnt BELIEVE the logistical problems.

Oh boy! Hyperactive brats to break your records, slobberon your Xbox, and fuck your computer up! Lock your door, hammer it shut, and go on vacation.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

I like my idea better.

And B, can't you just bitchslap them into doing a better job? Sometimes it's a good motivation to work harder.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't have an Xbox thank god. I just want them to stay away from my collectors items, my guitar and certainly not use a regular pen on my tablet >.< 

And stop saving fucking Winx pictures and porn on my comp. Last time i had to uninstall something called "Sexvilla 3D". Three 12 year old ADD kids on rampage. I wish I had work next week D:


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Like your guitar is worth much. XD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't care. I just don't want it broken. Seriously, they already fucked up their dad's guitar by inflicting scissors upon the snares, so if they take one step towards mine I will cut off their tiny dicks and feed them to the crows.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Strings sets only cost like four euro.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 12, 2006)

I know they only cost that much but with the next decent store for those things 10 miles away, I just want them to keep their hands of my stuff. 

Seriously. One of them has a knack for stealing my money no matter where I put it, the other steals my statues and other stuff small enough to put in pockets and the third keep putting porn on my comp. so shut the fuck up or I'll be dumping them at your place. And I swear to god, I will track you down.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> I don't care. I just don't want it broken. Seriously, they already fucked up their dad's guitar by inflicting scissors upon the snares, so if they take one step towards mine I will cut off their tiny dicks and feed them to the crows.



Haha! And what a well-deserved beating it would be. Just freak them out the first day by doing something borderline mental-patient. Like crap in their shoes  at night or threaten them with a butcher knife just after you decapated a small rodent


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

Feel free to, I can be with out mercy at annoying little fuckers.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm serious man. Shit in the sneakers.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2006)

You could just make them drink four gallons of warm milk.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 12, 2006)

maaan.  I'm glad my nephews are awesome.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm glad none of my siblings have had kids of their own. Uncle Ender? AH HELL NO!


----------



## De Monies (Aug 13, 2006)

none of my nephews or nieces refer to me as Aunty Maree xDD maybe when I'm a great deal older then them.  But there is only 10 - 12 years between me and my oldest nephews, whereas there is 15 years between my oldest brother and I O_o;
but then again my boss at work has an aunty who is 5 years younger then her xD T__T;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

My youngest neice is around eight months old.


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train just ran over my grandmother.

Her last words were "hey look it's the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) train toot toot"


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

THAT SNAIL WAS YOUR GRANDMOTHER

I GAVE HER MORE THAN ENOUGH TIME TO GET OFF THE TRACKS, BUT SHE REFUSED

IT WAS SUICIDE


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

I really want to pimp Love - Forever Changes but I'm afraid because there are so many albums in everyone's PM boxes already


----------



## spinstate (Aug 13, 2006)

just pimp it b'cause I don't think there have been too many pimps this week


----------



## De Monies (Aug 13, 2006)

there's been at least 3.


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll upload it now anyway. Maybe pimp it later next week.

IT IS MY FAVORITE ALBUM OF ALL TIME(IT IS AWESOME)


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

ARTY IS A POSTROCK LOVER


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

Ack. =.= 

I hate this. I gotta move room for 2 weeks. Not fucking fun. Stupid couchbed.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 13, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> ARTY IS A POSTROCK LOVER


And for a damn good reason.



			
				NANA said:
			
		

> Ack. =.=
> 
> I hate this. I gotta move room for 2 weeks. Not fucking fun. Stupid couchbed.


Ouch.  I do not envy you my friend. Find a bottle of whiskey. A LARGE bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

I fucking hate spearow and aipom.

I really fucking do.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

My nan only has fucking sherry x_X

Anyway, I'm doing okay I suppose. Just made a bid on 2 Agalloch shirts I can pawn off for a shitload of money if the time comes.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

Who's that Davey?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Pokemon.

Pokemon that keep replacing the fucking one I want.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

What are you looking for? And this is on Crystal right?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Yup, and I'm looking for Heracross.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

Ah he's cool. Are you playing on computer or actual gameboy?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Actual gameboy.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

Respect. I'll be on my GC gameboy player.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

You do that.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

Indeed I shall.


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train just hit my dog. He was all "woof woof" and I went to pick him  up and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train turned him into roadkill.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

Then he ate him didn't he. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train ate your dead dog after running it over.


----------



## less (Aug 13, 2006)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train is a harsh "mistress" indeed


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

The steaming, pink snake is not to be underestimated.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

What's that, an ekans on fire?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Ekans are purple.

I was referring to the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

Your penis is on fire? Damn friction burns.


----------



## delirium (Aug 13, 2006)

> Then he ate him didn't he. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train ate your dead dog after running it over.



I've actually seen that kind of thing done. Savages yo.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2006)

I bet he used the Nitro on his car to burn it to crispy perfection.


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

I asked the conductor if I could hop on board the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train and he called me a "nancy boy" and shoved me down a mine shaft.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train is a harsh "mistress" indeed



You made that thread your bitch!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

Hahahahahaha

I got my Devy girly xD


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

I was out on a date with a girl and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train came and told her I wore footy pyjamas and jacked off to Carrot Top and then she left with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train.

Later the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train paid my neighbor 500 dollars so he could have sex with the girl I was dating very loudly near the wall to my bedroom.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Life is good.


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

I am just kidding. I really am the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

So I ride you for a living?


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, this convo is getting a little too homosexual.

Think we should get back to talking to gay sex with Santa.


----------



## less (Aug 13, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> You made that thread your bitch!


I did what to what thread now?

Either way I refuse to admit it. >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I did what to what thread now?
> 
> Either way I refuse to admit it. >.>


It's certainly not what _I_ called it, old man.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I did what to what thread now?
> 
> Either way I refuse to admit it. >.>



Haha! In reference to the train owning our asses. Sorry, I just watched _Talladega Nights_ and I can't get it out of my head.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

I want a new cellphone. 

I'm thinking Nokia 7370. Yes I'm a girl. So sue me for liking pretty phones. 
Tis expensive though so I should prolly gee it with uhm..whatsitcalled... subscription? like 20 euros a month for 2 years or so. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got a Samsung something something, no idea what it's called, used to be my sisters.

Yay for hand-me-down phones that I don't have to pay didly squat for!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

I've got an old Nokia now, but it's prepaid and at times i use quite alot >.<  Besides, the buttons and stuff are kinda broke and the battery isn't all that anymore either.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

XD

I hardly use mine, 'cept for the games. Mobile Chess FTW!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

300 text messages last month. x_X  

A 20 euro subscription should be manageble.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Holland is just overpriced, when it comes to communications.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 13, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


They're staying 3 weeks. ;_______________________;


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Har har har. XD


----------



## Arty (Aug 13, 2006)

If you hate the B-52's you are probably a very angry guy that hates fun and your new wave has to be Tom Verlaine and David Byrne jacking off into each other's mouths.

This has been an Arty thought.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 13, 2006)

ROCK LOBSTER!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm back.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

You'll be gone before long, hopefully.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2006)

Get off my back, dude.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2006)

Not in my thread.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 13, 2006)

Fine. Whatever.


----------



## Arty (Aug 14, 2006)

I bet Seal's day consists of polishing his scar and having sex with Heidi Klum.


----------



## less (Aug 14, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Not in my thread.


Aw shut up XD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

Second one makes it all worth while.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 14, 2006)

Which Under Siege film do you guys like more, 1 or 2?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

None.

Day 1:

At 7.30 they were banging on my door cause the comp wasn't working.  Nan forces me to get up and fix the comp so they'd shut up. (insert hours of me trying to find some rest) All the tvs on nickelodeon, both comps taken or if not, arguments about who's turn it is. (Insert me smothering the three of them for "accidently" stealing 50 euros I locked away pretty well) Thank God my nan managed to distract them for a bit with some fries cause I was about to throw them head first down the stairs. 20 more days to go.


----------



## less (Aug 14, 2006)

^That helps putting my day into perspective.

_My first day at work after the holidays as a review editor, an essay_

ytrttyuhyiuujytrtfdcevgfbghhnjhunjkikoikujytgfrfdedecrjmnuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhnjbhggvffvfdfgtgthyhujikmuhjyghyujikl,ojuhygtbikoikujyhtrfrftviujyhtgryhuoiujyh

(written by banging my head against the keyboard until my co-workers asked me what I was doing. Total time, almost two minutes.)


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

Poor thing.

At least I get to abuse and torture minors.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Hmm there was some program on about seal yesterday, thats such a coincidence


----------



## De Monies (Aug 14, 2006)

that actually kind of looks likelots of fun >.>;; 

yhjbnhhgjnhhbghb bvggbgh

laptops are really nice of the forehead, the keys kind of press in around it to cushion and massage.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Are you on drugs DE?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

She's just a drunkard.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

Drunk is fun...but I'm off the sauce now.

Still, it is fun.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

where is Simp when you need him?

i finally get round to do the cover and now he's not here XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

When did you discover Limbonic Art luv?

*Cataq loves teh Limbonic Art*

*so verra muchly*


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

Uhm....

thanks to you I think but I'm not sure.  Have had them in my itunes for ages now.  It's pretty awesome stuff. o_0  

I dunno.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

I will admit I don't ever recall sending them your way, but I'm glad you found them.

Next to Emperor Limbonic Art are my fave Black metal band.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Can anyone remember who wanted daft punk? I have a shit memory and cant be bothered looking through the thread.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

I will actually need In Abhorrence once I get my comp reconnected to teh Intarwebs.

Moon in the Scorpio is my current fave.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

Check XD 

Well at least I'll have time enough to upload it..oh wait..we have aim. Thank god.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah
AIM is where it's at

Atleast for file transfers.

Otherwise it's a fucking ugly program.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

True.


Dammit I want ma Devy Shirt : D


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

I want to have sex with someone.

Preferably other than myself

As well, I really need to get my own intarweb connection, this using other peoples is driving me fucking batty.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

I second you on the first statement.

Preferably someone moderatly skillful and attractive anyway xD


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 14, 2006)

Cata you need to stay on AIM for a while so i can get home from work and get some albums from you and I have an album you may want


----------



## Voynich (Aug 14, 2006)

Cata doesn't have shit at the moment as far as I can tell.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

She's right bro.

I'm not on my own computer, I'm using friends comps for now.

Neither of which has either AIM, or a good selection of tunes.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 14, 2006)

damn >< i wanted some Emperor and that Limbonic Art  i was gonna send you the new Agalloch album.  I got it in the mail Saturday


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 14, 2006)

Masturbation: because you can only love others once you learn to love yourself.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

If anyone wants Daft Punks Discovery please let me know.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

I want Homework, too. D:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 14, 2006)

Blegh. I listened to Daft Punk today, it was gross.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Well maybe tomorrow, how do upload the intire album? I can only upload stuff individually.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 14, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> If anyone wants Daft Punks Discovery please let me know.



Send it to me, thanks


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

You compress the file into either .rar or .zip


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Well maybe tomorrow, how do upload the intire album? I can only upload stuff individually.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 14, 2006)

Someone buy We Jam Econo.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 14, 2006)

Whoa why has my post posted twice? Will send Discovery now, and will try what dave says


----------



## spinstate (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks 

Btw can anyone recommend a good albums to start with on DJ Shadow?


----------



## Sid (Aug 14, 2006)

_Endtroducing_.

Definitely don't start with his latest album.


----------



## mow (Aug 14, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> _Endtroducing_.
> 
> Definitely don't start with his latest album.



Uninspired would be the best way to describe the atroscity that is The Outsider. Crappy, shitty, lame and/or EPIC FAIL would do too.

I'm being too hard a wanker on it, but it's probabily the biggest musical disappoint of the year


----------



## spinstate (Aug 14, 2006)

> As Shadow himself says: "There's songs on this album that I think blow away almost anything else I've ever done. I think song for song it's the best album I've ever made. One thing's for sure - it's going to make it very difficult for people to imitate my sound!".



What's up with that?  
Well moe's opinion is most reliable anyway


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 14, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> Uninspired would be the best way to describe the atroscity that is The Outsider. Crappy, shitty, lame and/or EPIC FAIL would do too.
> 
> I'm being too hard a wanker on it, but it's probabily the biggest musical disappoint of the year



I got the promo stuff for it today. They are going for digestable and marketable. I got a sheet of key selling points for the album that made me really angry as well. What a lame turn for his career.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

It happens to a lot of artists, unfortunately.


----------



## mow (Aug 14, 2006)

> it's going to make it very difficult for people to imitate my sound!"


_
Dear Mr. Shadow,

You are know one of the reasons Why Hiphop Sucks In '06.

Love,

Moe_


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2006)

YOU TRAITOR!


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

An unusual review and it in no way encourages me to check the album out.


----------



## Sid (Aug 14, 2006)

Half of the album is not bad, but it's the other half that makes it such a weird record for DJ Shadow to release.

the good part is lo-fi southern rock influenced hip-hop, while the awful part is just 100% horrible 'crunk'


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 14, 2006)

....shitty.

Shadow used to be the bomb diggity.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 15, 2006)

Now he's bombed.........diggity.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 15, 2006)

chill, hoes: 

My sixth guitar TODAY


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> damn >< i wanted some Emperor and that Limbonic Art  i was gonna send you the new Agalloch album.  I got it in the mail Saturday




New agalloch is guuuuuuuuuuuuuuud <3 

You got the other albums and EPs too?

EDIT:

SIMP. GTF online. I got some ideas for the cd cover but i need some feedback and stuff.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 15, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> New agalloch is guuuuuuuuuuuuuuud <3
> 
> You got the other albums and EPs too?
> 
> ...



I have all 3 of their LPs but none of the EPs


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> chill, hoes:
> 
> My sixth guitar TODAY


Hagstrom ?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> I have all 3 of their LPs but none of the EPs



Got them all. 

If you want the others, pop by on aim if you have it. Uploading is not an option with my slow ass comp >.<


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

PULLING MUSSELS FROM A SHELL


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 15, 2006)

^^You just made my stomach turn.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

Dun like shellfood? 

Me neither actually and goddammit Simp, why are you never here when I require you to be D: ?!


----------



## Sid (Aug 15, 2006)

I wear my sunglasses at night


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2006)

Many people are to harsh with DJ Shadow. All artists have up and downs in their career, give the guy a chance before starting screaming that he's time have ended and I bet half of you haven't even heard the album. I was myself dissapointed but I know that you shouldn't give up on an artist, who have _introduced _new kind of music and done it astonishing well.

There is a fine line between a bad album and a good one it seems. I see this album as an experimental album and hope he makes a good album to compensate for it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Aug 15, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Dun like shellfood?
> 
> Me neither actually and goddammit Simp, why are you never here when I require you to be D: ?!



Fuck, my computer broke today so I can't get online on msn.. 

And yup it's Hagstr?m! and It's mine now .


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

*growl*

fine fine. anyway, I got 2 designs ready.  Basically the same idea, but one is very colourful, and the other is mostly black with slight colour.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks most like an LP copy. =P


----------



## Sid (Aug 15, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> Many people are to harsh with DJ Shadow. All artists have up and downs in their career, give the guy a chance before starting screaming that he's time have ended and I bet half of you haven't even heard the album. I was myself dissapointed but I know that you shouldn't give up on an artist, who have _introduced _new kind of music and done it astonishing well.
> 
> There is a fine line between a bad album and a good one it seems. I see this album as an experimental album and hope he makes a good album to compensate for it.



I can't believe his claims that this is his best album yet though


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

*RE:my mental health*

I haven't been posting much lately. I have been listening to a popular song a lot, and I think the lyrics are extremely deep and relevant to society as we know it. The song is "Boten Anna" by Basshunter. 

For those of you who live outside of Scandinavia, allow me translate those last two sentences: I am not well.

Updating the pimplist and leaving the odd sunstanceless comment is all I can muster at the moment. Sorry about that.

EDIT: and the google adds aren't fucking helping.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

I fucking hate Boten Anna. XD


----------



## spinstate (Aug 15, 2006)

less, are you using Firefox? then Adblock Plus should be able to get rid of those ads 



> Endtroducing.
> 
> Definitely don't start with his latest album.


Any more good DJ Shadow albums?
Should I get these?

The Private Press
Funk Spectrum
Preemptive Strike
In Tune and On Time


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2006)

Private Press & Preempative Strike are made of win. They are a must.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> I fucking hate Boten Anna. XD




Seconded times infinity.


Did you hear the even more retarded version of that song yet?


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

Don't we all. It has the best lyrics of any trashtrance I've ever heard though.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

You could actually make out the lyrics? o_0  I never even noticed it had some sort of lyrics. I thought they were just making up random words. 

Dutch dialect version is awesomely more stupid though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

The guy looks retarded as fuck, too. I mean, with that small ammount of hair, why bother with a ponytail?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

*snort*

You know that guy and the song got his own Wiki page?


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll see if I can ttranslate them for ya, gimme a sec.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not sure I can handle a lethal amount of stupid this late in the evening. 


Besides I kinda got work tomoz.


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

Might be a couple of mistakes here. There are two lines I didn't quite get.

(All repetitions (a lot) are cut)

I know a bot
her name is Anna, Anna is her name
and she can ban, she can ban you so hard
She tidies up our channel

I wanna tell you that I know a bot
who's always guarding everyone here
and sees to it that we are without problem
There are no successful takeovers

Remember that I know a bot
a bot that no one, no one else beats
And she can kick without you getting (?)
She dispenses with all who spams
Yes, noone can beat our bot

Then came the day I didn't think existed
it really put the channel out of balance
I couldn't believe I was so wrong
But when Anna wrote and said:
"I am no bot
I am a really really hot girl"
Which I am really unused to (?)
But nothing need explanaining
'cause in my eyes, she'll always be a bot.

So basically, it's about a guy who thinks some chick on IRC is a bot, his favourite bot int he whole world, and when she tells him she's not, and the stage seems set for a romance thing, he decides "fuck it, I'll pretend she's a bot anyway".


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

sdfsdfg...*crack, bleep*

BOOM

x.x


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

Beware the sadist with poor Swedish skills!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

That's retardation +1.


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

What the hell are you talking about? It's poetry!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

I weep for poetry.


<3  singing along to french ska.  Awesomeness.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

_Retarded_ poetry.

I've seen a retarded elephant paint, but I wouldn't call it a Monét.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

Not a Monet maybe, but most likely close to a Picasso xP


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2006)

WIN WIN WIN WIN!!! !!!


----------



## Voynich (Aug 15, 2006)

Sleep more like it.

Sayonara.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 15, 2006)

Goran Kajfes. I need info NOW. I'm having a Jazz argument and I need amo.


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

^Allmusic?

Anyway, I'm just now listening to some Swedish band (a duo, I think) called Jonhnossi and it's bloody great. Very stripped down straight rock with a little blues touch. Sonny would like it, I imagine. Maybe I'll whip out a pimp sometime when I'm not on my way out the door.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 15, 2006)

Allmusic fails me today.


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

DOES ANYBODY WANT TO HUG ME


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

ahah i cant stop laughing less =p

my friend got back from holiday in greece and was talking about a song that had been really popular in the clubs there before proceeding to tell me he felt like a twat when he found out it was about an irc bot XD

guess it was that one


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 15, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> DOES ANYBODY WANT TO HUG ME


----------



## less (Aug 15, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> ahah i cant stop laughing less =p
> 
> my friend got back from holiday in greece and was talking about a song that had been really popular in the clubs there before proceeding to tell me he felt like a twat when he found out it was about an irc bot XD
> 
> guess it was that one


And now, curiosity compels you to seek it up on google video, and you will suffer too! muahahah


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks

thank you

thanks


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

I think I am going insane. One day I am just going to pound my head on the keyboard when I make my posts here and those will be my best posts of all you will frame those posts.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> And now, curiosity compels you to seek it up on google video, and you will suffer too! muahahah



My will is strong, I shall resist...hopefully


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> My will is strong, I shall resist...hopefully



The guy in the video is the worst or best dancer I've ever seen in my life 

Ice Cream.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

/me reads url

nooooo


----------



## Crowe (Aug 15, 2006)

It was cool first time I heard it, the guy who made the sogn uploaded it on a gaming forum I just to lurk on. Couldn't dream of it getting this big in such a short time.


----------



## mow (Aug 15, 2006)

less is alive <333

Anyone fancy uploading _Kayo Dot - Choirs Of the Eye_? I promise to make a thread and write up a very long and horridly mispelled rant if you do. People need to hear this.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any cooper temple clause? I can't find it anywhere  they don't even sell them anymore, wtf!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> less is alive <333
> 
> Anyone fancy uploading _Kayo Dot - Choirs Of the Eye_? I promise to make a thread and write up a very long and horridly mispelled rant if you do. People need to hear this.


^ (use bro), you still need to write-up Samuel Jackson Five.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any cooper temple clause? I can't find it anywhere  they don't even sell them anymore, wtf!



I have an album at my dads bubbles, won't be there for a few more days but I'll try hunt it down and pimp it for you


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

I think one day I'm going to start posting about peanuts in these threads and you guys can call me "Mr Peanut"

SO YOU GUYS EAT ANY PEANUTS TODAY


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

I had peanut butter on some toast, i guess thats kind of like eating peanuts


----------



## Arty (Aug 15, 2006)

Was it crunchy peanut butter or what you can't leave me hanging here


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

it was the crunchy variety


----------



## Sid (Aug 15, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any cooper temple clause? I can't find it anywhere  they don't even sell them anymore, wtf!



yeh I have _Kick Up The Fire and Let The Flames Break Loose_

I'll upload it tomorrow


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 15, 2006)

Three words: We Jam Econo.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 16, 2006)

Magic forum fairies.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

We loves the fairies.


Hurrr, I got paid finally.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2006)

Guitar Hero Rocks XD


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 16, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> yeh I have Kick Up The Fire and Let The Flames Break Loose
> 
> I'll upload it tomorrow



Thank you, I heard promises promises in the background of some crappy show i was watching and it just made me want them!



			
				Tiara said:
			
		

> I have an album at my dads bubbles, won't be there for a few more days but I'll try hunt it down and pimp it for you



You or less doing it would be awesome thanks


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2006)

Tiara?

XDDDDD


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 16, 2006)

Yep tiara is much better


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2006)

Still haven't read BECK, have ye?


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 16, 2006)

It was only now that I realized Minami = Maggot Brain


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2006)

here


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2006)

since MC have volumes of beck rather than individual chapters its better :/

*pokes bubbles*

its not Tiara T_______________T


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

OH >.<

*seriously not amused*


----------



## Jokestr (Aug 16, 2006)

BECK is on my list on manga to read. I'm balls deep in manga already though >_>


----------



## less (Aug 16, 2006)

Taira said:
			
		

> *pokes bubbles*


Shut your mouth! O:


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

Apparently I bought an Ulver and a Hypocrisy shirt


----------



## Arty (Aug 16, 2006)

I'M A BADASS friend

I WILL FIGHT ANY MUSIC DEPARTMENT REGULAR WITH A KNIFE AND I'LL WIN AND THEY'LL DIE


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2006)

/me votes for AA vs Davey knife fight

yay for 2 yardbirds cd's for ?5


----------



## Crowe (Aug 16, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> I'M A BADASS friend
> 
> I WILL FIGHT ANY MUSIC DEPARTMENT REGULAR WITH A KNIFE AND I'LL WIN AND THEY'LL DIE


/me stabs teddybear with butterknife


----------



## Arty (Aug 16, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> /me stabs teddybear with butterknife



YOU friend



			
				Taira said:
			
		

> yay for 2 yardbirds cd's for ?5



I should pimp Little Games by The Yardbirds. It's good listening!


----------



## Arty (Aug 16, 2006)

They made a movie about my battle with peK


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

\m/  Shitfaced trader already pawned off the Maudlin cd I reserved. Luckily my linguistics skills led me to a brazilian forum where I managed to aquire that cd for just 17 dollars : D \m/


----------



## spinstate (Aug 16, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> They made a movie about my battle with peK




 Amitabh Bachchan ftw! xD


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

Apparently I also bought a Opeth - Blackwater Park shirt and Anathema - A Natural Disaster shirt.

I'm shop addicted. It'll pass tomoz.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 16, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> They made a movie about my battle with peK


*pek sets +banned at autistic-artistic* 

Don't diss DJ Shadow, bitch.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 16, 2006)

DJ Shadow is good, I listened to a lot of his tracks at RadioBlogClub.

Is it me or is the Jet Set Radio Future soundtrack, awesome?


----------



## Arty (Aug 16, 2006)

peK^mang said:
			
		

> *pek sets +banned at autistic-artistic*
> 
> Don't diss DJ Shadow, bitch.



Oh I love Shadow, I just like making fun of The Outsider.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tiara* Sid has sent me cooper temple so no need for you to.

And quit poking me


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2006)

-pokes the British lass-


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 16, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Apparently I also bought a Opeth - Blackwater Park shirt and Anathema - A Natural Disaster shirt.
> 
> I'm shop addicted. It'll pass tomoz.



i think i have that Opeth - Blackwater Shirt.  Is it the one with the album cover on the front and tour dates on the back?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

ssj2yugi said:
			
		

> i think i have that Opeth - Blackwater Shirt.  Is it the one with the album cover on the front and tour dates on the back?



I have no fucking clue. XD

I just bought it.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

So uhm...

Apparently I now have 2 copies of My Fruit Psychobells XD


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 16, 2006)

wait...so you bought it, but you don't even know what it looks like?!  Must be that woman's intuition thing >_>


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

Yer. 

Intuition galore here.  

anyone have any decen Devin Townsend pics? I'm on a mission to convince friends he the hottest piece of men currently walking the earth.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 16, 2006)

Try:

this


----------



## Voynich (Aug 16, 2006)

I gave up already. No picture out there to prove he's a sexy bastard. I don't think my friends can appreciate the ultimate sex that is Devin anyway XD


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 16, 2006)

Brrrrrrrrrr! Thats scary.


----------



## ssj2yugi (Aug 16, 2006)

I love Devin Townsend and appreciate all that he has contributed and bought all of his SYL and DTB albums, but....that is one ugly friend imo HAHA


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 16, 2006)

To be honest SYL may be the ugliest music collective in metal.

Gene, Byron, Devy and Jed are well...fugly muthafunkahs.

Awesomely genius, but fugly.


----------



## Arty (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't slander me mama 

please


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 17, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> To be honest SYL may be the ugliest music collective in metal.
> 
> Gene, Byron, Devy and Jed are well...fugly muthafunkahs.
> 
> Awesomely genius, but fugly.



May be? I think thats a fact son.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Honestly I'd agree.

SYL are simply ugly as evil.

But so smexy.


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2006)

shameless promotion? mabye be. But still a thing people must read.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

right here

I must have more of this. What does everyone else think?

(If you live in the UK you will have heard it on the adverts about sky movies showing all 6 star wars movies)


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2006)

170 said:
			
		

> shameless promotion? mabye be. But still a thing people must read.



Damn, what can I say? Keep up the good work moe.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

Way to champion a worthy cause moe. If you get a petition, I'd gladly sign it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 17, 2006)

Sent Harmaa to Maho. If anyone wants Tenhi esque goodness, tell muh.

Also, anyone up for The Decemberists leak? Got their new album today. <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2006)

Morning, peoples.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

I finally switched to Firefox and my god, and after all that IE bullshit I'm now having an eyegasm.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 17, 2006)

Opera > all


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll just keep using FF.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

First I used Sleipnir but it was quite a hassle for some sites so I switched back to IE. A friend of mine uses Lolifox XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2006)

Damn.

Anyone want Ack Ack Ack Ack? Fucking great song.


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

It would suck if you lost your apartment in a grease fire and you couldn't get any money from your loss because it was the grease fire ghost that lives in the building and the city has stopped paying for his damage.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2006)

Have any of you guys heard One Last Wish? Kick ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> It would suck if you lost your apartment in a grease fire and you couldn't get any money from your loss because it was the grease fire ghost that lives in the building and the city has stopped paying for his damage.


Burning apartments is fun though, Arty.


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Burning apartments is fun though, Arty.



"That's just the grease fire ghost. If you just turn on Flock of Seagulls to lull him back to sleep when the grease fire starts you will have minimal damage"


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

I have to sign up for yousendit to upload big albums now. That'll take like 5 minutes what the hell man I don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Why bother signing up?

Guitar Hero is fun stuff.


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not allowed to play Guitar Hero because I shred so hard on Boston - More Than A Feeling that people have to call the police.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

XD

Xavier Stone + Heritage Cherry Burst LP = Much win


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2006)

I played that game. Really hard.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Aug 17, 2006)

Everyone plays Ziggy Startdust to often on there.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

I do alright on medium, usually in to 90%+ area.


----------



## De Monies (Aug 17, 2006)

I know a girl named Zoey Stardust.  And she didn't even know the song Ziggy Stardust ;___; her parents love Bowie.. obviously


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

That girl is nigh-retarded. XD


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> I know a girl named Zoey Stardust.  And she didn't even know the song Ziggy Stardust ;___; her parents love Bowie.. obviously



This girl has a 100 percent chance of growing up to be a stripper. 

With that name, you really can't avoid it.


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

Or a futuristic heroine with a lasergun.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Heroine or heroine addict?


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

BEYOND TWILIGHT - The Devil's Hall of Fame 
POEMA ARCANUS - Arcane XIII  
TIMESCAPE - Two Worlds 
TRISTAN PARK - A Place Inside 

Anyone know any of these bands? o_0  And could please tell me if they're any good?

Edit: removed the ones I prolly dislike anyway XD


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

Sid you made me listen to Britney Spears today


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

You just enjoy her yourself, admit it!


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

Bubbles, you own a powerpuff girls corset. I'm not quite sure how I feel about that


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh bull Less, few days back you were drooling over that "easy acess to tits" corset


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

Less you didn't know I had a PPG corset  I make them, that one is my own.

Well Toxic was a pretty good song in a way.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

An does look good in corsette. XD


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm making Arty corsets. They have a bear with a ukulele on them. Buy now and save 30%.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

ARE THEY AS CATCHY AS PULLING MUSCLES FROM THE SHELL?


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

No they are corsets not songs only songs can be catchy.

I guess maybe if a corset had little robot hands that caught baseballs or something for you they could be catchy.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

It's also be a replacement for female self-pleasuring items.


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

More of a reason to finish my Arty corset. You can pretend I'm pleasuring you and live out your dreams, ladies.


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Oh bull Less, few days back you were drooling over that "easy acess to tits" corset


I find it extrmely adorable the way you try and make me look bad to other girls on the internet <3


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks autistic yeah i'm not on the pimp list, I should really add myself :sweat

I'd love a corset with a bear playing a ukulele on, knowing me i'd wear it to 

Dave if you want to call me by my real name do it, 'An' is horrible!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2006)

lol i just realised that my nick was probably still moridin on the pimplist ;__;

/me changes it


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, fuck, that's who that is. I'll forward that pimp to you. I was wondering why you weren't on it.


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

My spacecraft! Noooooooooo

I am to thick to enter space without it T_T


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> Thanks autistic yeah i'm not on the pimp list, I should really add myself :sweat
> 
> I'd love a corset with a bear playing a ukulele on, knowing me i'd wear it to
> 
> Dave if you want to call me by my real name do it, 'An' is horrible!


Tough luck, dear.


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

HELP MY SPACE SUIT IS MADE OUT OF LICORICE AND I DON'T THINK I CAN SURVIVE SPACE IN IT


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> HELP MY SPACE SUIT IS MADE OUT OF LICORICE AND I DON'T THINK I CAN SURVIVE SPACE IN IT


QUICK! HUDDLE FORMATION!


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm going to the moon using two magnets and willpower.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Pussy, I can get there by pure organic-made gas.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah, from the depths of your colon.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

The man who farted himself to the moon.

People that quit smoking are not very...nice.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm a spicy piece of pedo-corset T_________T


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> I find it extrmely adorable the way you try and make me look bad to other girls on the internet <3



Cause secretly I wanna keep you all to myself


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

FUCK THIS NOISE I'M GOING TO START MY OWN MUSIC DEPARTMENT WITH LIKE PINK FEATHERS AND HATS AND SHIT


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

OH REALLY? WELL GOOD RIDDEN AND TAKE YOUR 60S FAGGOTRY WITH YOU D:


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 17, 2006)

@autistic -Take more pills or less pills. Whichever works.

ps. Diggin the Love my friend.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> Oh, fuck, that's who that is. I'll forward that pimp to you. I was wondering why you weren't on it.



thank you ^________^


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

HEY MAHO HOW ABOUT YOU JUMP DOWN A SEWER PIPE AND THEN I'LL BLOW THE SEWER PIPE UP HOW WOULD YOU LIKE THAT


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

autistic-artistic said:
			
		

> FUCK THIS NOISE I'M GOING TO START MY OWN MUSIC DEPARTMENT WITH LIKE PINK FEATHERS AND HATS AND SHIT



You should get some lava lamps to, tsk


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Aug 17, 2006)

CAPITAL LETTERS ARE FUN!


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

NANA said:
			
		

> Cause secretly I wanna keep you all to myself


It's secret now?


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

WE'RE ALMOST ON PAGE 100 

HOW DO YOU GUYS FEEL ABOUT THAT 

DOES IT FEEL GOOD TO BE ON PAGE 98 OR 99 I DON'T KNOW IT MIGHT BE 99 WHEN I POST THIS LET'S SEE


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

It's a hundred page = trash, right?

I know jack shit about running this place


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> I'm a spicy piece of pedo-corset T_________T


Can I taste you?


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

Minami Ryusuke said:
			
		

> Can I taste you?



I'm not sure if you tounge would stretch so far, but that is what Less called me anyway.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd like a nibble.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Hahaha. I'll taste you when I come over to the UK.


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

Allright, enough with the tasting and nibbling and capitalizing my name and whatnot. Let's get back on the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train here.


----------



## Arty (Aug 17, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> It's a hundred page = trash, right?
> 
> I know jack shit about running this place



YOU KNOW JACK SHIT ABOUT FIST FIGHTS LITTLE MAN

I'M GOING TO BEAT THE FUCK OUT OF YOU RIGHT NOW LET'S GO BARE HANDED 3 ROUNDS


----------



## mow (Aug 17, 2006)

Man, the captain planet theme song is the shiat.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

It's 100 pages -> close/recycle, never thrash.


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

Well excuse me for reminding you that your postcount is at my mercy XD


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

This Mass Romantic stuff is quite happy


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

Bubbles said:
			
		

> This Mass Romantic stuff is quite happy


It's a modern pop classic, I say. Will was so smitten by it that he told me every day for a week :


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

It'd only remove around 400 off my posts, I'd still be above you. =p


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

It's below me to try and be above you, my ancient son.


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

why doesn't someone just start another one already


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Because we're not at 2000 posts yet.

And I claim the right to start all Music Dept. Convo's!


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 17, 2006)

WELL THEN OASIS ARE RUBBISH AND CHRISTIA AGULERIA HAS STRANGE POSTURE


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

Not if someone else does it first. And Yes I am mad for the Mass Romantic album. That and Maximo Park's Missing Songs.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

What's The Story Morning Glory, The Masterplan and Definitely Maybe are quite good, actually.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

I never liked Oasis.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Let the new threading BEGIN!!!!!!

Also, testicular cancer is funny when it's in steroid enhanced gorilla men.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

The hell are you on, Cata? XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Not only a full nights slep, but an additional two hours sleeping in.


----------



## Sid (Aug 17, 2006)

I love Oasis


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2006)

I've never heard of Oasis


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

Okay. within 2 weeks imma change my email, cause this is getting absurd.


----------



## Sid (Aug 17, 2006)

WHAT?

have you been living under a rock?


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2006)

More like another continent. xD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Oasis may not be great, but if you are really twenty, how the fuck can you not have heard them?

They were all over the radio, all the fucking time.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

spinState said:
			
		

> More like another continent. xD


And              ?


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2006)

haha, here almost all the radios only play local language songs...
There are no english radio stations period.


----------



## less (Aug 17, 2006)

Kunstgj?dsel said:
			
		

> Not if someone else does it first. And Yes I am mad for the Mass Romantic album. That and *Maximo Park's Missing Songs*.


Kunstgj?dsel is quickly becoming my got to guy for feedback on pimps


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Cata lives in Canada, I'm sure where ever you're living can't be worse than that.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2006)

India, and english cds cost 4-6 times more than the local ones.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

You win. 


India sucks if you're not interested in local things XD


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, Canada has given the world:

The Smalls, The Villains, LuciDream, Devin Townsend, SYL, VoiVod, Rush, Zimmershole, Evenlight, Meatlocker 7, Corb Lund, Internal Affairs, Days of the New, *ED!* and I.

So it's quite obviously the coolest country EVAR!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 17, 2006)

hehe

i need some more Rush in my collection


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm surprised you aren't bragging about K'naan this time 'round, Cata. I suppose the fact that he isn't Canadian finally settled in your mind?


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Well, Canada has given the world:
> 
> The Smalls, The Villains, LuciDream, Devin Townsend, SYL, VoiVod, Rush, Zimmershole, Evenlight, Meatlocker 7, Corb Lund, Internal Affairs, Days of the New, *ED!* and I.
> 
> So it's quite obviously the coolest country EVAR!


Good reasons for me considering where to emmigrate to.


----------



## spinstate (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah Canada should just invade and takeover USA, and then exile Bush to Iran


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

New convo thread already created.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 17, 2006)

That doesn't mean Canada is a fun place to live. Europe is way better. 


So...anyone still got some free time first week of august next year?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

I do, why?


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 17, 2006)

The next thread should be called  - Eating in ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Train's Baggage Cart


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 17, 2006)

Ask pops to fuck the title, then.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually I still call K'naan ours, because he is a canadian citizen now.

But Canada didn't give the world K'naan, it merely gave him a chance to be heard.

Also Canada is a fucking great country to live in.


----------

